# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2010



## AnDré (1 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2010 às 00:23)

É precisa muita atenção a quem mora no Litoral Norte e Centro em especial porque no Domingo poderia ser um evento com um toque de severo devido ao vento forte com rajadas e a muita chuva em poucas horas... As saídas de Sexta são muito importantes mas devem mostrar este cenário que mostro a seguir com as cartas...

Aqui o cavamento rápido da depressão que se deve situar junto ao NO da Galiza




O vento a 10m, poderia ter rajadas no pico da frente na ordem dos 90/100km/h principalmente durante a passagem de algum Cb...




E aqui a precipitação, localmente deverá provocar inundações rápidas em especial no litoral Norte e Centro:




Para mim este é o cenário mais provável de acontecer por isso precaução não faz mal a ninguém.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2010 às 10:14)

Os modelos continuam muito indecisos em relação à intensidade da ciclogenese, alguns como o ECMWF e UKMO recuaram um pouco nas saídas das 00z. Provavelmente vão continuar indecisos até lá.

Certo para já é uma frente bastante activa, que claro, será tanto ou mais agressiva quanto mais profunda for a ciclogenese.



GFS







ECMWF


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 10:36)

Previsões do Hirlam
1h-7h Domingo




7h-13h Domingo




13h-19h Domingo




19h-01h Domingo/Segunda


----------



## rozzo (1 Out 2010 às 10:59)

Estou curioso para ver acumulados em estações na zona do Gerês e "arredores" no Domingo, que a configuração desta frente favorece imenso um avolumar de precipitação com o "impulso" da orografia nessa zona!


Aqui nestes mapas do Estofex, as linhas amarelas/laranja representação a ascensão devido a orografia, e estão ali no máximo durante uma série de horas!





Não admira que o meteograma de Monção tenha 190mm! 

Mas claro que são mapas de acordo com saídas de um só modelo, que podem bem atenuar até lá.


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 11:11)

*Espanha já entrou em Aviso Laranja*


> ‘Be prepared’ means: Remain vigilant and ensure you access the latest weather forecast. Take precautions where possible.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Estas ciclogeneses repentinas são sempre um bocado perigosas porque causam muito vento 

Para aqui estão a dar cerca de 15 mm.


----------



## ruijacome (1 Out 2010 às 11:33)

Boas,

A protecção Civil deverá de entrar em Alerta durante a tarde hoje ou manhã de amanhã..

Esperemos pelo resultado do briefing Diario que está a ocorrer neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2010 às 13:27)

Knyght disse:


> *Espanha já entrou em Aviso Laranja*



Bem mais preventivos e atentos os Espanhois...

o nosso IM acaba de actualizar agora a previsão para o FDS:

Como se tem discutido aqui domingo será o pior dia:

*Previsão para Domingo, 3 de Outubro de 2010*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,
em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Vento de sudoeste moderado a forte (20 a 45 km/h), soprando forte a
muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) nas terras altas com rajadas até 100 km/h,
rodando para oeste a partir da noite e enfraquecendo.*Subida da temperatura mínima e descida da temperatura máxima.

Actualizado a 1 de Outubro de 2010 às 12:10 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## usoldier (1 Out 2010 às 13:35)

Boas , a mais ou menos 1 ano que só sigo o estado do tempo através deste fórum, sou distribuidor e ando sempre na estrada por isso o tempo influencia o meu trabalho. 

Venho pela primeira vez pedir ajuda, alguém me sabe dizer se amanhã sábado e domingo na zona da Lourinhã vai chover muito ?

É que tirei o dia de sábado de folga para assentar mosaico num terraço que aqui tenho e já falei com os ladrilhadores ora chuva e assentar mosaico na rua não funciona muito bem .


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2010 às 13:59)

usoldier disse:


> Boas , a mais ou menos 1 ano que só sigo o estado do tempo através deste fórum, sou distribuidor e ando sempre na estrada por isso o tempo influencia o meu trabalho.
> 
> Venho pela primeira vez pedir ajuda, alguém me sabe dizer se amanhã sábado e domingo na zona da Lourinhã vai chover muito ?
> 
> É que tirei o dia de sábado de folga para assentar mosaico num terraço que aqui tenho e já falei com os ladrilhadores ora chuva e assentar mosaico na rua não funciona muito bem .



No Sábado não deverá ocorrer qualquer precipitação pelo menos nada que impeça a realização de alguma actividade no exterior!!Domingo sim é para esquecer!  Já agora bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## Mix (1 Out 2010 às 14:00)

usoldier disse:


> Boas , a mais ou menos 1 ano que só sigo o estado do tempo através deste fórum, sou distribuidor e ando sempre na estrada por isso o tempo influencia o meu trabalho.
> 
> Venho pela primeira vez pedir ajuda, alguém me sabe dizer se amanhã sábado e domingo na zona da Lourinhã vai chover muito ?
> 
> É que tirei o dia de sábado de folga para assentar mosaico num terraço que aqui tenho e já falei com os ladrilhadores ora chuva e assentar mosaico na rua não funciona muito bem .



Boas uslodier,

De facto este fim de semana, nao vai ser nada favorável para fazeres essas tais coisas, se bem que amanhã é capaz de ainda não chover aí.. 

Mas a partir da madrugada de domingo, podes contar com mau tempo..


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 14:51)

Snifa disse:


> Bem mais preventivos e atentos os Espanhois...
> 
> o nosso IM acaba de actualizar agora a previsão para o FDS:
> 
> ...



... Não sei se as câmaras municipais irão fazer limpezas e aconselhar cuidados redobrados das linhas de agora só no sábado, de preferência a noite como é habitual no nosso querido IM...
Mais interrogo-me que sem o IM lançar o aviso não sei como poderá a Protecção Civil lançar Alerta...
Por mim se quiserem ser cautelosos já vão indo a tempo de aconselhar alguma atenção através de pelo menos o aviso amarelo, quem sabe mantendo-se as previsões então amanhã a noite passar para laranja, agora sobre o evento lançarem um Laranja...


Precipitação em 3h





WRF 9km
Precipitação das 02h às 03h de Domingo


----------



## PirilauMágico (1 Out 2010 às 16:27)

Knyght disse:


> ... Não sei se as câmaras municipais irão fazer limpezas e aconselhar cuidados redobrados das linhas de agora só no sábado, de preferência a noite como é habitual no nosso querido IM...



Independentemente dos avisos/alertas, as primeiras chuvas mais a sério, de Outono, apanham sempre a malta desprevenida. E não me parece que resolva alguma coisa haver alguém a fazer avisos, porque mesmo que os façam as organizações não parecem querer mexer-se. Preparar o território para as chuvas mais intensas, mesmo nos casos em que tal é possível, representa um custo que me parece que preferem adiar, para ver se a coisa passa ao lado.



Knyght disse:


> Mais interrogo-me que sem o IM lançar o aviso não sei como poderá a Protecção Civil lançar Alerta...



Julgo que são duas realidades distintas e que nenhuma depende da outra. Será natural existir alguma coincidência, porque boa parte dos fenómenos mais frequentes que causam dano têm alguma relação com a meteorologia, mas os avisos do IM e os alertas da protecção civil têm vida própria. Isto para dizer que me parece perfeitamente possível haver lugar a alertas mesmo sem avisos do IM, ou avisos do IM que não dão origem a nenhum alerta.


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Knyght disse:


> ... Não sei se as câmaras municipais irão fazer limpezas e aconselhar cuidados redobrados das linhas de agora só no sábado, de preferência a noite como é habitual no nosso querido IM...
> Mais interrogo-me que sem o IM lançar o aviso não sei como poderá a Protecção Civil lançar Alerta...
> Por mim se quiserem ser cautelosos já vão indo a tempo de aconselhar alguma atenção através de pelo menos o aviso amarelo, quem sabe mantendo-se as previsões então amanhã a noite passar para laranja, agora sobre o evento lançarem um Laranja...



O alerta será lançado em tempo devido, este é um evento interessante para a época do ano, a nós chama-nos mais a atenção porque é o primeiro do ano, mas se estivéssemos em Fevereiro era só mais um. As quantidades de precipitação previstas são bastante relevantes, justificam o alerta amarelo de certeza e em alguns pontos eventualmente o laranja, mas não será nada de anormal. O vento poderá ser forte, caso se confirme a ciclogénese perto da Galiza, mas também nada que não tenhamos já tido e bem pior no inverno passado.

Quanto à limpeza dos sumidouros e outros pontos de drenagem, não depende do IM, e é dever das câmaras manterem-nos sempre limpos, mesmo quando não chove, pode sempre haver uma rotura de uma conduta de águas, ou qualquer outro incidente em que seja necessário drenar a via pública. Mas mesmo que se procedesse à limpeza, não nos esqueçamos que estamos no início do outono, vai estar vento, pelo que vão muitos sumidouros entupir assim que começar a chover com as folhas que caem das árvores.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2010 às 17:10)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites
> A jeito de analise rápida...
> 
> ........GFS/HIRLAM............
> ...



Boas...
A situação mantem-se actualmente algo similar á antecipada ontem, apenas com a tendencia de calor no fim de semana um pouco enfraquecida e com possibilidade de ocorrencia de uma outra frente, 5f76f, de actividade moderada a forte, essencialmente a norte do Mondego.
Resumindo, a proxima semana talvez seja um pouco mais chuvosa e instavel, com maior dominio da zonal do que esperava ontem...e o fim de semana, mais fresco embora solarengo, especialmente durante a noite, devido á não entrada de uma massa de ar quente vinda de SE, mas sim á permanencia de ar  mais fresco e seco vindo de N/NE , devido á posição do AA ( isto especialmente na zona norte)...mas isso mais tarde veremos..

........................

Neste Domingo, segundo o GFS/12z e a ultima saida do HIRLAM, continua o cenário de ciclogenese , com algum risco a nivel de vento/chuva e ondulação, especialmente no norte e centro...com enfase para as regiões montanhosas e o litoral NW.
O ECMWF mantem, curiosamente, um cenario estranho e pouco plausivel a nivel macrosinoptico no medio e longo prazo...mas talvez até esteja num caminho não muito errado quanto á ciclogenese de Domingo...este modelo não "faz" uma depressão, mas sim uma perturbação com circulação aberta a norte, fundida com a baixa/vortice em altura a NW, o que poderia ser benévolo...apesar de tudo é um modelo que está só, já que os outros dão plena identidade á baixa...
Pode ser que a baixa acabe por ser mais fraca, algo como uma fusão entre o cenário do ECMWF e do GFS ( aliás..é visivel que o GFS retrocedeu um pouco).

Por outro lado, pondo de parte os modelos, há que não esquecer que a dinamica atmosferica é favoravel a uma ciclogenese mais forte, e não é a primeira vez que o GFS retrocede mas depois acaba-se por dar o cenario primeiramente previsto, logo, há que manter atenção na fase de nowcasting, logo a partir da noite de sab-dom, pois como disse este é um sistema daqueles mais imprevisiveis e complexos, muito diferente de uma tipicamente "bem comportada" frente ou de outro sistema estavel e menos dinamico


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2010 às 17:57)

Boa tarde ... analisando os modelos teremos festa a norte e espera a sul, pois esta frente não deverá dar nada ao sul, molhando porventura o chão e apagando o pó !!
Olhando ao médio prazo e longo prazo o GFS mantém a circulação zonal com varias frentes afectando o norte mas deixando sem nada o sul.
Ideia diferente tem o ECM que indica que ás 144 horas intensifica-se para oeste o Anticiclone escandinavo criando uma situação de bloqueio no UK, e forçando as depressões a seguir para sul.
Hum ... bom demais para ser verdade, parece-me mais que este mês até pelo menos á 2ª semana (até dia 15) se deverá manter com este padrão !!


----------



## Rainy (1 Out 2010 às 18:04)

Mesmo assim pareçe que a maior animação vai apenas para o Norte e nós cá em baixo apenas um dia de chuva.


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 18:21)

Boas última actualização do Hirlam
1h-7h Domingo





7h-13h Domingo




13h-19h Domingo *Situação perigoso no Litoral Norte de Portugal Continental*




19h-01 Domingo/Segunda





Não vou entrar em discussão com ninguém em particular mais tirando este país que os organismos tem "vida própria"... A função de um Instituto ou uma Agência é fornecer dados aos organismos da protecção civil, incluído as câmaras que o presidente das mesmas são os responsáveis no terreno de poderem efectuar o seu trabalho.

Deverá haver uma constante limpeza de cursos de água contudo de forma mais cuidada* e com meios extraordinários* bem como acautelamento a zonas de risco, situações de gruas em risco, e estradas perigosas para monitorização fecho e limpeza de forma o mais célere possível para as coisas que se resolvam sem por em perigo a vida de ninguém.


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 18:45)

Vento Domingo 09h


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2010 às 18:53)

stormy no tópico de seguimento de previsao de Setembro disse:
			
		

> Um pequeno side note...o ECMWF tem andado pouco fiavel..e agora anda a deparvar no medio/longo prazo ( sim...mais que o costume)...por isso não se fiem nele..pelo menos nos proxs dias



Pois bem me parecia. Tão depressa é vento forte no sul como moderado, muda umas 3 vezes por dia.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2010 às 22:36)

Saídas das 12z (ECM) e 18z (GFS) o GFS e o ECM estão bastante parecidos, frente activa, ciclogenese moderada a forte, ECM  988mb e  GFS 987mb na saída das 18z, mais fraca na das 12z, 993mb. 


GFS







ECMWF









Precipitação GFS



*GFS Madrugada (01-07h)*







*GFS Manhã (07-13h)*








*GFS Tarde (13-19h)*








*GFS Noite (19-01h)*


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2010 às 23:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois bem me parecia. Tão depressa é vento forte no sul como moderado, muda umas 3 vezes por dia.



O ECM previu a frente deste fim de semana a uma distância de 200 horas, o GFS só a viu às 120h. Escrevi isto no domingo passado:



David sf disse:


> O ECMWF está praticamente sozinho na sua previsão para o próximo fim de semana. Não seria a primeira vez que acertava contra todos, mas desta vez está a pôr a fasquia muito alta, prevendo precipitação de norte a sul durante 3 dias. De qualquer modo tanto o ECMWF como o GFS estão a cozinhar um bloqueio na Escandinávia, que pode ser interessante para a primeira quinzena de Outubro.
> 
> PS- Acabei de ver a última saída do CMC e vejo que este começa a convergir para o ECMWF. A ver como se comporta o GFS nas próximas horas, estou com alguma esperança, fraquinha ainda, que no próximo sábado tenhamos a primeira frente atlântica a sério da temporada.



O GFS há 2 dias atrás previa 34ºC para a próxima Quarta no Alentejo. Neste momento tem chuva, tal como tem previsto o ECM.
Para o próximo fim de semana vamos esperar, mas ainda não houve uma estabilização da previsão por parte de qualquer modelo.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Out 2010 às 04:33)

PEC -3 ; Verão - 0 ...

Logo nesta semana ,de má memória para a grande maioria dos portugueses ,tinha que vir ao 7º dia , um Domingo assim.
Para grandes males, grandes remédios.
Nas nossas casas, resguardados,no recato , vamos voltar a escutar o som do vento e da chuva que há muito não se juntavam na nossa rua,
entrelaçando sons, dançando tons ...
Talvez no próximo domingo haja desforra ...
O Outono é como um interruptor:
Por vezes abraça o Verão.
Outras ,antes que ele morra , prepara-lhe o caixão...

Venha de lá animação...


----------



## Rainy (2 Out 2010 às 09:05)

Apesar se ser uma situação muito animadora para todo o país o norte é que leva a melhor


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2010 às 10:13)

Valores elevados de precipitação para a próxima madrugada-manhã. Foram activados os avisos laranja para chuva e vento em Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto. 

A frente é bastante activa e vai chover bem


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2010 às 10:15)

É apenas para dizer que depois deste episódeo os modelos estão uma verdadeira caldeirada, nomeadamente o ECM que depois das 120h, não consegue dar duas runs seguidas !!!
o GFS tem nesta manhã um cenário que tem mantido mas olhando para todos os membros observa-se que este é o que tem uma das pressões mais altas pois a próxima frente (4ª feira) ainda está extremamente indefinida !!


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2010 às 10:37)

O distrito de Aveiro também está em alerta laranja devido à velocidade do vento e amarelo para a precipitação.



Agreste disse:


> Valores elevados de precipitação para a próxima madrugada-manhã. Foram activados os avisos laranja para chuva e vento em Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto.
> 
> A frente é bastante activa e vai chover bem


----------



## Knyght (2 Out 2010 às 10:40)

Última actualização do Hirlam
1h-07h Domingo




07h-13h Domingo




13h-19h Domingo


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2010 às 10:53)

*Re: Previsão especial concertos U2 em Coimbra (2 e 3 Outubro)*

Nas saídas das 00z, o ECMWF recuou um pouco na intensidade da ciclogenese, 993mb, o GFS mantém-se nos 987mb.










*Modelos Mesoescala*


*Aladin/IM*
(Acumulado 3 horas)







*WRF/Univ.Aveiro*
(Acumulado 1 hora)










*Modelos Globais*


As cartas de precipitação do GFS e do ECMWF:




*Madrugada (01-07h)*















*Manhã (07-13h)*















*Tarde (13-19h)*














*Noite (19-01h)*


----------



## Rainy (2 Out 2010 às 12:23)

Mas aqui em baixo vamos ter apenas um Domingo com chuva ou mais que isso


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Out 2010 às 12:27)

Rainy disse:


> Mas aqui em baixo vamos ter apenas um Domingo com chuva ou mais que isso



Dia de chuva e muito vento


----------



## Rainy (2 Out 2010 às 12:29)

Mas a maior animação é toda para o NORTE.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2010 às 12:44)

Rainy disse:


> Mas a maior animação é toda para o NORTE.



Normal, o Norte por norma é bem mais chuvoso que o sul .... Sim ,em principio e com uma boa dose de certeza vai chover bem mais no Norte que no sul... e agora? o que podemos fazer para contrariar isso? E também quem pode garantir que o sul não verá também alguma chuva mais consistente neste episódio à passagem da frente? Agora é a fase de nowcasting olhar para o satélite, ver os desenvolvimentos , e não ligar tanto ao que dizem os modelos .....


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2010 às 12:47)

Rainy, já chega, já é a 4ª mensagem esta manhã com lamurias, duas já tinha apagado. Uma vez tudo bem, duas vezes ok, três vezes já enjoa. Mais uma e será a última neste fórum, já foi várias vezes alertado(a) para se deixar disso.


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2010 às 12:49)

Snifa disse:


> Agora é a fase de nowcasting olhar para o satélite, ver os desenvolvimentos , e não ligar tanto ao que dizem os modelos .....



exactamente! enquanto que os modelos nao tem certezas, o satélite nao mente


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2010 às 12:51)

Rainy disse:


> Mas a maior animação é toda para o NORTE.



Vai chover mais no Norte sim,mas também vais ver boa chuva.Não precisamos de andar de barco para termos um bom dia de chuva.Já é bem bom para inicios de Outubro se chover o previsto,teremos entre os 10 mm e os 30 mm aqui no Centro. Mas contenta-te com isso que por exemplo no Algarve,se tiverem 2 ou 3 mm já não será mau de todo.
No litoral Norte é que pode ser um dia de muita chuva,pode chegar a alguns sitios aos 100 mm no pior cenário.Esperemos que não,que 100 mm num dia já é muita chuva seja em Outubro ou em Dezembro. Em sitios baixos das cidades do Norte não fará mal nenhum alguma prevenção.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2010 às 12:54)

Vai ser bem bom esta chuva que amanhã nos vêm visitar, no litoral norte é que poderá ser demais.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2010 às 12:55)

meteo disse:


> Vai chover mais no Norte sim,mas também vais ver boa chuva.Não precisamos de andar de barco para termos um bom dia de chuva.Já é bem bom para inicios de Outubro se chover o previsto,teremos entre os 10 mm e os 30 mm aqui no Centro. Mas contenta-te com isso que por exemplo no Algarve,se tiverem 2 ou 3 mm já não será mau de todo.
> No litoral Norte é que pode ser um dia de muita chuva,pode chegar a alguns sitios aos 100 mm no pior cenário.Esperemos que não,que 100 mm num dia já é muita chuva seja em Outubro ou em Dezembro.



Há-de chegar a minha vez, não estou preocupado com isso e aliás até desejo que não chova este mês .... já basta tudo o que aconteceu nesta década que todos os Outubro chuvosos deram Outono/Inverno secos, pelo menos aqui no Algarve !!
pelas indicações dos modelos este mês é o mês que tem mais chances de ser chuvoso a norte olhando a anomalias previstas pelos modelos sazonais.... mas isso é outra conversa !!!
Além disso chuva a norte e seca a sul quer dizer anomalia postiva da NAO e por isso em principio mais chances de ser negativa mais para a frente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2010 às 13:04)

É que entre 15 a 20mm nestas zonas do tejo já é bem bom, ou queriam os 100mm que estão a prever para Braga?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2010 às 13:10)

, estão a dar  153.8mm amanhã para Monção.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2010 às 13:32)

Aurélio disse:


> É apenas para dizer que depois deste episódeo os modelos estão uma verdadeira caldeirada, nomeadamente o ECM que depois das 120h, não consegue dar duas runs seguidas !!!
> o GFS tem nesta manhã um cenário que tem mantido mas olhando para todos os membros observa-se que este é o que tem uma das pressões mais altas pois a próxima frente (4ª feira) ainda está extremamente indefinida !!



Consegue sim, Aurélio, o ECM desde de 5ªfeira que coloca instabilidade no próximo fim de semana, só a run ontem das 12 metia o AA, mas a run das 0 voltou a colocar. Por isso, acredito muito mais no ECM do que o GFS a médio prazo. Ainda a semana passada, o ECM previu isto para este fim de semana, foi o 1º a ver a ciclogenese. Por tudo isto, viva o ECM. 

Acredito que o Algarve vai ter mais do que esses 2-3 mm, vai ter entre 5-10 mm. 

Espero bem que o Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro seja bastante chuvoso no Algarve, que é muito bom sinal, melhor sinal do que esperar que chova só no Inverno tipo o ano passado, por isso, não concordo com a tua opinião Aurélio.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2010 às 13:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Consegue sim, Aurélio, o ECM desde de 5ªfeira que coloca instabilidade no próximo fim de semana, só a run ontem das 12 metia o AA, mas a run das 0 voltou a colocar. Por isso, acredito muito mais no ECM do que o GFS a médio prazo. Ainda a semana passada, o ECM previu isto para este fim de semana, foi o 1º a ver a ciclogenese. Por tudo isto, viva o ECM.
> 
> Acredito que o Algarve vai ter mais do que esses 2-3 mm, vai ter entre 5-10 mm.
> 
> Espero bem que o Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro seja bastante chuvoso no Algarve, que é muito bom sinal, melhor sinal do que esperar que chova só no Inverno tipo o ano passado, por isso, não concordo com a tua opinião Aurélio.



Quem disse que eu estava falando do Inverno ... o Inverno para mim é Jan/Fev/Março (22Dez a 22 março ++) !!
Os unicos meses que espero que tenham chances de chover mais é Nov e Dez, pois a partir da 1ª semana ou nem isso de Janeiro será bastante seco e durante os meses seguintes !!

Quando disse isso estava falando que não é bom quando aqui começa a chover muito cedo e além disso se não tens memória curta hás-de lembrar bem que esta década (de acordo com SNIRH) tivemos 7 Outubros chuvosos (mais termos gerais sul ou país)  que resultaram 0 Outonos chuvosos já para nem falar no Inverno ...
Nas ultimas 3 décadas  falando em termos gerais do país tivemos apenas 3 anos cujo mês de Outubro resultou em Novembro e Dezembro chuvoso e já nem falo no Inverno....
Já agora de referir que embora sejam acima da média não encontrei nenhum que tivesse sido assim tão extraordinariamente chuvoso em termos nacionais ...

Acredita que pretendes um Outubro seco !!!!
Pessoal do Norte duvido que este ano haja mais algum mês acima da média, ou talvez ainda Novembro possa ser porque depois AA em cima !!
Se quiserem moverem isto para Previsão Sazonal na boa !!

.....
Já agora não acredito minimamente no ECM porque desde que o GFS fez a actualização em termos de médio ou longo prazo (+ de 6 dias) o GFS tem vindo a revelar-se melhor sendo consistente enquanto que o ECm tem sido uma barata tonta no longo prazo !!
.....
Vai uma aposta como acima das 168 horas, vai voltar a colocar AA em cima de nós novamente, baralhando tudo novamente !!

....
Além disso a NAO tem uma previsão de ser fortemente positiva durante a 1ª metade deste mês e ainda bem que assim acontece e quanto mais forte for melhor ....
Antes agora que mais tarde !!


----------



## Rainy (2 Out 2010 às 15:09)

Queria pedir desculpa pelas mensagens, não vai voltar a se repetir, mas é que passado 3 meses sem chuva a sério eu agora estou muito desejoso com este evento, por isso por mim que chova o q for preciso.


----------



## David sf (2 Out 2010 às 15:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Vai uma aposta como acima das 168 horas, vai voltar a colocar AA em cima de nós novamente, baralhando tudo novamente !!



Aceito a aposta. Neste momento o GFS é o único que põe AA na Sexta feira que vem.



Aurélio disse:


> Já agora não acredito minimamente no ECM porque desde que o GFS fez a actualização em termos de médio ou longo prazo (+ de 6 dias) o GFS tem vindo a revelar-se melhor sendo consistente enquanto que o ECm tem sido uma barata tonta no longo prazo !!



GFS tem estado consistente, acima das 120h insiste sempre na previsão errada. O ECM nas últimas 4 saídas, 3 foram quase iguais, com um evento interessante para o sul do país entre Sexta e Sábado. Amanhã o GFS deve unir-se aos restantes modelos, uma vez que se tem revelado fiável abaixo das 120 h.

Se quiserem continuar a discussão, abri este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...eteorologico-mais-fiavel-4961.html#post231312


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 18:02)

O IM desagravou a situação de vento no Sul:



			
				http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/ disse:
			
		

> REGIÃO SUL:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva a partir do fim da manhã.
> Vento de sudoeste fraco a moderado (10 a 35 km/h), soprando
> ...


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2010 às 18:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IM desagravou a situação de vento no Sul:



Não desagravou porque antes não dividia por regiões a sua previsão mas já se sabia que o Sul não ia ver ventos de 100km/h por isso os 70km/h estão dentro do que esperava no Sul, o que me surpreendeu foi agora o IM prever rajadas até 120km/h no Litoral Norte e Centro até 110km/h não me admiraria!!


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2010 às 18:15)

Impressionantes as cartas do Lightning Wizard para amanhã! 

*Água precipitável (muita mesmo na frente!)*




*Muita húmidade nos níveis baixos e muito forçamento orográfico:*




*Muita vorticidade a favorecer a convergência e convecção*







Entre outros campos bastante interessantes, mas com estes exemplificando, não admira esperar-se tanta acumulação em zonas montanhosas do Minho!

*Precipitação acumulada nas próximas 48h (segundo GFS):*


----------



## Chingula (2 Out 2010 às 18:30)

Curiosa a formação nebulosa (imagens de satélite) típica da convecção, que está a afectar as Canárias, em deslocamento para nordeste, devendo integrar-se no sistema complexo que vai afectar a Península Ibérica amanhã Domingo.


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2010 às 18:49)

Chingula disse:


> Curiosa a formação nebulosa (imagens de satélite) típica da convecção, que está a afectar as Canárias, em deslocamento para nordeste, devendo integrar-se no sistema complexo que vai afectar a Península Ibérica amanhã Domingo.



Pois e tem bastante actividade eléctrica! Vamos ver até que ponto essa humidade e instabilidade tão a Sul podem interagir com a frente e "alimentá-la" um pouco..





--------------------

Já agora também por causa do vento, mapas que mostram possibilidade de rajadas realmente bastante intensas:

*Vento aos 950hPa, pode ser associado razoavelmente a rajadas em células com downdrafts*




*"Rajadas convectivas" (produto Lig.Wizard) também a rondar os 50 nós*






Portanto são mesmo bastante possíveis rajadas acima dos 100km/h!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 18:52)

Só no Norte (in)felizmente.


----------



## Redfish (2 Out 2010 às 18:59)

As previsões não são nada animadoras para o norte, deverão ocorrer algumas situações algo desagradaveis relacionadas com o tempo adverso que ai vêm.

Para alem meteorologia tb tenho o gosto pelo BTT e para amanha está agendada uma maratona em Barcelos com quase 1000 participantes em que se vai subir aos 5 maiores cumes da zona e distancia de 80 KM e pelos ultimas previsões não vai ser nada facil.

Já aconselhei o pessoal a ter bastante pudencia e cuidados para amanhã.


Aqui para o Sul apenas iremos ter alguma chuva para acalmar o Pó.


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 19:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só no Norte (in)felizmente.



oh spider no verão ja tiveste muita animação enquanto nos aqui nada viamos
por isso não te queixes que ja tiveste festa e agora é a nossa vez hehe


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 19:06)

Não tivemos festas de vento!


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2010 às 19:07)

1337 disse:


> oh spider no verão ja tiveste muita animação enquanto nos aqui nada viamos
> por isso não te queixes que ja tiveste festa e agora é a nossa vez hehe



 então e eu feito desgraçado aqui em Setúbal ? xD
mas há de chegar a minhas vez


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Out 2010 às 20:27)

eu sei que ainda falta algum tempo mas ja viram as previsoes para outro fim de semana? cenario de tempestado mesmo, principalmente no mar ( costa oeste)


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2010 às 20:30)

O FreeMeteo volta a prever trovoadas para amanha...
acham que a nebulosidade que está a sul pode dar em alguma coisa?


----------



## lismen (2 Out 2010 às 20:59)

Boa noite estou a ver aqui na previsão descritiva do IM para amanhã aparece o litoral todo com vento forte menos Lisboa e algum erro certamente ou não?

Abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 21:03)

Deve ser o ECM marado.


----------



## nunessimoes (2 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Boa noite,

Depois de várias leituras assiduas deste forum decidi tornar-me membro...
Bem para esta noite temos algo de "especial" para o litoral centro ou vamos ter de aguardar pelo dia de amanhã...?


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2010 às 21:07)

David sf disse:


> Aceito a aposta. Neste momento o GFS é o único que põe AA na Sexta feira que vem.



Sem querer ser chato ... e não volto a repetir mensagens desta, parece que ganhei a aposta, pois ás 168h como havia dito pôs o AA em cima de nós!!
Resumindo o GFS e o ECM nas ultimas actualizações inverteram os papéis !!
ECM - GFS
GFS - ECM


Fim de citação deste tipo de mensagens ....
Os modelos estão muito voláteis ....


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 21:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Sem querer ser chato ... e não volto a repetir mensagens desta, parece que ganhei a aposta, pois ás 168h como havia dito pôs o AA em cima de nós!!
> Resumindo o GFS e o ECM nas ultimas actualizações inverteram os papéis !!
> ECM - GFS
> GFS - ECM
> ...



mas tu preferes AA é?não sabia hehe


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Out 2010 às 21:37)

LuisFilipe disse:


> eu sei que ainda falta algum tempo mas ja viram as previsoes para outro fim de semana? cenario de tempestado mesmo, principalmente no mar ( costa oeste)



Viste isso no Windguru, certo? Percebe-se, pois o modelo no qual se baseia (GFS) coloca uma depressão muito cavada (<960 hPa) a noroeste da PI na próxima 5a/6a, e isso geraria sem dúvida, pela proximidade e intensidade da depressão, ondas entre 7 a 8 metros na costa ocidental...

De referir que o ECMWF também forma essa depressão nessa altura, até mais cavada que o GFS (<955 hPa ), mas desvia-a mais para norte não afectando tanto a PI. Deixaria no entanto, uma ondulação elevada (talvez 4/5 m), e possivelmente até mais favorável aos surfistas por não criar uma situação tão tempestuosa junto à costa.

Seria uma situação interessante, mas ainda estamos longe...


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2010 às 22:06)

LuisFilipe disse:


> eu sei que ainda falta algum tempo mas ja viram as previsoes para outro fim de semana? cenario de tempestado mesmo, principalmente no mar ( costa oeste)



Esta carta? Pode ser mas esta parece-me dar apenas temporal nos Açores. Teríamos 2 sistemas frontais, o mais intenso no domingo 10 de Outubro.







Nem sequer é comparável com o que temos esta noite.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Out 2010 às 22:44)

Agreste disse:


> Esta carta? Pode ser mas esta parece-me dar apenas temporal nos Açores. Teríamos 2 sistemas frontais, o mais intenso no domingo 10 de Outubro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas cartas são do ECMWF, como já disse coloca a depressão um pouco mais afastada de nós. Veja-se estas duas cartas do GFS, a colocar a depressão mais próxima, o que já levaria a um tempo mais tempestuoso em Portugal Continental. 









De qualquer maneira, mesmo a situação do ECM resultaria numa grande ondulação para a costa ocidental, mas em condições muito mais "limpas", com menos vento e condições menos adversas, que gerariam ondas mais "perfeitas" em vez do mar grande mas desordenado e tempestuoso que resultaria das condições previstas pelo GFS.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2010 às 23:26)

Vou fazer aqui um pequeno desabafo... Tenho saudades dos saudosos seguimentos especiais que se faziam aqui no MeteoPT, quando se aproximava algum evento meteorológico interessante

Desculpem o off topic


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 01:58)

A run das 18z do GFS, prevê quantidades brutais de precipitação para as próximas horas no Alto Minho.

Passo a citar alguns meteogramas:


Monção (164,4mm durante o dia de domingo)






Viana do Castelo (123,9mm durante o dia de domingo)






Braga (123,4mm durante o dia de domingo)


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 08:58)

Os modelos cada vez aumentam mais no que toca a precipitação:
(Um pequeno apanhado dos 3 meteogramas que costumo seguir):


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 09:58)

Alguém me pode fazer uma previsão para amanhã a partir do fim da tarde para Aveiro?


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 10:01)

Pedro disse:


> Alguém me pode fazer uma previsão para amanhã a partir do fim da tarde para Aveiro?



Amanha já não chove e muito menos a partir do fim da tarde!! chuva só na quarta agora depois deste evento...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 10:02)

miguel disse:


> Amanha já não chove e muito menos a partir do fim da tarde!! chuva só na quarta agora depois deste evento...



O problema era se ía chover eu haver muito vento...

Obrigado, miguel.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Out 2010 às 10:25)

Vejam estes mapas do ECMWF e do GFS para a semana que vem:









Impressionante a semelhança dos 2 modelos a esta distância, assim como a intensidade da depressão que colocam a Noroeste da peninsula... com os dois principais modelos a concordarem e tendo em conta que já há algum tempo que vão cozinhando esta situação, estou muito curioso em ver o que vai realmente acontecer. Seria o *2º/3º evento consecutivo* (na 4a poderemos ter outro sistema frontal) a ser modelado com *muita precisão a uma grande distância.*

Esta situação levaria a que nos atingisse um novo sistema frontal de moderada/forte actividade, ventos fortes caso a depressão se aproxime de nós, mas o que me chama mais atenção aqui é a possível grande ondulação que poderá afectar a costa ocidental (7/8 m) e que coincidiria com uma grande maré, podendo causar alguns estragos em zonas costeiras.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2010 às 10:40)

Bom dia ... olhando aos modelos e falando concretamente aqui para o pessoal do sul do país temos então que hoje ainda poderá cair agora mais á tarde ainda cerca de 10 mm de precipitação que o GFS aumentou na ultima run ...
Olhando mais em frente ... e olhando aos modelos do ponto de vista geral, parece que teremos uma semana instável sendo que apenas Segunda e Terça é que não deverá chover ...
Esta semana que vem trará chuva de norte a sul e em particular ao Norte e Centro do país!!
Ora vejamos então o panorama:
Segunda e terça: dias calmos praticamente sem precipitação;
Quarta: dia de aguaceiros/chuva no norte e centro fundamentalmente;
Quinta: periodos de chuva/aguaceiros em especial no litoral;
Sexta: Chuva por vez forte e vento e ondulação muito fortes;
Sabado: Aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Norte e Centro;
Domingo: Aguaceiros por vezes fortes em especial no Norte e Centro;


Em resumo, teremos uma semana marcada pela chuva .... sendo mais forte a Norte e Centro mas que nem o sul escapará ...
Esta chuva a partir de Quarta parece ser persistente chovendo de forma consecutiva em algumas regiões ....
mas o destaque claro é para Sexta-feira.. apesar de Quarta tb poder ser complicado a Norte


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2010 às 12:58)

Tenho pena para o pessoal do Noroeste da Península Ibérica...

Mais chuva forte próxima 4ª-feira:


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 14:05)

Estou à espera.


----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2010 às 14:26)

Vendo a sequência nos modelos, será (caso se concretize pois ainda é imaginação modelística de algo não formado, não nos podemos esquecer..) neste caso certamente explosiva a ciclogénese, com um cavamento absolutamente incrível em 24h! 
 what1

*ECMWF - 5ª-feira* 






*ECMWF - 6ª-feira* 







Vamos ver, pois ainda está tudo a modelar algo não formado, logo as variações tipo "efeito-borboleta" são enormes neste momento.. Pois num sistema ainda nem sequer formado, qualquer alteração se vai amplificar em enormes diferenças na previsão a vários dias. Mas olhem a de hoje, que os modelos previram a uma semana, e muito bem!

Parece-me vendo as cartas em sequência dos vários modelos, que vem da zona da Terra Nova uma bolsa bastante fria em altitude, que ali naquela zona vai "chocar" com fluxo muito mais quente de Sul, no bordo Este do anticiclone, causando ali aquela "explosão"!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2010 às 17:13)

Incrivel como os modelos estão cavando aquela depressão na Sexta-Feira ...
Segundo a actualização dos modelos ... a pressão agora deve descer até prai 930 Hpa, nem sei o que está ali no meio tal o cavamento !!
Vamos a ver o que sobre disto .....


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Incrivel como os modelos estão cavando aquela depressão na Sexta-Feira ...
> Segundo a actualização dos modelos ... a pressão agora deve descer até prai 930 Hpa, nem sei o que está ali no meio tal o cavamento !!
> Vamos a ver o que sobre disto .....



Nesta run das 12 o GFS cava a depressão até aos 945hpa...a frente de sexta seria muito boa 

Resta dizer que tem modelos que a metem mais a norte em locais mais normais para tal cavamento...


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Out 2010 às 17:41)

rozzo disse:


> Vendo a sequência nos modelos, será (caso se concretize pois ainda é imaginação modelística de algo não formado, não nos podemos esquecer..) neste caso certamente explosiva a ciclogénese, com um cavamento absolutamente incrível em 24h!
> what1
> 
> *ECMWF - 5ª-feira*
> ...



Incrível, o GFS nesta run das 12z (normalmente menos extrema) não só continua a desenhar essa ciclogénese como ainda a intensifica mais, com o núcleo a manter pressões inferiores a 950 hPa ainda mais tempo!

A juntar o facto de o ECMWF mostrar um cenário parecido, parece-me que podemos contar com mau tempo no próximo fim de semana, até porque os modelos têm estado bem precisos a médio prazo!


----------



## usoldier (3 Out 2010 às 17:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Incrível, o GFS nesta run das 12z (normalmente menos extrema) não só continua a desenhar essa ciclogénese como ainda a intensifica mais, com o núcleo a manter pressões inferiores a 950 hPa ainda mais tempo!
> 
> A juntar o facto de o ECMWF mostrar um cenário parecido, parece-me que podemos contar com mau tempo no próximo fim de semana, até porque os modelos têm estado bem precisos a médio prazo!




Como sou um curioso pouco entendo do assunto, alguém pode explicar que tipo de tempo faria se este modelo estive-se certo?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 17:56)

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/index3.php?area=PT018&day=0&lang=PT
 Parece que o MeteoAlarm tem os avisos mais actualizados que o próprio site do IM.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Out 2010 às 18:07)

usoldier disse:


> Como sou um curioso pouco entendo do assunto, alguém pode explicar que tipo de tempo faria se este modelo estive-se certo?



Seriamos afectados por um sistema frontal que poderia trazer boas quantidades de chuva e vento forte (mais forte quanto mais a depressão estiver perto de nós). No pós-frontal, geralmente no dia a seguir ao sistema frontal, poderíamos ter aguaceiros fortes e possibilidade de trovoada ou granizo, com alguns episódios de vento forte na passagem de algum Cb. No mar, ondas de 7/8 metros na costa ocidental, e volto a chamar a atenção para o facto de serem marés vivas no próximo fim de semana!


----------



## DRC (3 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Pelas imagens de satélite deveremos ter alguns aguaceiros na região de Lisboa durante a noite/madrugada, não é assim?


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2010 às 21:47)

Para já parece-me tremenda a escala de ventos que assolará os Açores a meio da semana. Muito vento e muito mar. 







Pena que as previsões ainda não tenham alcance. Amanhã já teremos uma pequena ideia.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2010 às 03:14)

Ainda mal refeito da abundância    pelos modelos anunciada ,
(parabéns ao ECM que  foi o 1º que a viu)
espreito para o que dizem eles hoje, lá mais para a frente e  faço o exercício , ponho-me na pele
de quem já há 4 dias ,aqui não vem..
Resultado: Está tudo  ao avesso.
Foi já dado como certo que, depois deste episódio , ainda teríamos mais algum Verão.
Agora , as precipitações a partir do meio da semana que vem , não têm parança e  a corrente leste ,seca e ainda com algum Verão , dada como garantida , é agora miragem, um lamento.
Quatro dias depois  e quase tudo se altera.
É assim que eu gosto da Atmosfera:
Trocando as voltas ao Conhecimento...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Out 2010 às 03:41)

Passada a animação das últimas 24h...é caso de acertar os modelos para os próximos dias...

*- Segundo O WRF:*

Podemos contar com alguma precipitação para a manhã de dia 4, especialmente no litoral norte, contudo a velocidade do vento sofrerá uma redução drástica, voltando a intensificar-se no litoral norte a partir da tarde de 5. Na madrugada de 5 para 6 estará de regresso a precipitação, entrando na direcção de NW-SE espalhando alguma "magia" por todo o pais...




A temperatura manter-se-à relativamente amena, com amplitudes muito baixas...entre os 20 e poucos de máximas e mínimas acima dos 10ºC...

*- Segundo O ECMWF:*

Este modelo reduz a precipitação de dia 4 quase a zero, apenas prevendo pequenos aguaceiros no litoral norte e centro durante esta madrugada. Tal como o modelo anterior prevê a entrada de uma frente de NW-SE na madrugada de 5 para 6, que renderá alguma precipitação em especial para o Minho e Douro Litoral e para algumas regiões do litoral centro...contudo ao entrar em terra perderá força...




As temperaturas serão as esperadas para a época do ano, mínimas abaixo do 8ºC no interior norte e centro...e máximas próximas dos 20ºC em todo o pais..

*- Segundo O ALADIN:*

O ALADIN reduz a precipitação a zero para amanhã praticamente...seguindo praticamente as directrizes dos outros modelos...


*- Segundo O GFS:*

Tal como todos os outros prevê alguma precipitação até ao final da manhã, especialmente na região do litoral norte e centro, mas nada de especial.
Curioso também que o GFS prevê a mesma entrada de uma frente na madrugada de 6 de Outubro...contudo mantém instabilidade com precipitação alargada por todo o pais durante vários dias...veremos os próximos ajustes...




Interessante verificar que o Instituto de Meteorologia coloca a possibilidade de trovoada na 4ª feira dia 6, que vai de certo modo de encontro com esta previsão...veremos...


----------



## Knyght (4 Out 2010 às 04:37)

Peço atenção dos membros para acompanharem a próxima 4ª feira




A região autónoma da Madeira tem o escudo natural destruído, floresta de altitude, sobre o Funchal e está será a primeira chuvada digna do nome...


----------



## Redfish (4 Out 2010 às 12:18)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Outubro 2010*

Boas

Haverá algumas semelhanças entre a ultima depressão e a prevista para o proximo fim de Semana.?

O vento esse parece nos afectar com menor intensidade.

Pelos modelos irá abranger todo o território.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2010 às 12:48)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Outubro 2010*



Redfish disse:


> Boas
> 
> Haverá algumas semelhanças entre a ultima depressão e a prevista para o proximo fim de Semana.?
> 
> ...



Os modelos ainda não estão de fiar apesar de preverem essa situação há alguns dias um menor cavamento ou subida em latitude dessa depressão farão certamente toda a diferença, pois aguardemos que ainda falta alguns dias ...

Antes de Sexta não deverá chover (ainda) aqui no Sul (sem ser a chuva molha parvos de ontem cujos terrenos com 1 hora de sol já estão iguais ....


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Out 2010 às 15:45)

Aqui estarão as nuvens responsáveis pela ocorrência da precipitação amanhã no norte do país...Ainda longe mas a boa velocidade...


----------



## David sf (4 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Dias muito interessantes, provavelmente esta será a semana de outono mais interessante dos últimos anos. Após a boa frente e rápida ciclogénese de ontem, dois dias de acalmia, para na próxima Quarta termos uma frente de média actividade que afectará o litoral norte e centro e ficará estacionária junto à nossa costa. Mas isto não é nada, porque depois:

1 - *E do quase nada (1000 mbar)...*












*...nascerá isto (cerca de 950 mb):*











Ciclogénese explosiva, pulveriza o limite conceptual (24mbar em 24h), pois baixa cerca de 50 mbar nesse período de tempo. No GFS, entre as 60 e as 66 h, a pressão cai 20 mbar. Atenção ao mar nos Açores.

2 - A depressão aproxima-se do continente, enchendo rapidamente, mas na Sexta, uma frente muito activa atravessa lentamente o continente português deixando bons acumulados, também a sul.

3 - Aqui divergem os modelos, mas ambos estão bons. O ECMWF mete a depressão junto ao Cabo de São Vicente (pessoal do sul, há quanto tempo esperamos por uma destas? Tivemos algumas no inverno passado, mas no outono e com temperaturas de 20ºC a história é outra):






É uma previsão consistente, sai assim há vários dias, e a média dos ensembles é esta:






Isto traria bastante instabilidade, sobretudo a sul, acumulados de precipitação localmente impressionantes e trovoadas. A depressão andaria a pulular pela península, e este cenário poderia manter-se por bastante tempo.






O GFS é mais democrático, centra a depressão mais a norte, afectando assim todo o território com instabilidade:


----------



## ruijacome (5 Out 2010 às 00:55)

Olá,

Isto está a ficar bonito para Cascais, no proximo fim de semana...


----------



## usoldier (5 Out 2010 às 01:28)

Hmm se isto se confirmar o tempo no litoral oeste será pior que neste domingo passado ?


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2010 às 01:42)

usoldier disse:


> Hmm se isto se confirmar o tempo no litoral oeste será pior que neste domingo passado ?



Se a previsão se concretizar, poderá chover com mais intensidade sem ser apenas no Minho, como foi no passado domingo... A chuva será mais generalizada e forte no resto do País. 

Mas ainda faltam uns dias portanto temos que acompanhar  as saidas dos modelos com atenção.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2010 às 03:44)

Que fartar de vilanagem...
chuvas na quarta e de sexta em diante. .
Democráticas... do Minho  ao Algarve,
Quem diria tal blasfémia há uns 5 dias atrás?
E daqui a 5 dias ? O que se vai dizer? Que irá, de facto, acontecer?


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2010 às 08:49)

Propostas interessantes por parte dos modelos. 2 tentativas diferentes de formar bloqueios à circulação polar. A 1ª será a formação de um centro de altas pressões sobre o Mar do Norte. Durará 2-3 dias e fará meandrar a circulação polar até às nossas latitudes. Teremos 2-3 dias de chuvas importantes de origem atlântica. 







A 2ª tentativa será a subida do Anticiclone dos Açores (1ª tentativa da época) para bloquear a circulação polar. Neste modo teríamos um tempo mais continental.







Ambas a tentativas não encontram suporte nas altas pressões polares que ainda não tem expressão nesta altura do ano, mas pode ser uma amostra do que será a luta deste inverno. O índice NAO entretanto caiu em picado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2010 às 10:06)

Esta saida de hoje do gfs já metem menos precipitação em relação a coruche, ainda ontém á noite estavam a dar 72mm hoje nem chega a 50mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2010 às 11:49)

E impressionante cada vez dão menos chuva para cá, agora já é só 38mm, por este passo devem de a tirar toda, mas enfim..., ao menos vem ai mais chuva.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2010 às 12:01)

Mas uma coisa é boa, desta vez o algarve vai levar uma boa rega.


----------



## rozzo (5 Out 2010 às 12:52)

A frente que se aproxima dará alguma chuva razoável mais a Norte, e depois irá estagnar e inicialmente "morrer" sobre Portugal.
Mas a verdade é que fica estacionária e numa segunda fase (lá para 5ª-feira) parece interagir com mais fluxo de Sul e voltar a reactivar. Portanto nessa 2ª fase deposito bastantes esperanças em algo de interessante para aqui.

A melhor trovoada de longe que já vi em Lisboa foi em Outubro ou Novembro de 2000 ou 2001 (não tenho certeza) exactamente numa frente que estagnou e ficou parada "à nossa porta"..

E claro, depois vem atrás os "restos" da incrível depressão que se vai formar no Atlântico de forma explosiva, a ajudar.
Chegará em enchimento, muito menos cavada, mas certamente bem "generosa", e em cheio em nós, para distribuir chuva a todos, e provavelmente uma bela dose de trovoadas no fim de semana!

Esperança.. 


*Probabilidade de trovoadas segundo GFS:*





_Fonte: www.wetteronline.de_


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2010 às 12:53)

Tal como previa os modelos estão a mudar e tal como imaginava nem sempre o ECMWF é rei ... e neste caso quem se colou foi o ECM ao GFS (lembram-se de Domingo)
A partir de domingo parece que teremos uma entrada continental em que o leste de espanha será o mais comtemplado com precipitação, sendo que em relação ao nosso país depois de Domingo teremos uma diminuição progressiva da instabilidade ...

Neste momento aqui para Faro estão previstos cerca de 57 mm, o que juntando ao que caiu, e que pelo jeito foi mais do que esperava porque apagou o pó, foi de 5 mm ...

Se cair 57+5, aproxima-se então daquilo que é a média deste mês !!

Contudo parece-me que os modelos ainda darão mais umas voltinhas ........


----------



## rozzo (5 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Carta dos vento aos 950hPa (~500m ali junto centro da depressão).
Uma carta que pode ser assim muito "grosso-modo" associada a velocidade das rajadas à superfície durante descida de ar em aguaceiros mais fortes.

Impressionante, temos ali *100 nós*! 





Bem nos podemos dar por contentes por este monstro apenas ter o seu pico no mar, e chegar até nós apenas generosa em chuvas..


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2010 às 13:20)

rozzo disse:


> Impressionante, temos ali *100 nós*!



Antes que façam perguntas. São 185 km/h.


----------



## Chingula (5 Out 2010 às 13:34)

Impressionante, temos ali *100 nós

Realmente a depressão sendo muito cavada tem vento muito intenso, na sua circulação, mas desculpe-me não consegui ver os 100 nós na carta de prognóstico publicada.*


----------



## rozzo (5 Out 2010 às 13:41)

Chingula disse:


> Realmente a depressão sendo muito cavada tem vento muito intenso, na sua circulação, mas desculpe-me não consegui ver os 100 nós na carta de prognóstico publicada.




Espero não estar a ver mal a figura, pode ter sido um erro de interpretação meu ao ver as barbelas, e caso seja agradeço que me esclareça! Mas aquelas barbelas assinaladas parecem-me ter 2 triângulos não? Só se forem mais 2 traços (70 nós), ou um e meio (65 nós) e engane parecendo um triângulo?? Mas parecem-me mesmo os dois triângulos dos 100 nós.
Se alguém vir conseguir para aquele ponto, e hora, um perfil vertical do GFS, tira-se as dúvidas em relação a que barbela exactamente está ali..

Estamos a falar de ventos médios a umas centenas de metros acima do nível do mar, não do vento médio a 10m..






Já agora, fica aqui o mapa do Lightning Wizard, para o produto "rajadas convectivas _(convective gusts due to deep convection (downward momentum transport)_", do mesmo modelo e mesma hora (Saída GFS de hoje às 06UTC, previsão para +48h):





Não sei exactamente como é determinado, certamente mais fiável do que uma estimativa "grosseira" como a que referi (com as cautelas necessárias) do vento aos 950hPa, mas ainda assim tem ali valores na ordem dos 80 nós!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2010 às 13:43)

Que monstro! Se isso chega aqui, vamos ter muitos estragos....


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2010 às 13:47)

Até já o IM prevê as tais trovoadas 

*Previsão para 6ª Feira, 8 de Outubro de 2010*

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes acompanhados
de trovoada.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) nas terras altas.*
Subida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2010 às 14:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Que monstro! Se isso chega aqui, vamos ter muitos estragos....*



Não, esse "monstro" será uma profunda depressão que os modelos estão a cavar a noroeste da Península Ibérica. O que talvez vamos ter vai ser a passagem de linhas de instabilidade sobre o território de Portugal Continental, provavelmente durante o dia de Sexta-feira; essas linhas de instabilidade é que poderão vir a provocar precipitações moderadas.
*Mas nada de anormal está previsto que venha a ocorrer. *


----------



## Chingula (5 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Realmente, das três "barbelas" assinaladas, a mais à direita parece indicar os 100 nós...falha minha e desculpe o reparo.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2010 às 14:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Não, esse "monstro" será uma profunda depressão que os modelos estão a cavar a noroeste da Península Ibérica. O que talvez vamos ter vai ser a passagem de linhas de instabilidade sobre o território de Portugal Continental, provavelmente durante o dia de Sexta-feira; essas linhas de instabilidade é que poderão vir a provocar precipitações moderadas.
> *Mas nada de anormal está previsto que venha a ocorrer. *


É o que acontece quando não somos entendidos na matéria.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2010 às 14:52)

Sim essa depressão cavada dessa maneira tem rajadas acima dos 200km/h mais perto do centro depressionário isso não ah duvidas penso eu! mas lá esta felizmente que se fica pelo alto mar!! mesmo assim aqui com a passagem de frente fria mais activa na sexta poderemos ver bastante vento...parecido ao que vimos na área da grande Lisboa no últimos fim de semana (Domingo), quanto a chuvas penso que não vão ser apenas moderadas mas sim forte com as consequências que se sabe que provocam em cidades como Lisboa ou Setúbal! ainda por cima é uma frente que trás muito mais convecção que a de Domingo passado.  Depois no Sábado e Domingo  poderíamos ter a cereja no topo do bolo com a depressão a nos cair em cima ou de preferência junto a costa em direcção a sul para o golfo de cadiz mas com uma pressão bem mais alta deverá se situar nos 990hpa a 995hpa,  assim teríamos aguaceiros e trovoadas do melhor que se pode imaginar, mas lá está é numa questão se...  para já é ficar de olho na frente de sexta depois logo se verá, se bem que se vai saber antes o que depois se passará, talvez quinta já se saiba...

Aqui fica um exemplo do que seria bom para termos boa animação no fim de semana com bons aguaceiros e trovoadas...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Out 2010 às 15:05)

miguel disse:


> Sim essa depressão cavada dessa maneira tem rajadas acima dos 200km/h mais perto do centro depressionário isso não ah duvidas penso eu! mas lá esta felizmente que se fica pelo alto mar!! mesmo assim aqui com a passagem de frente fria mais activa na sexta poderemos ver bastante vento...parecido ao que vimos na área da grande Lisboa no últimos fim de semana (Domingo), quanto a chuvas penso que não vão ser apenas moderadas mas sim forte com as consequências que se sabe que provocam em cidades como Lisboa ou Setúbal! ainda por cima é uma frente que trás muito mais convecção que a de Domingo passado.  Depois no Sábado e Domingo  poderíamos ter a cereja no topo do bolo com a depressão a nos cair em cima ou de preferência junto a costa em direcção a sul para o golfo de cadiz mas com uma pressão bem mais alta deverá se situar nos 990hpa a 995hpa,  assim teríamos aguaceiros e trovoadas do melhor que se pode imaginar, mas lá está é numa questão se...  para já é ficar de olho na frente de sexta depois logo se verá, se bem que se vai saber antes o que depois se passará, talvez quinta já se saiba...
> 
> Aqui fica um exemplo do que seria bom para termos boa animação no fim de semana com bons aguaceiros e trovoadas...



Boa tarde Miguel,

Concordo contigo, é um cenário bastante plausível para este próximo fim de semana. 

Uma coisa é certa, animação vamos ter já a partir de 6ªFeira e nos próximos dias também. O meu palpite é para um mês de Outubro (2010) bastante animado!! contrariando as previsões sazonais que apontavam para um mês de Outubro quente e seco para as nossas bandas!!!! É o inverso actualmente: A magia da meteorologia em todo o seu esplendor!!!!!


----------



## rozzo (5 Out 2010 às 15:34)

Chingula disse:


> Realmente, das três "barbelas" assinaladas, a mais à direita parece indicar os 100 nós...falha minha e desculpe o reparo.



Mas olhe que me deixou na dúvida! 
De facto parece mesmo, mas vendo as barbelas à volta e outras cartas a outros níveis deixa-me agora a mim na dúvida se está lá mesmo os 100 nós, ou se o desenho da barbela poderá ser mesmo os 65 e parecer 2 triângulos..

Só mesmo com um perfil vertical da saída do modelo (não encontro o site onde dá fazer isso) dá para esclarecer totalmente! 

De qualquer forma, sejam 65 ou 100 nós, a severidade é enorme, e outros mapas como o do Lightning Wizard ou o de rajadas também disponível no Weatheronline, apontam para rajadas de 70/80 nós para cima, o que é bastante assustador!
Felizmente em alto mar, senão seria problemático!

Mesmo assim, irá causar mar bem alteroso na nossa costa. 





_Fonte: Weatheronline_


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2010 às 16:10)

miguel disse:


> Aqui fica um exemplo do que seria bom para termos boa animação no fim de semana com bons aguaceiros e trovoadas...



Segundo o MetOffice, o centro de baixas pressões que afectará Portugal estará centrado, em superfície, a noroeste de Portugal na Sexta-feira; um sistema frontal vai atravessar o território do continente, de oeste para leste. A maior instabilidade resultará nos locais que fiquem a norte da trajectória por onde passar o "ponto" de intersecção, à superfície, da frente fria (mais rápida) com a frente quente (mais lenta). O deslocamento para leste de todo o sistema frontal, irá dar origem a um outro centro de baixas pressões algures no Mediterrâneo Ocidental ou a nordeste da Península Ibérica (resultante do estrangulamento, em altitude, de uma intrusão de ar frio com uma orientação NO/SE, estendendo-se do Atlântico Norte para o Mediterrâneo Ocidental).
Não estou a ver a baixa pressão, centrada a noroeste, baixar de latitude.
Resumindo, penso que a maior instabilidade afectará principalmente as regiões do Litoral Oeste, progredindo depois, no interior, na direcção nordeste.






CopyRight@MetOffice


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2010 às 16:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Segundo o MetOffice, o centro de baixas pressões que afectará Portugal estará centrado, em superfície, a noroeste de Portugal na Sexta-feira; um sistema frontal vai atravessar o território do continente, de oeste para leste. A maior instabilidade resultará nos locais que fiquem a norte da trajectória por onde passar o "ponto" de intersecção, à superfície, da frente fria (mais rápida) com a frente quente (mais lenta). O deslocamento para leste de todo o sistema frontal, irá dar origem a um outro centro de baixas pressões algures no Mediterrâneo Ocidental ou a nordeste da Península Ibérica (resultante do estrangulamento, em altitude, de uma intrusão de ar frio com uma orientação NO/SE, estendendo-se do Atlântico Norte para o Mediterrâneo Ocidental).
> *Não estou a ver a baixa pressão, centrada a noroeste, baixar de latitude.*
> Resumindo, penso que a maior instabilidade afectará principalmente as regiões do Litoral Oeste, progredindo depois, no interior, na direcção nordeste.
> 
> ...



Tudo bem não digo que não se formem outros centros! só não entendo como dizes que ela não baixa de latitude se todos os modelos mostram ela depois de cavar até aos 950/955hpa mais coisa menos coisa a se deslocar a partir de sexta até Domingo para SE e se situar algures na PI com 990 a 1000hpa ai é que reside a duvida ou a este ou mais a oeste para nos seria melhor mais a oeste


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2010 às 16:41)

Penso que poderemos ter problemas de outro tipo (como já foi dito anteriormente) ainda antes da aproximação do centro depressionário. A frente terá uma progressão bastante lenta, não tanto no sentido Oeste-Leste mas mais no sentido Sul-Norte. Teremos vários dias de chuva por vezes intensa. As previsões do IM já o assinalam.


----------



## Chingula (5 Out 2010 às 17:30)

Parece que a precipitação de Sexta-feira está essencialmente associada à aproximação e passagem da superfície frontal fria e que a depressão muito cavada (próximo dos 960 hPa no seu centro, em 8 de Outubro às 1200) ao aproximar-se da Península Ibérica enche rapidamente trazendo, no entanto, ainda muita instabilidade (aguaceiros, vento com rajadas e trovoadas)...merece muita atenção as condições de mar em especial no litoral oeste, não só para Sexta-feira mas também para Sábado.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2010 às 18:13)

Agreste disse:


> Teremos vários dias de chuva por vezes intensa. As previsões do IM já o assinalam.



Estive a consultar as cartas meteorológicas do IM e só está prevista precipitação com relativa quantidade na Sexta-feira, aliás, situação típica de Outono com a passagem de um sistema frontal ...


----------



## Chingula (5 Out 2010 às 18:17)

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hrbw.gif

Este prognóstico NOAA para Sábado...confirma a ideia da aproximação da depressão mas em fase de enchimento


----------



## usoldier (5 Out 2010 às 18:33)

Gerofil disse:


> Resumindo, penso que a maior instabilidade afectará principalmente as regiões do Litoral Oeste, progredindo depois, no interior, na direcção nordeste.


 Só não quero ventos fortes pois a minha casa é algo exposta a ventos vindos de oeste a sul. 

Vou por a maquina a postos para captar algumas fotos para vocês.


----------



## Chingula (5 Out 2010 às 18:36)

http://http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radiossondagens/

Neste perfil vertical proposto (pelo modelo do Centro Europeu) para Lisboa, amanhã (6 de Outubro às 1200 - H+36), a ocorrência de chuva torna-se evidente e os 31,3 mm de água precipitável, dão uma ideia que poderão ocorrer quantidades de precipitação com algum significado...ou seja, não seja chuva fraca.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2010 às 18:41)

E pronto já andam aqui os exageros do costumo;
1) Não se trata de nenhum monstro, pois vai estar situado com o centro a milhares de quilometros de nós;
2) A unica coisa que pode dar precipitação forte é no final de Sexta feira;
3) O fim de semana deverá ter aguaceiros e algumas trovoadas dispersas, mas nada que não seja comum no Outono/Inverno;
4) Em principio não será assim tantos dias ou desde Sexta á tarde a Domingo de manhã são muito dias ....
5) PAREM (ALGUNS MEMBROS) DE DIZER AQUILO QUE OS MODELOS NÃO DIZEM !!
6) O modelo sazonal que sigo (NOAA) estava reticente em relação a este mês ora dando precipitação na média ou abaixo da média, ora acima, ou seja sem anomalia definida ao contrário do que sempre deu entre Novembro e fevereiro ... nunca teve tendencia definida
7) O mês ainda não acabou, aliás mal começou e a unica coisa garantida é que o Alto Minho deverá estar já muito próximo da média


isto não tem nada de anormal ...


----------



## Chingula (5 Out 2010 às 18:51)

Chingula disse:


> Parece que a precipitação de Sexta-feira está essencialmente associada à aproximação e passagem da superfície frontal fria e que a depressão muito cavada (próximo dos 960 hPa no seu centro, em 8 de Outubro às 1200) ao aproximar-se da Península Ibérica enche rapidamente trazendo, no entanto, ainda muita instabilidade (aguaceiros, vento com rajadas e trovoadas)...merece muita atenção as condições de mar em especial no litoral oeste, não só para Sexta-feira mas também para Sábado.



Neste endereço NOAA a previsão da agitação do mar para Sábado.
http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hrwind_wave.gif


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Boas
Até 5f continua o tempo relativamente desinteresssante, com o AA a SW impondo um fluxo de W/SW a norte e NW a sul...com restos de frentes a causar precipitação ocasional, mais forte a norte.

Na 5f, seremos afectados pela circulação de uma potente baixa extratropical a NNE dos Açores, com esta sinoptica espera-se a entrada de uma nova massa de ar tropical, não só com muita agua precipitavel mas tam com elevada instabilidade/dinamica implicitas...esta massa de ar é transportada á frente de uma frente fria que se move lentamente para este.

Assim sendo, entre 6f e domingo são provavis eventos de precipitação/instabilidade fortes a moderadas, por todo o território á medida que a frente progride lentamente para este.
Tambem é esperado algum vento, moderado a forte, no litoral e terras altas.

Neste periodo ( 6f-dom) o que destaco mais ( para alem da ondulação e ventos possivelmente significativos..) é mesmo a precipitação, já que a frente se desloca muito lentamente e contem instabilidade embebida...terrenos altos virados para sul poderão ser afectados por muita precipitação orografica, sendo que o GFS coloca mais chuva no Algarve e Alentejo exatamente devido ao efeito orografico das serras Algarvias.

Para a primeira metade da proxima semana os modelos colocam o vortice em altitude/cold core, associado á baixa nos Açores, a progredir para SE, cruzando Portugal de NW para SW e estagnando-se no mediterraneo SW.
Isto traduziria-se na formação de uma ULL com forte expressão em superficie ( cerca de 1000hpa de Pmin), que traria instabilidade á peninsula ( em Pt continental essa instabilidade seria maior no centro e sul entre domingo e 3f) por algum tempo, antes de ser absorvida por um cavado no mediterraneo central.
Este sistema é pacivel de causar muita e perigosa actividade a convectiva numa area que vai desde o Algarve, pela costa, até ao sul da Catalunha, onde o frio em altura em contraste com as elevadas SST´s e com alguns restos da prévia advecção tropical se conjugariam numa receita..interessante 
Então na comunidade valenciana e zona S/SW espanhola...ui...com o fluxo de E/NE que varreria toda a PI nesta altura, poderia sofrer precipitações de caracter extremo devido á orografia..

De resto pode-se dizer que o ECMWF e o GFS estão mais ou menos de acordo neste cenário..até ás 168-192h...portanto é mais uma situação a acompanhar...

No longo prazo...vejo que os modelos apostam num periodo de zonal caotica...algo similar a algumas situações do inverno passado....estranho, mas interessante


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2010 às 20:11)

Exactamente Stormy nem mais .... mas duvido que dentro de 2/3 dias os modelos no longo prazo modelem alguma coisa assim ....
A ultima run do ECM é exactamente igual ao GFS mesmo a 240h ....

Veremos o que sai disto ....


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2010 às 20:18)

Então e cumulonimbus decentemente activas?? nao ha ?


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2010 às 20:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Exactamente Stormy nem mais .... mas duvido que dentro de 2/3 dias os modelos no longo prazo modelem alguma coisa assim ....
> A ultima run do ECM é exactamente igual ao GFS mesmo a 240h ....
> 
> Veremos o que sai disto ....



Sim...tudo depende do facto do vortice em altura, que faz parte do sistema de baixa a NNE dos Açores, conseguir escapar ao fluxo zonal primario, isolando-se e progredindo para SE, enquanto o anticiclone/crista em altura, se bloqueia a oeste entre os Açores e a escandinavia e a dorsal Africana enfraquece, num cenario propicio á tal deslocação dos restos da depressão para este/sudeste.
Vejam: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uma situação interessante, que volta a envolver o choque entre um bom nucleo frio em altura com uma boa advecção tropical...pode resultar muita coisa de uma conjugação sinoptica deste genero...
E para por tudo mais interessante, logo na 6f temos aquela frente ou WCB, que não só produz muita chuva como tambem injecta muita energia que o sistema secundario pode aproveitar..


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2010 às 20:35)

Carta aos 850 hPa para 08.10.2010:






CopyRight@ECMWF

Segundo esta carta, Sexta-feira ocorrerá vento moderado a forte do quadrante sul, com rajadas na ordem dos 85 km/h.
A precipitação a ocorrer será essencialmente de advecção, reforçada pela orografia, pelo que as áreas montanhosas expostas a sul terão a probabilidade de registarem maiores quantidades de precipitação. Os modelos numéricos do IM apontam as maiores quantidades de precipitação nas áreas adjacentes ao sistema Montejunto – Estrela.




Aurélio disse:


> 1) Não se trata de nenhum monstro, pois vai estar situado com o centro a milhares de quilometros de nós;
> 2) A unica coisa que pode dar precipitação forte é no final de Sexta feira;
> 3) O fim de semana deverá ter aguaceiros e algumas trovoadas dispersas, mas nada que não seja comum no Outono/Inverno;
> 
> isto não tem nada de anormal ...


----------



## David sf (5 Out 2010 às 21:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Exactamente Stormy nem mais .... mas duvido que dentro de 2/3 dias os modelos no longo prazo modelem alguma coisa assim ....
> A ultima run do ECM é exactamente igual ao GFS mesmo a 240h ....
> 
> Veremos o que sai disto ....



A partir das 192h os modelos estão ainda um pouco confusos, apontando para um pântano barométrico pouco plausível para esta altura do ano. Creio que depois de conseguirem colocar a cut-off (que em princípio ficará onde o GFS a colocou há já dois dias, mas ainda está um pouco em aberto, dado que todos os outros modelos têm outro destino para a cut-off) definitivamente começarão a modelar algo mais bem definido. 

Mas mesmo que a depressão não se situe junto ao Cabo de São Vicente, a colocação agora avançada pelos dois grandes modelos é bastante favorável para instabilidade generalizada, aguaceiros fortes com trovoadas um pouco por todo o país. Isto depois de uma frente muito activa, instável e também com boas possibilidades de trovoadas. Quanto ao vento será moderado mas nada que se compare ao que se passou Domingo, exceptuando alguns eventos localizados associados a aguaceiros.

Não serão 2 dias de instabilidade, seriam 2 dias de forte instabilidade seguidos de 2 ou 3 dias com alguma instabilidade localizada (interior) quando a depressão se centrar em Espanha. Nos primeiros 2 dias (de Sexta à tarde até Domingo de manhã), segundo a última run do GFS e do ECMWF cairiam 60 mm em Portel (quando a normal mensal de Évora é de 70 mm).


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2010 às 21:36)

David sf disse:


> A partir das 192h os modelos estão ainda um pouco confusos, apontando para um pântano barométrico pouco plausível para esta altura do ano. Creio que depois de conseguirem colocar a cut-off (que em princípio ficará onde o GFS a colocou há já dois dias, mas ainda está um pouco em aberto, dado que todos os outros modelos têm outro destino para a cut-off) definitivamente começarão a modelar algo mais bem definido.
> 
> Mas mesmo que a depressão não se situe junto ao Cabo de São Vicente, a colocação agora avançada pelos dois grandes modelos é bastante favorável para instabilidade generalizada, aguaceiros fortes com trovoadas um pouco por todo o país. Isto depois de uma frente muito activa, instável e também com boas possibilidades de trovoadas. Quanto ao vento será moderado mas nada que se compare ao que se passou Domingo, exceptuando alguns eventos localizados associados a aguaceiros.
> 
> Não serão 2 dias de instabilidade, seriam 2 dias de forte instabilidade seguidos de 2 ou 3 dias com alguma instabilidade localizada (interior) quando a depressão se centrar em Espanha. Nos primeiros 2 dias (de Sexta à tarde até Domingo de manhã), segundo a última run do GFS e do ECMWF cairiam 60 mm em Portel (quando a normal mensal de Évora é de 70 mm).



Sim, sem duvida algo muito interessante...primeiro a frente, depois a ULL com expressão á superficie...um cenario que levaria a instabilidade forte entre a frente de 6f e 3f, quando a ULL se afastasse para SE...muita chuva no sector W/SW da PI deslocando-se para marrocos ( onde os atlas apanhariam em cheio o ar uente de W/SW) e para o centro, S e SE da PI e finalmente, terminando no mediterraneo...teremos muita animação de todo o tipo por varios dias


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2010 às 22:43)

OFF-Topic:
Eu tenho Banda Larga Móvel da Vodafone e reparei que desde ontem tenho imensa dificuldade de acesso a alguns sites mas estou com dúvida se é problema da minha ligação, do ISP, ou dos servidores da internet ...
Por exemplo não consigo aceder ao site www.westwind.ch 

Podem verificar se acedem porque se conseguirem então estou com problemas de ligação, vejam isso e mandei mensagem privada ...
Obrigado e desculpem o off-topic 

PS: Já os contactei mas não souberam me dar resposta, vão-me enviar e-mail .. mas até chegar .. ui ui ui !!


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2010 às 22:53)

Deixo aqui um link para a previsão da ondulação do FNMOC, que é o centro meteorologico e oceanografico da marinha americana, pelo que é um site seguro, apesar do firefox assinalar como inseguro:

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...g=2010100512&prod=sgwvht&tau=108&set=SeaState

Como podem ver, a acção da potente baixa a NW, que se vai aproximando embora em decadencia, vai geral ondulação até perto de 10m ( altura média) no NW pelo fim de semana....
Ondulação algo extrema em todo o litoral W...mais tipica de um mês  de janeiro do que deste mês 

Volto a repetir que a baixa, embora em decadencia, vai causar chuvas fortes e instabilidade durante todo o fim de semana e até 2f-3f...embora, devido ao facto de estar a encher, não deva causar ventos fortes, ao contrario da situação deste passado fim de semana


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2010 às 23:04)

Têm estado a prever entre 50 a 70 mm para Faro nos últimos dias, para a próxima semana. A média em Faro, 61-90 é de 67 ou 68 mm, portanto com os cerca de 5 mm que já caíram ficaria a média do mês praticamente feita.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Out 2010 às 23:14)

O GFS nesta run das 18 volta a carregar um pouco mais no cavamento da depressão e aproxima-a ligeiramente de nós. Continua naturalmente a ser prevista chuva forte, já começo a acreditar que não deverá ser muito atenuada até 6a. Agora sim, se amanhã se confirmar estas previsões, penso que poderia ser emitido um aviso à população para a chegada de mau tempo, sem alarmismos.

  Mais uma vez lembro que Sexta e Sábado as *marés* são *muito grandes*, o que a juntar à *ondulação muito forte* pode criar alguns problemas em zonas costeiras, e penso que também para isso as pessoas deveriam ser avisadas!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2010 às 23:25)

Por aqui o cenário é este. Interessante sem dúvida agora vamos lá ver se dura ou intensifica


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2010 às 00:43)

Cartas sinópticas de superfície:














CopyRight@21stOperationalWeatherSquadron

Parece-me que após a passagem do sistema frontal na sexta-feira, o centro de baixas pressões tenderá a deslocar-se ligeiramente para leste e entrar em fase de enchimento, não baixando de latitude. Entretanto, em altitude estende-se uma dorsal com orientação para sueste e que irá alimentar uma segunda depressão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental e, essa sim, provocar mau tempo no leste de Espanha, mas sem afectar Portugal.
Após a passagem do sistema frontal sobre Portugal Continental, ficaremos sobre a influência de ar marítimo polar, favorável à ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos, por vezes moderados a fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, em especial nas regiões do norte e centro.
Portanto, trata-se de uma situação típica outonal, normal, de transição entre o verão e o inverno, quando o território de Portugal Continental passa a estar sobre a influência da corrente polar do hemisfério norte (que acompanha o movimento aparente diurno do Sol no seu deslocamento para sul).

*EDIT (02h00):* Reparei agora que os modelos apontam para o incremento da precipitação novamente no Domingo; trata-se de uma situação complexa em termos sinópticos, uma vez que a depressão a noroeste estará em fase de enchimento e, entretanto, começa-se a esboçar a formação de uma nova depressão nas imediações do Estreito de Gibraltar ...






Resumindo: Precipitação essencialmente na Sexta-feira/madrugada de Sábado, ligeira melhoria e depois novamente precipitação para Domingo.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2010 às 04:43)

Olha que bom. Mais animação.
Pelo menos até domingo, por aqui vai estar muita da nossa atenção .
O outono,  que mal começou, , já   derrubou  árvores,  telhados e planos.
A noroeste ,  já precipitou  mais que a média em  todo o mês de Outubro de muitos  anos.
Agora , frentes estacionárias,bloqueios continentais,acasos circunstanciais anunciam mais precipitações ,  distribuídas por todo o Continente.
Para quase todos , chuva bem-vinda, para uns poucos,  chover no molhado ,
para todos , venha de lá essa animação.
Acompanhada  do vento, da possibilidade de trovoadas e da forte ondulação.
Tudo isso?
Ainda assim , há quem alerte para estas "entradas de leão"  da  Estação.
Temem as  " saídas de  sendeiro" como tanto ocorreu com outras.

O que aí vem ,já cá canta.
Boas vivências , bons registos, bons relatos do que estiver para vir.
Quero lá saber agora do que pode ou não suceder a este  imediato e emocionante advir...


----------



## lismen (6 Out 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia não sei se acham estranho senão mas tiraram metade da chuva prevista para lisboa nesta ultima run será que volta a meter?
E que com esta velocidade ainda chego aos 0

Abraço


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2010 às 11:08)

Para terem uma ideia da imprevisibilidade da ciência meteorológica, vejam aqui as EPS members do ECMWF previstas para Domingo! 

Até Domingo é de colocar mais precipitação para ali e retirar precipitação de acolá 

*ESTAS PREVISÕES DO WEATHERONLINE PARA DOMINGO SÃO JÁ PARA ESQUECER:* 


Gerofil disse:


> *EDIT (02h00):* Reparei agora que os modelos apontam para o incremento da precipitação novamente no Domingo; trata-se de uma situação complexa em termos sinópticos, uma vez que a depressão a noroeste estará em fase de enchimento e, entretanto, começa-se a esboçar a formação de uma nova depressão nas imediações do Estreito de Gibraltar ...


----------



## Chingula (6 Out 2010 às 13:44)

Verifica-se uma ciclogénese explosiva, que fica documentada pelas cartas disponibilizadas pela NOAA:

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/A_sfc_full_ocean.jpg
Na análise de hoje às 0600 a depressão de 1007 hPa...evolui para nordeste cavando *53 hPa/40 horas *(superando o valor de 1 hPa/1h em pelo menos 24 horas - condição necessária da ciclogénese explosiva)...

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_48hrbw.gif
Previsão para dia 8 de Outubro às 00, com 954 hPa no centro da depresssão.
Com este cavamento e o bloqueio do Anticiclone Europeu...a depressão quasi estacionária, inicia um deslocamento em direcção à Península Ibérica enchendo rapidamente...de qualquer das maneiras, no dia 8, teremos a superfície frontal activa associada a este cavamento explosivo e posteriormente (a partir de Sábado) ocorrerá instabilidade associada à depressão...o temporal no mar será também um factor muito importante

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hrbw.gif
http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hrwind_wave.gif


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2010 às 15:12)

Continuando com os meus problemas de ligação 

Boa tarde ... olhando aos modelos observa-se que este tempo que virá provavelmente choverá somente na Sexta Feira á tarde com precipitação forte (dizem os modelos) atravessando o país desde Sexta á tarde até Sabado de madrugada sendo que no dia de Sábado ao contrário do que diz o IM não deverá ocorrer precipitação forte, sendo que essa que ainda possa ocorrer será no final do dia de Sábado, ou madrugada de Domingo !!
A depressão com instabilidade termina no Domingo diminuindo a instabilidade gradualmente de Norte para Sul !!
Depois .... teremos AA em cima (em principio e sem fim á vista)

NOTA: Se ocorrer o previsto, com esta precipitação prevista (se chover assim tanto como os modelos dizem) a região do sul ficará próxima da média, e a região do centro também deverá ficar mais proxima da média e o Norte tb deverá ficar na média ....

Porque digo isto ???
Porque em principio depois deveremos ter novamente o AA em cima de nós ou ao lado embora nada esteja definido .....


----------



## rozzo (6 Out 2010 às 16:52)

Esperança em amanhã.. :assobio:


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2010 às 17:00)

E para Sexta-Feira ao fim da tarde, o GFS volta à carga com uma rega descomunal para todo o litoral:


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Out 2010 às 17:10)

Agora sim, penso que está na hora de o IM lançar um aviso à população de possibilidade de precipitação forte e grande ondulação. Posso estar enganado, mas a amplitude das marés junto com a ondulação requer muita atenção e cuidado...





EDIT: O IM acabou de lançar um aviso!


----------



## Redfish (6 Out 2010 às 17:11)

A ultima run das 12 do GFS coloca mais chuva para a noite de Sexta/Sabado.

Penso que de um belo acumulado de precipitação para o Algarve já ninguem nos tira.


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2010 às 17:15)

Redfish disse:


> A ultima run das 12 do GFS coloca mais chuva para a noite de Sexta/Sabado.
> 
> Penso que de um belo acumulado de precipitação para o Algarve já ninguem nos tira.



E desta vez, segundo as previsões, o sotavento será bem contemplado. A minha aposta, pela observação dos modelos, vai para 40 a 70 mm para os próximos 7 dias. Se assim suceder, as estações algarvias ficarão perto da média do mês, ou nalguns casos, poderão mesmo atingi-la.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2010 às 17:54)

> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P, o estado do tempo no território do continente será condicionado por uma depressão bastante cavada, com um sistema frontal associado, pelo que se prevê para a próxima Sexta-Feira e madrugada de Sábado a ocorrência de precipitação que deverá ser forte em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro, situação que será acompanhada de vento forte.
> 
> Esta situação continuará a ser acompanhada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, com difusão de previsões e emissão de Avisos, sempre que tal se justifique, no cumprimento da sua missão de autoridade nacional para a meteorologia.
> 
> Sugere-se o acompanhamento da situação através da Pagina Web do Instituto.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...edia/noticias/textos/prec_forte_20101008.html


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2010 às 17:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...edia/noticias/textos/prec_forte_20101008.html



hehe...o nosso IM anda viciado...agora é tudo no norte e centro, mesmo quando os modelos metem quase tudo no litoral W e nas zonas a sul dos 39ºN


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2010 às 17:58)

E ainda devem mudar a previsão toda para o litoral e "Pedimos desculpas pelo lapso".


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2010 às 18:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> E ainda devem mudar a previsão toda para o litoral e "Pedimos desculpas pelo lapso".



Errado ... não se trata de lapso nenhum pois o IM segue as previsões do ECM, e este dá efectivamente chuva forte salvo erro, na tarde de Sexta Feira no litoral Norte e Centro extendendo-se para o interior norte e centro ao longo da tarde e noite e madrugada !!
o Ecm ao contrário do GFS e do Hirlam (os que olhei) dão o sistema mais pujante no incio da tarde e enfraquecendo assim que entra em terra.
o GFS e Hirlam é exactamente ao contrário mostra o que o ECM mostra no inicio no litoral norte (entre as 09h e 15h ou 12h ou 18h não me lembro ao certo) precipitações em 6h entre 20 e 30 mm, mas ao contrário do ECM que desentifica a sul, estes intensificam a centro e sul mesmo em cima da costa !!
Perceberam o que disse .....ou fui muito confuso 

Resumo: o ECM não mostra a intensificação do Hirlam e GFS no litoral centro e sul mantendo o que já trazia atrás 10 a 20 mm, e o ECM mostra apenas o que o GFS dá ao inicio/meio da tarde no litoral norte ...
Desculpem o mau português sou um bocado confuso a escrever


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2010 às 18:24)

Não creio que acha problema em retirar o aviso, alguém acha? Ou aliás aqui alguém deixa de ter a sua vida normal?


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2010 às 18:37)

Bem acabou de actualizar o Hirlam e não trás boas noticias!!!
*Estar Preparado*
*Precipitação moderada a forte a partir no período 13h de Sexta-Feira às 13h de Sabado*


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2010 às 19:32)

Muito boa esta run do ECM é precisamente o que espero que aconteça...os restos da ciclogenese explosiva a vir para SE e a passar junto da costa e se situar no estreito de Gibraltar...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2010 às 19:40)

miguel disse:


> Muito boa esta run do ECM é precisamente o que espero que aconteça...os restos da ciclogenese explosiva a vir para SE e a passar junto da costa e se situar no estreito de Gibraltar...



Mas run do ECM apenas sai ás 20h ... onde é que viste isso Miguel ??

Em relação ao que o Knyght disse ...o Hirlam mantem a mesma trajetoria mas reduziu ligeiramente a precipitação em especial no litoral antes de tocar terra !!
Atenção a estes sistemas que apenas intensificam-se junto a terra. Por vezes os modelos dão isso a acontecer e depois não acontece.
neste caso acho que cerca de 20 a 30 mm estão garantidos o resto já não sei ...
A possibilidade de trovoada é que acho fraca ....
Mais convectividade poderia dar muitas surpresas ..
De qualquer se chover o que os modelos dão seria espectacular e certamente uma das maiores chuvadas deste Outono/Inverno ... isto pelo menos a sul !!


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2010 às 19:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas run do ECM apenas sai ás 20h ... onde é que viste isso Miguel ??
> 
> Em relação ao que o Knyght disse ...o Hirlam mantem a mesma trajetoria mas reduziu ligeiramente a precipitação em especial no litoral antes de tocar terra !!
> Atenção a estes sistemas que apenas intensificam-se junto a terra. Por vezes os modelos dão isso a acontecer e depois não acontece.
> ...



Não sai as 20h tem inicio as 19h e termina as 20h

Aqui está o que falava:


----------



## Chingula (6 Out 2010 às 19:52)

miguel disse:


> Não sai as 20h tem inicio as 19h e termina as 20h
> 
> Aqui está o que falava:



Em relação a esta carta de prognóstico, chamo a atenção que a depressão a SW dos Açores, em aproximação, é a actual depressão tropical Seventeen(17)


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2010 às 20:02)

Como curiosidade deixo aqui o Modelo de Mesoescala Oficial do UKMetOffice disponível no weatheronline (sim o weatheronline disponibiliza cartas não é da responsabilidade dele fazer a sua modelação amigo Gerofil...), é o oficial para as próximas 48h de cada run.








_Resolution:	0.18° x 0.28°_


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2010 às 20:31)

Queria só chamar a atenção aos restos da depressão tropical cuja rota é rumo aos Açores e que pode ter uma influencia decisiva na proxima semana (final dela) no que ao tempo vamos ter ... isto porque??
Isto olhando tanto ao GFS como ao ECM cujas runs estão colocando ela rumo aos Açores e depois dependerá da rota com que seja apanhada pelos ventos a 850 hpa (espero não estar dizendo nenhuma asneira) e nas ultimas duas runs do ECM e do GFS estão colocando ela saindo dos Açores e rumando á Madeira e alimentando-se e rumando ao continente com energia renovada ...
Isto faria com o o AA e da Escandinavia se fundisse criando uma rota de Sudoeste/Nordeste por onde entrariam as depressões que rodopiavam o AA e Escandinavo ganhando energia proveniente de um fluxo tropical e chegando com força aqui ao Continente. Claro que isto depende de duas coisas:
1) A capacidade de resistencia desta depressão
2) O AA não se tornar demasiado forte;


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2010 às 21:17)

O ECM coloca mais precipitação do que o GFS para Olhão, segundo no site da FORECA que segue o ECM coloca 72 mm (cálculos feitos a olho) na run das 12 enquanto o GFS coloca 60 mm. É certo que o ECM não coloca a precipitação tão intensa que o GFS mas enquanto o GFS só coloca 6ªfeira à noite e sábado, o ECM coloca precipitação entre 6ª feira e 2ªfeira. Muito interessante.


----------



## David sf (6 Out 2010 às 21:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM coloca mais precipitação do que o GFS para Olhão, segundo no site da FORECA que segue o ECM coloca 72 mm (cálculos feitos a olho) na run das 12 enquanto o GFS coloca 60 mm. É certo que o ECM não coloca a precipitação tão intensa que o GFS mas enquanto o GFS só coloca 6ªfeira à noite e sábado, o ECM coloca precipitação entre 6ª feira e 2ªfeira. Muito interessante.



Aqui vê-se melhor a quantidade de precipitação do ECMWF:

http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ml?cityID=351X5663&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=351X5663


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2010 às 22:14)

David sf disse:


> Aqui vê-se melhor a quantidade de precipitação do ECMWF:
> 
> http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ml?cityID=351X5663&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=351X5663



Obrigado David assim é mais fácil. Isto ser de Olhão tenho mesmo bom olho o total dá 72.7mm, referi a olho 72 mm.


----------



## Geiras (6 Out 2010 às 23:00)

David sf disse:


> Aqui vê-se melhor a quantidade de precipitação do ECMWF:
> 
> http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ml?cityID=351X5663&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=351X5663



Aí  prevê-se trovoadas...mas eu ca nao estou com muitas esperanças... deve vir tanto com a do Fim de semana passado...


----------



## lismen (6 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Boa noite nesta run das 18 o GFS parece estar a prever que o grosso da precipitação seja mesmo no litoral norte e centro mas com um agravamento no norte.Isto será fiável ou terá que se esperar por amanhã e que eu já vi tantas modificações até hoje já não sei 






Abraço


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 00:21)

Boas pessoal
Alguém me sabe dizer se a nebulosidade que se aproxima vinda do oceano trará alguma chuva para esta madrugada?

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 00:25)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas pessoal
> Alguém me sabe dizer se a nebulosidade que se aproxima vinda do oceano trará alguma chuva para esta madrugada?
> 
> Obrigado



Só se uns chuviscos


----------



## Nuno_1010 (7 Out 2010 às 02:03)

Data:	2010-10-07	Porto:	Peniche
 Hora Legal de Verão (UTC +1) 	Altura(m)
 Qua, 2010-10-06 20:31	 	 0.36	 Baixa-mar
 Qui, 2010-10-07 02:41	
19:44
 3.56	 Preia-mar
 Qui, 2010-10-07 08:45	                 0.39	 Baixa-mar
 Qui, 2010-10-07 15:01	                 3.77	 Preia-mar
 Qui, 2010-10-07 21:13	                 0.27	 Baixa-mar
 Sex, 2010-10-08 03:23	 	 3.67	 Preia-mar
 Sex, 2010-10-08 09:28	 	 0.29	 Baixa-mar
 Sex, 2010-10-08 15:44	 	 3.79	 Preia-mar
 Sex, 2010-10-08 21:54	 	 0.27	 Baixa-mar
 Sab, 2010-10-09 04:05	 	 3.69	 Preia-mar
 Sab, 2010-10-09 10:11	 	 0.29	 Baixa-mar
 Sab, 2010-10-09 16:28	 	 3.70	 Preia-mar
 Sab, 2010-10-09 22:35	 	 0.39	 Baixa-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-10 04:47	 	 3.61	 Preia-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-10 10:55	 	 0.41	 Baixa-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-10 17:12	 	 3.50	 Preia-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-10 23:16	 	 0.59	 Baixa-mar
 Seg, 2010-10-11 05:30	 	 3.46	 Preia-mar
Data no Servidor de Dados: 2010-10-07 01:59 +0100

http://www.hidrografico.pt


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2010 às 02:13)

lismen disse:


> Boa noite nesta run das 18 o GFS parece estar a prever que o grosso da precipitação seja mesmo no litoral norte e centro mas com um agravamento no norte.Isto será fiável ou terá que se esperar por amanhã e que eu já vi tantas modificações até hoje já não sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E também no sotavento algarvio.

PS: não me apetece estar a pôr a imagem, mas à medida que a frente avançar haverá uma intensificação da precipitação no sotavento algarvio, com mais de 30 mm junto da foz do Guadiana, isto segundo a run das 18h do GFS.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2010 às 03:57)

Quase sempre, tudo vai parar à vizinha Espanha.
Desta vez,  é a Nossa vez,.
Claro que ninguém quer  prejuízos  colectivos, muito menos desgraças pessoais.
A prevenção   tratará de alertar os incautos. Assim esperamos.
Posto isto, venham de lá essas  precipitações que a gente ainda não sabe lá muito bem onde possam ocorrer , com  intensidade inusitada.
Já foram  anunciadas para o Minho e Douro Litoral,
para todo o litoral oeste,
também para sotavento Algarvio e ninguém parece estar a salvo .
A esta distância ,o que importa ressalvar é  que estamos todos de prevenção...
Todos no mesmo barco de incertezas, apenas 
com a certeza que desta vez , é cá prá gente que a excepção confirma a regra...


----------



## Knyght (7 Out 2010 às 05:40)

*Está cada vez mais a agravar!!!*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Out 2010 às 09:18)

Isto vai ser bonito vai... V.R.S.A. vai ficar tipo Veneza...







Isto é uma situação com deveras severidade...

Mas estou ansioso


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 10:00)

Bela imagem de satélite, onde é bem visível a depressão em forte cavamento e a frente muito activa que nos vai afectar:






Desta vez nem o Algarve vai escapar 

o Im prevê Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada para amanhã e sábado.

Segundo a fax chart a depressão chega mesmo aos 949 hpa no seu centro, muito forte sem dúvida...um verdadeiro " monstro" gerador de ventos e mares alterosos...






felizmente para nós está bastante afastada, contudo a frente que traz poderá ser  bastante activa com chuvas e ventos fortes  e naturalmente a ondulação também aumentará  ainda por cima em altura de marés bastante altas....

a seguir com atenção...


----------



## lismen (7 Out 2010 às 10:09)

Bom dia o IM já pôs alguns alertas para o dia de amanha mas parece estar pro norte, Lisboa por exemplo ta amarelo só de vento e o alentejo e algarve a verde com estes alertas ninguém diz que vai chover tanto só mesmo olhando para a previsão descritiva... Será que ainda vao actualizar estes alertas ou vao por só quando ela cair na altura

Boa quinta feira


----------



## Redfish (7 Out 2010 às 10:59)

Penso que á semelhança de emissão de avisos anteriores, vão ser colocados  6 a 12 horas antes, o que por norma se revelam algo tardios para a tomada de medidas necessarias por parte das populações.


_Preferem jogar pelo seguro_


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 11:00)

Sim, os alertas do Im já foram lançados! Atenção em especial para o pessoal do Norte e parte do Centro em especial do Litoral para a eventualidade de chuvas fortes e ventos também fortes nas próximas horas, 

Contudo penso que nas próximas horas estes alertas serão actualizados estendendo-se também  mais para sul...






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## lismen (7 Out 2010 às 11:07)

Sim isso também estou de acordo de estenderem o alerta mais para sul mas não acham algo tardio e que estão as sarjetas todas entupidas vão acontecer cheias rápidas como de costume

Abraço


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 11:47)

os alertas estão correctissimos pois vai chover bem mais a norte e centro que no sul, pois aqui a precipitação será já Sexta á noite ...
No Norte e Centro começa logo na Sexta de manhã até Sábado de manhã em que mesmo antes do sistema frontal vai exsitir precipitação forte causado pela depressão..
Aqui a sul apenas seremos afectados pelo sistema frontal  que deverá render no máximo uns 30 mm !!

EDIT: Isto é que foi um belo corte aqui para o sul, neste momento o GFS junta-se ao ECM e a precipitação verdadeiramente forte será no litoral Norte e Centro ...
para o sul foi fortemente reduzido agora na ordem dos 15 a 20 mm !!

Se calhar é melhor pensar em ir regar as flores e as  árvores .... se só chove amanhã (acho eu)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Out 2010 às 11:53)

Aurélio disse:


> os alertas estão correctissimos pois vai chover bem mais a norte e centro que no sul, pois aqui a precipitação será já Sexta á noite ...
> No Norte e Centro começa logo na Sexta de manhã até Sábado de manhã em que mesmo antes do sistema frontal vai exsitir precipitação forte causado pela depressão..
> Aqui a sul apenas seremos afectados pelo sistema frontal  que deverá render no máximo uns 30 mm !!



Depende como eles caiam... é de se prever que caiam com intensidade e a precipitação forte vai de norte a sul, mas avançando progressivamente de norte para sul...

30mm ou mais se houver situações convectivas...

A festa é de modo geral...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2010 às 12:08)

Aurélio disse:


> os alertas estão correctissimos pois vai chover bem mais a norte e centro que no sul, pois aqui a precipitação será já Sexta á noite ...
> No Norte e Centro começa logo na Sexta de manhã até Sábado de manhã em que mesmo antes do sistema frontal vai exsitir precipitação forte causado pela depressão..
> Aqui a sul apenas seremos afectados pelo sistema frontal  que deverá render no máximo uns 30 mm !!
> 
> ...



Será que é mesmo assim, olha este site que segue o ECM http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ther/city/351X5663/olhao.html?cityID=351X5663


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2010 às 12:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que é mesmo assim, olha este site que segue o ECM http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ther/city/351X5663/olhao.html?cityID=351X5663



Esse site está a dar 100mm entre final de Sexta e Domingo, para Silves e Lagoa.
http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ml?cityID=351X1155&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=351X1155

Parece-me um bocado (muito!!) exagerado.

De qualquer das formas, parece que da chuva já não nos livramos. Julgo que os 30mm já aqui falados serão um valor mais dentro do normal e mais provável de acontecer, de acordo com os dados disponíveis.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Out 2010 às 12:44)

Bom aqui para o sul se render os 30mm já não é nada mau pelo menos a comparar com o ano passado!
Em relação à frente e a julgar pelas imagens de satélite parece mesmo que a força da frente será mesmo no litoral norte e centro. Sei que há muitos factores a ter em conta mas estas depressões tão a norte nunca ou quase nunca enganam em relação aos seus efeitos aqui na região sul e não são 30 ou 40 mm numa noite que vão impressionar. Impressionante seria se produzisse mais de 60mm em cima de terra seca como agora, sim porque tanta água em tão pouco tempo viria toda pra baixo. É como atirar água a uma parede!
Em relação aos alertas acho que para já estão plenamente justificados já que é o norte que está primeiro em linha de fogo, pelo menos até às seguintes 12horas, o resto logo se verá!


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 12:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Esse site está a dar 100mm entre final de Sexta e Domingo, para Silves e Lagoa.
> http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ml?cityID=351X1155&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=351X1155
> 
> Parece-me um bocado (muito!!) exagerado.
> ...



Exagerado é favor é que nem lá perto .... e acho muito curioso num periodo de 6 horas darem 55 mm e o ECM (já consultei o do IM) dá somente entre 10 a 20 mm!!

Será mesmo que segue .... pois com a mesma modelagem não é de certeza !!
A não ser que olhão para eles tenha-se tornando uma ilha a noroeste de Sagres 
Fazendo um apanhado hibrido eu apostaria na precipitação mais forte entre o litoral entre o Cabo mondego e Sines!!


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 12:59)

Espectacular a imagem de satélite:







Grande bicho este!

A partir da tarde começo da noite o tempo deverá começar a agravar aqui pelo Norte! Aumento do vento ( que já se faz sentir ) e da precipitação que depois se estenderá gradualmente às outras regiões...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 13:46)

Snifa disse:


> Espectacular a imagem de satélite:



Sem dúvida


----------



## trovoadas (7 Out 2010 às 13:51)

São os "furacões" do Atlântico Norte!!!


----------



## Redfish (7 Out 2010 às 14:39)

O centro da depressão deverá atingir nas proximas horas pressão atmosferica com valores inferiores a 950 hPa.

Ainda bem que está bastante afastado do nosso territorio.


Para já os ultimos modelos retiraram alguma precipitação maxima acumulada prevista para o Algarve mas ainda assim com quantidades consideraveis de precipitação.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 15:16)

Pessoal, o mapa(os desenhos da nuvem do sol xD) do IM para amanha prevê chuva forte e vento com rajadas fortes para quase todo o país, incluindo o Distrito de Setúbal (que era o que eu queria) a ver vamos se nao alteram...


----------



## ruijacome (7 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Olá,

A Autoridade Nacional Protecção Civil já emitiu Alerta Amarelo (para o distrito de Lisboa),
no periodo compreendido entre as 00h de dia 08 e as 20h00 de dia 09.


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Out 2010 às 16:17)

Rui, 

Não é para o Distrito de Lisboa, é a nível Nacional!

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa_de_alertas.pdf


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2010 às 16:18)

Neste momento já se passeia com uma pressão em torno dos 950hpa penso que vai ter uma pressão inferior até ao que mostra alguns modelos

Aqui está o bicho:


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 16:43)

Entramos num periodo critico...se a baixa continuar a cavar ( algo que é expectavel nas prox 6-9h) isso vai ter efeitos na frente....porporcionais..

Acerca do Otto...outro grande problema...em principio chegará aos açores, dom-2f, com mais de 50% de hipoteses de ser uma TS ou uma categoria superior a essa.... ( por agora é mais provavel ser uma TS ( 50%), mas tambem há 13% de chances de ser um cat1).
Se assim for os Açores serão afectados por ventos fortes a muito fortes e periodos de chuva forte, para alem de ondulação significativa, nada que já não tenha acontecido fruto de outros sistemas..tropicais ou extratropicais, mas mesmo assim uma situação potencialmente perigosa. 
Acontece que ainda não se sabe muito bem como será a fase extratropical do Otto..há hipoteses de se transformar numa forte baixa algures proximo  aos Açores..ou então de sucumbir ao shear ( gerado por um cavado que ntretanto se aproxima) sendo absorvido "serenamente" por um sistema frontal.
Este sistema vai influenciar, e muito, o que será a primeira metade da proxima semana...por isso devemos restringir-mo-nos a analises inferiores a 96-120h, já que após isso a inceteza, derivada da entrada "na conta" do Otto, será muita


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2010 às 16:52)

O GFS12z voltou a carregar na precipitação prevista para a madrugada de Sabado.

Aqui fica a comparação entre a run12z e a run6z:


----------



## sielwolf (7 Out 2010 às 17:31)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 108h


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 17:31)

squidward disse:


> O GFS12z voltou a carregar na precipitação prevista para a madrugada de Sabado.
> 
> Aqui fica a comparação entre a run12z e a run6z:



Sim
Aquilo que vemos a oeste é como que uma frente primaria.....urante a proxima noite o cavamento profundo da depressão vai arrastar consigo um nucleo de ar frio nos 500hpa ( -20º a -30º) que vai acelarar para ESE empurrando todo o ar quente á sua frente e de uma só vez e criando fortissimos processos de frontogenese com imenso forçamento vertical...este acontecimento vai gerar um nucleo central da frente que vai cruzar o território entre as 12z de amanhã e as 00z de sabado, aliando a chuva forte  ao vento ( embora este ultimo seja mais fraco que no passado fim de semana).
Outro factor preocupante e que ajuda ao desenvolvimento da frente é a crista que está no mediterraneo...que bloqueia a frente, diminuindo a sua velocidade e dando um extra-time para que se desenvolva com toda a pujança....para alem de que vai tornar uma frente já de si perigosa numa frente perigosa e lenta, que trará condições adversas por muito tempo.

Para já, entre as 18/22z de hoje e as 12z de amanhã vamos ser afectados pelo sector quente e muito instavel da frente, só depois virá o "hardcore" propriamente dito.

No sabado espera-se a progressão do cold core em altura, que gerará novas linhas de instabilidade, que afectarão mais as zonas do centro/sul, pois nestas zonas aindapredomina o fluxo de SW com advecção de ar relativamente quente...é devido a esta nova entrada de ar morno que o GFS prevê uma ( fraca )ciclogenese secundaria, a W de lisboa, durante a tarde de sabado, que volta a causar precipitação intensa no dia de Domingo, e outra vez a sul, com bons CAPE/LI devido ao frio em altura+amenidade á superficie.

Só na 2f é que a baixa secundaria associada ao vortice em altura, tudo um sistema ainda remanescente da baixa primaria, que esta agora a N dos Açores, se afastará, impelindo ar mais fresco e estavel de NW. 

Uma situação muito prolongada de chuvas fortes e em todo o pais....vão ocorrer problemas


----------



## joao henriques (7 Out 2010 às 17:34)

squidward disse:


> O GFS12z voltou a carregar na precipitação prevista para a madrugada de Sabado.
> 
> Aqui fica a comparação entre a run12z e a run6z:



sinceramente acho que estao a exagerar um pouco!amanha vai ser apenas um dia de alguma chuva e vento mais no litoral e aí sim uma ondulação muito forte nada mais !


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 17:46)

joao henriques disse:


> sinceramente acho que estao a exagerar um pouco!amanha vai ser apenas um dia de alguma chuva e vento mais no litoral e aí sim uma ondulação muito forte nada mais !



Caro João, poderá causar problemas em alguns locais, como qualquer evento mais severo. Há que olhar com especial atenção. Certezas, certezas? Amanha e Sábado se verá.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 17:57)

Já foi baptizada chama-se Paula..

*Posible bombogénesis en el Atlántico a partir de mañana, PAULA*

Este nombre es el siguiente en la lista que está usando, para este 2010, el Departamento de Meteorología de la Universidad de Berlín, para nombrar a los sistemas de bajas presiones. *Y PAULA será una borrasca que, probablemente, a tenor de las previsiones que desde ayer lanzan los principales modelos de predicción, pasará a los anales de la meteorología por haber sufrido una de las ciclogénesis explosivas más intensas en el Atlántico en los últimos años, sobre todo por la fechas en que estamos (sigue).*


FONTE: http://www.cazatormentas.net/index....en-el-atlantico-a-partir-de-manana-paula.html


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 18:07)

É engraçado porque cada vez carrega mais pro Litoral Norte e Centro e menos para aqui ...
Em contrapartida vai existir um fenómeno qualquer de Domingo/Segunda que trará se mantiver-se assim precipitação muito forte na Andaluzia e digamos interessante quem sabe também para aqui !!

os modelos estão muito voláteis !!


----------



## Revenge (7 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Não vos parece metade da cara de um Diabo as nuvens?








Com o photoshop, e pouco tempo, vejam lol


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Revenge disse:


> Não vos parece metade da cara de um Diabo as nuvens?



sim senhora, pois parece


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 18:12)

Revenge disse:


> Não vos parece metade da cara de um Diabo as nuvens?


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 18:13)

Muito bem visto Revenge, parece mesmo...

Ohhh.. meu Deus será que o Diabo está a chegar ? Será isto um sinal ?....

Será o Sócrates e o Teixeira dos Santos  que vem ali disfarçados de depressão?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 18:16)

Revenge disse:


> Não vos parece metade da cara de um Diabo as nuvens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não consigo ver isso?


----------



## joao henriques (7 Out 2010 às 18:18)

Snifa disse:


> Muito bem visto Revenge, parece mesmo...
> 
> Ohhh.. meu Deus será que o Diabo está a chegar ? Será isto um sinal ?....



este diabo nem vai dar pa lavar o meu carro!atenção com os exageros amigos!


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 18:19)

Parece o inferno só que invés de fogo traz chuva...


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 18:22)

Revenge disse:


> Não vos parece metade da cara de um Diabo as nuvens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh eh! Muito louco 

Pessoal como está neste momento a desenvolver-se esta depressão, continua a pressão a cair abaixo dos 950?
O céu aqui não está totalmente encoberto mas a zona que o está, está carregada. Pressão actualmente nos 1007, 20.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Out 2010 às 18:22)

Tenho uma dúvida.

Esta frente largará mais precipitação nas vertentes a norte ou sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 18:23)

joao henriques disse:


> este diabo nem vai dar pa lavar o meu carro!atenção com os exageros amigos!



Nem vai dar para lavar o teu carro, vai dar e muito mais que isso, não sejas tão péssimista.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 18:26)

joao henriques disse:


> este diabo nem vai dar pa lavar o meu carro!atenção com os exageros amigos!



Também não exagere amigo...não vê que eu estou na brincadeira?

Concordo com o Chasing Thunder vai dar para muito mais que uma lavagem de carro...eu só espero que não hajas estragos...

Peço desculpa pelo OFF -Tópic


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 18:28)

Snifa disse:


> Também não exagere amigo...não vê que eu estou na brincadeira?
> 
> Concordo com o Chasing Thunder vai dar para muito mais que uma lavagem de carro...eu só espero que não hajas estragos...
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo OFF -Tópic



Também espero que não haja estragos, pode chover bem mas a ponto de não fazer estragos.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 18:31)

Finalmente, o IM actualizou a previsão (descritiva) mas desvalorizando por completo a possibilidade de trovoadas para amanha, adiando-as para o fim de semana!


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2010 às 18:40)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Finalmente, o IM actualizou a previsão (descritiva) mas desvalorizando por completo a possibilidade de trovoadas para amanha, adiando-as para o fim de semana!



Sim e também me parece tal bastante lógico, aliás como o stormy disse há uns posts atrás. O pós frontal terá mais possibilidades de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoadas. Agora a passagem da frente esta sexta feira poderá ser, de facto, complicada. Sem dúvida que amanhã haverá bastante precipitação e continuamente, o que poderá levar a pequenas inundações, esperemos que sem consequências de maior.
Os avisos e alertas estão divulgados, cabe agora aos cidadãos (e entidades locais) precaverem-se convenientemente. E cabe a nós ir acompanhando por aqui, com calma e seriedade.


----------



## Jocru (7 Out 2010 às 18:52)

Estas cartas da run das 12 do COAMPS ilustram bem a quantidade de chuva:


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2010 às 19:18)

A frente tem todo o ar de ser muito activa, vamos ver se não causa problemas, especialmente porque penso que coincidirá com a hora de ponta, e as frentes assim agressivas que vi à hora de ponta em Lisboa acabam sempre em caos..


Entretanto esta espécie de "bloqueio" que vai parando a frente estacionária fraquita sobre nós há 2 dias, parece que vai "ensandwichando" humidade mesmo à frente da península, e amanhã à chegada a frente potente estará ali "resmas" de água pronta a precipitar.

Claro que sendo um mapa de água precipitável, como o nome diz, será água que cai caso haja forçamento e precipitação, caso não haja mantém-se "tranquila" na atmosfera.
A questão é que há forçamente e não é pouco.. Portanto..


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2010 às 19:25)

> A level 1 covers parts of W-Spain and Portugal mainly for excessive rainfall. Also, a few tornadoes and strong to severe wind gusts are forecast along the coast of Portugal.
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> 
> ...


----------



## joao henriques (7 Out 2010 às 19:26)

rozzo disse:


> A frente tem todo o ar de ser muito activa, vamos ver se não causa problemas, especialmente porque penso que coincidirá com a hora de ponta, e as frentes assim agressivas que vi à hora de ponta em Lisboa acabam sempre em caos..
> 
> 
> Entretanto esta espécie de "bloqueio" que vai parando a frente estacionária fraquita sobre nós há 2 dias, parece que vai "ensandwichando" humidade mesmo à frente da península, e amanhã à chegada a frente potente estará ali "resmas" de água pronta a precipitar.
> ...



este evento sera mais severo que o outro?


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2010 às 19:31)

Desculpem voltar a insistir mas gostava d saber aonde é q os meteogramas vao buscar a info, é q o d Coimbra (onde estarei estes dias), ñ prevê nada d extraordinario na madrugada d sabado


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2010 às 19:37)

Zapiao disse:


> Desculpem voltar a insistir mas gostava d saber aonde é q os meteogramas vao buscar a info, é q o d Coimbra (onde estarei estes dias), ñ prevê nada d extraordinario na madrugada d sabado




Uns 40mm na tarde e noite de amanhã (6ªfeira).





http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=COIMBRA
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=COIMBRA


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Vince disse:


> Uns 40mm na tarde e noite de amanhã (6ªfeira).


Obrigado, é q pelas "barras" azuis ñ parece ser tao severo d noite


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2010 às 19:52)

joao henriques disse:


> este evento sera mais severo que o outro?



Não sei se estás a falar do último dos 140mm ou mais no Minho?

Será bastante diferente penso eu, mais convecção e menos chuva estratiforme, precipitação mais concentrada na frente de forma mais violenta, enquanto no outro foi mais moderada muito tempo a acumular.

De qualquer forma, a frente ao abrandar junto a nós dará muita chuva já a partir desta noite, por isso terá também bons acumulados, e talvez mais "democráticos", embora não deva à partida chegar aos valores que chegou a outra no Minho.

Também por ser mais brusca poderá localmente provocar mais inundações rápidas, especialmente em cidades à hora de ponta, esperemos que não claro!

A outra estava em cavamento à nossa frente, o que fez aquele vendaval, esta pelo contrário está a perder força, ainda assim poderá dar bastante vento especialmente na parte da frente.

E outra grande diferença é o pós-frontal, quase inexistente na outra, e nesta terá muito, boas chances de trovoadas durante 2 dias depois da frente.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2010 às 20:00)

Esta depressão situada a noroeste da Península Ibérica foi baptiza de *PAULA* pelo Instituto de Meteorologia de Berlim.

*12z*




http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2010 às 20:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta depressão situada a noroeste da Península Ibérica foi baptiza de *PAULA* pelo Instituto de Meteorologia de Berlim.



 curioso, a minha cara-metade tamb tem esse nome e d vez em quando tem desses dias


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 20:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta depressão situada a noroeste da Península Ibérica foi baptiza de *PAULA* pelo Instituto de Meteorologia de Berlim.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-outubro-2010-a-4950-14.html#post232738 Já foi postado antes.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2010 às 20:06)

Aonde???? Esse link ñ revela nada


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 20:07)

Na página anterior, primeiro post, o link da fonte está lá também:

http://www.cazatormentas.net/index....en-el-atlantico-a-partir-de-manana-paula.html


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2010 às 20:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Na página anterior, primeiro post, o link da fonte está lá também:
> 
> http://www.cazatormentas.net/index....en-el-atlantico-a-partir-de-manana-paula.html



Esta depressao vai ficar nos anais da metereologia pela rapida descida da pressao


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2010 às 20:45)

AEMET prevê 50 mm para a província de Huelva, em apenas 12 horas. Pelo Hirlam, o sotavento levará mais rega que a zona de Huelva, portanto...


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2010 às 21:29)

Gostava d saber pq razao a SIC só no final do telejornal falou do alerta do IM. Nao teria mais importancia se fosse noticia d abertura, q é quando há mais espectadores atentos?


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 21:30)

Zapiao disse:


> Gostava d saber pq razao a SIC só no final do telejornal falou do alerta do IM. Nao teria mais importancia se fosse noticia d abertura, q é quando há mais espectadores atentos?



Dá mais ênfase às noticias amanha das cheias e estragos que houveram durante a noite, estas sim, que já podem servir de abertura de jornal....


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Zapiao disse:


> Gostava d saber pq razao a SIC só no final do telejornal falou do alerta do IM. Nao teria mais importancia se fosse noticia d abertura, q é quando há mais espectadores atentos?



Sem dúvida. Mas que quantidade de espectadores atentos querem saber disso? É o que temos.

Hoje ouvia um comentário na rua "Agora a TV é só alertas de mau tempo que chatice. Uma chuvinha porque acabou o verão e não falam de outra coisa". Como vês a população está "devidamente" informada  Cambada de anormais


----------



## Pirata (7 Out 2010 às 21:53)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Outubro 2010*

Este modelo do Met office britanico esta interessante, vejam ate as t+84.

  Se este modelo se verificar parece que esta depressao vai continuar para leste e vao-se desenvolver mais 3, todas a volta da peninsula iberica. Sera que se vao juntar mesmo por cima de portugal e espanha? 

  Se se verificar deve ser um evento interessante de se seguir. Link por baixo.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html


----------



## Pirata (7 Out 2010 às 22:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Sem dúvida. Mas que quantidade de espectadores atentos querem saber disso? É o que temos.
> 
> Hoje ouvia um comentário na rua "Agora a TV é só alertas de mau tempo que chatice. Uma chuvinha porque acabou o verão e não falam de outra coisa". Como vês a população está "devidamente" informada  Cambada de anormais



E o que os jornalistas nos habituaram... Lembram-se dos _MINI_ tornados, e assim que que a populacao se habitua a minimizar a metereologia e depois quando lhes cai em cima forte e feio e que choram as perdas materiais e por vezes pessoais. E  uma tristeza!!!


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2010 às 22:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Sem dúvida. Mas que quantidade de espectadores atentos querem saber disso? É o que temos.
> 
> Hoje ouvia um comentário na rua "Agora a TV é só alertas de mau tempo que chatice. Uma chuvinha porque acabou o verão e não falam de outra coisa". Como vês a população está "devidamente" informada  Cambada de anormais



Gente tolinha. Depois não tomam as devidas precauções e acontecem as desgraças.

Para quem está a pensar viajar na auto-estrada, e pode adiar a viagem, é uma informação assaz importante. A população também pode retirar alguns bens que tem na rua, para recolher na garagem, verificar os abrigos dos animais e limpar os sistemas de escoamento do quintal.

Uma vez estava numa moradia ali perto da Av. dos Combatentes, cá no Porto, nesse dia havia alerta vermelho de chuva, foi em 2006, o escoamento do jardim e do quintal estava entupido por falta de limpeza. Resultado: formou-se uma piscina, a água entrou pela casa e pela garagem e o resto já imaginam...


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2010 às 22:04)

Pirata disse:


> E o que os jornalistas nos habituaram... Lembram-se dos _MINI_ tornados, e assim que que a populacao se habitua a minimizar a metereologia e depois quando lhes cai em cima forte e feio e que choram as perdas materiais e por vezes pessoais. E  uma tristeza!!!



Acho pior quando dizem condições *climatéricas*. Esta é de bradar aos céus.


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 22:05)

Pirata disse:


> E o que os jornalistas nos habituaram... Lembram-se dos _MINI_ tornados, e assim que que a populacao se habitua a minimizar a metereologia e depois quando lhes cai em cima forte e feio e que choram as perdas materiais e por vezes pessoais. E  uma tristeza!!!



Sim...para 99% da população portuguesa nós simplesmente não temos eventos de tempo severo...e mesmo um tornado/tromba de agua, uma forte trovoada ou uma ciclogenese explosiva são sempre fenomenos muito substimados..


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 22:12)

As pessoas querem é saber quem é que ficou com quem na novela, as ultimas fofocas no dia e se está bom para a praia ...
Chove um dia ... dizem logo que está sempre a chover !!
Os telejornais querem é vender noticias, ou seja, dão o que as pessoas querem ouvir e não o que não querem ouvir ....


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 22:18)

Olha o off-topic fresquinho pessoal............


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2010 às 22:50)

frederico disse:


> AEMET prevê 50 mm para a província de Huelva, em apenas 12 horas. Pelo Hirlam, o sotavento levará mais rega que a zona de Huelva, portanto...



A previsão do ECM vai de encontro à previsão do Hirlam, por isso, durante a noite/madrugada de amanhã, o Algarve pode ter precipitações elevadas e inundações em Albufeira, Faro, Olhão e Monte Gordo. O ECM coloca 45 mm entre as 00 horas e as 12 horas de sábado.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 22:52)

Pessoal...espreitem o IM 
Portugal praticamente inteiro em alerta laranja sob o aviso de chuva e vento!


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 23:10)

*Para conversas do tipo CHAT, utilizem o Chat do fórum, aqui:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/misc.php?do=cchatbox


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Out 2010 às 00:04)

o mau tempo que se aproxima está a ser noticia de abertura na SIC Notícias!


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2010 às 00:09)

rozzo disse:


> Nem tinha dado conta disso!
> É bastante impressionante esse tipo de valores já no início de Outubro nos Açores!
> Mostra bem o enormíssimo contraste de massas de ar que gerou tamanha ciclogénese explosiva!



Sim...e é essa massa de ar frio, que em altitude ainda tem maior expressão, que vai criar a frente de amanhã, ao chocar e "ensandwichar" todo o ar quente que se encontra aqui no WCB ( WCB que tambem é de natureza instavel só por si)
Pode-se dizer que  frente de amanhã passou nos Açores há umas horas e que em breve começará o verdadeiro processo de frontogenese associado a essa intrusão fria..

No sab-dom o ar frio em altura já estará a envolver todo o nucleo, enquanto a baixa cruza a PI gerando instabilidade moderada a forte, especialmente no litoral e a sul, onde ainda haverão restos da pluma tropical


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2010 às 00:19)

Gerofil disse:


> 23h15:



Gerofil cuidado, suponho que isso seja o produto gerado automaticamente, que tem alguns erros, pois algoritmos para identificar nuvens são muito complicados.. Não estará aqui nenhum MCS em cima, penso eu? Ou é mesmo o produto "manual"?


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 08:22)

Actualização do GFS 00z




*Precipitação Manhã/Tarde/Noite*








*Vento*









*ECMWF do IM*


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Out 2010 às 08:59)

Olhando mais para a frente, a longo prazo, o então sistema tropical otto (ou o que resta dele) a passar pelos Açores e sofrer uma reactivação antes de chegar a  portugal continental!

Para já deixo só a carta de precipitação! Mas como o stormy disse e muito bem! Não vale a pena falar depois das 120h 140h , fica só o registo!


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2010 às 09:07)

Fantkboy disse:


> Olhando mais para a frente, a longo prazo, o então sistema tropical otto (ou o que resta dele) a passar pelos Açores e sofrer uma reactivação antes de chegar a  portugal continental!
> 
> Para já deixo só a carta de precipitação! Mas como o stormy disse e muito bem! Não vale a pena falar depois das 120h 140h , fica só o registo!



*SE* o Otto conseguir sobreviver ao shear, até aos Açores, *SE *conseguir escapar ao cavado a NW dos Açores, só então se poderá considerar a chegada dele ao continente ( já muito debilitado quer chegue extratropical ou ainda hibrido/T...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 09:08)

Há um tópico dedicado só para o OTTO, para já não vale a pena falar dele aqui, enquanto não chegar aos Açores. Estamos a meio de um evento importante, bem real, o OTTO no continente para já é apenas uma possibilidade remota.

 Tempestade Tropical OTTO (Atlântico 2010 #AL17)


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 09:16)

O WRF da Meteogalicia, das 6z de hoje às 6z de amanhã

(precipitação horária)




http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/modelos/modelosIndex.action


O ALADIN do IM

(precipitação 3 horas)




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp#


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2010 às 09:45)

Bom basicamente pelos modelos a precipitação no algarve já teve melhores dias...corrijam-me se estiver errado! E palmadinhas nas costas com 20mm não valem...


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 09:50)

Impressionante esta imagem do vapor de água, não se vê todos os anos deste lado do Atlantico


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 10:02)

Bonita imagem.


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2010 às 11:05)

Mais , uma belíssima imagem desta depressão


----------



## Climat (8 Out 2010 às 11:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que é mesmo assim, olha este site que segue o ECM http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...ther/city/351X5663/olhao.html?cityID=351X5663



Esse site segue o ECM. É um excelente site para quem quer seguir o ECM. Neste momento, 25 mm entre as 00 horas e as 12 horas de´amanhã. Na minha opinião esta depressão poderá surpreender no Algarve se houver células com trovoadas pode cair muito mais água do que aquela que os modelos dão, só a run das 12 vai ver o que o Algarve pode esperar ou não. Esses 25 mm podem causar inundações no Sotavento Algarvio.

Já agora ao Aurélio e ao ecobcg ontem o ECM colocava esses 55 mm que o algarvio1980 referiu. Neste momento, o ECM tem 6 ensembles a darem mais de 60 mm em Lisboa a partir da tarde, 4 ensembles a darem 30 mm, 3 ensembles 80 mm e 2 ensembles darem cerca de 100 mm, os restantes ensembles dão o que apresenta a carta do ECM que está no IM.
No Algarve, 4 ensembles com 25 mm, 7 ensembles com 50 mm, 2 ensembles com 70 mm, 1 ensemble com 80 mm, 2 ensemble com 100 mm, os restantes dão o que apresenta a carta do ECM que está no IM. Aquilo que o IM publica é a média dos ensembles todos do ECM.


----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2010 às 11:12)

Os catalães no seu modelo de Mesoescala também prevêem um bonito festival de chuva para hoje ao final da tarde...  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Quem como eu tiver que andar na estrada.... não sei, não!


----------



## Knyght (8 Out 2010 às 11:34)

*A esta altura do campeonato já não falha muito por isso o aviso generalizado do IM em Laranja, aquele que nós aqui vinhamos a delinear a muito!!!*

*Período 19h-01h Chuva provavelmente Forte de Norte a Sul* (predominando o norte devido a sua mais baixa pressão por menos distancia ao núcleo depressionário.)




*Estar preparado - Estar vigilante e assegurar o acesso a informação meterologica tomar precauções onde seja possível.*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## fog (8 Out 2010 às 12:46)

"A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil alterou hoje de amarelo para laranja o alerta de mau tempo para Portugal continental, devido às previsões de agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas. O alerta laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de cinco, entra em vigor a partir das 14h00 de hoje e estende-se até ao meio-dia de sábado".

in Público online de há 20 minutos


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 12:57)

*ALERTA LARANJA*

*Situação meteorológica adversa - vento, precipitação e agitação marítima *

No seguimento do Briefing Técnico Operacional realizado hoje no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) e de acordo com as previsões disponibilizadas e actualizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), é expectável que hoje (08/OUT), e ainda durante o fim-de-semana (09 a 10/OUT), o estado do tempo seja fortemente influenciado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal de actividade moderada a forte, associada a uma depressão muito cavada. 

Como tal, salientam-se a ocorrência de chuva persistente e forte acompanhada por trovoada, em todo o território, com maior incidência entre o início da tarde (15 horas) de hoje 08/OUT e o início da madrugada de Sábado 09/OUT, a intensificação do vento soprando do quadrante sul forte a muito forte, em especial no Litoral Oeste com rajadas até 90 km/h e nas Terras Altas com vento muito forte com rajadas até 100 km/h, e a ocorrência de agitação marítima de Sudoeste, tanto no Litoral Oeste com ondas até 5 metros como na Costa Sul com ondas até 4 metros que coincidirá com a preia-mar (maré alta), consoante o ponto da costa, entre as 15h30 e as 16h30 de hoje e entre as 3h50 e as 4h40 da madrugada de amanhã.



*A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil recomenda a tomada de algumas medidas de precaução, relativamente a:*
§  Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;

·        Inundações por transbordo, em linhas de água de regime torrencial ou não dominadas por albufeiras;

·        Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 

·        Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;

·        Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;

·        Movimentos de massa em vertentes não consolidadas ou fragilizadas por incêndios florestais ocorridos recentemente.

*Todos estes cenários podem ser prevenidos se, atempadamente, forem tomadas medidas que anulem ou minimizem os seus efeitos.

A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e precaução tomando especial atenção:*

·         Às informações do Instituto de Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança, mantendo-se atento à situação;

·         À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objectos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculo ao livre escoamento das águas;

·         A adopção de uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou com a redução da visibilidade;

·         Ao não atravessamento de zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;

Nestes níveis de Alerta, nomeadamente no nível de *Alerta Laranja*, poderão ocorrer fenómenos que configuram possíveis situações de perigo, com condições para a ocorrência de fenómenos invulgares que podem causar danos a pessoas e bens, colocando em causa a sua segurança. 

As pessoas devem manter-se vigilantes e informar-se permanentemente sobre a situação, inteirando-se dos possíveis perigos. Devem adoptar as medidas de prevenção, precaução e auto-protecção indispensáveis e adequar os seus comportamentos de modo a não se colocarem em risco, cumprindo escrupulosamente as indicações das Autoridades. 

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia e com o Instituto da Água, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.


*Fonte:* *A*utoridade *N*acional de *P*rotecção *C*ivil


----------



## Mix (8 Out 2010 às 14:03)

Boas pessoal... 

Entao sempre haverá possibilidade de trovoadas neste evento ? 

Se sim, quando vai ser o melhor periodo p tal ? Hoje ou amanha ? 

Obrigado


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Out 2010 às 14:26)

É impressão minha ou a precipitação mais intensa irá acontecer a sul de Lisboa?
 Pergunto isto porque na imagem de Radar do IM as manchas com cores indicativas de maior quantidade de água estão em frente à costa Alentejana...
 E parecem bem próximas.


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 14:29)

Jota 21 disse:


> É impressão minha ou a precipitação mais intensa irá acontecer a sul de Lisboa?
> Pergunto isto porque na imagem de Radar do IM as manchas com cores indicativas de maior quantidade de água estão em frente à costa Alentejana...
> E parecem bem próximas.



A minha net está lenta e nao consigo ver os radares e satélites, em que zona ha alguma coisa a aproximar se costa de sesimbra?


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Out 2010 às 14:36)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A minha net está lenta e nao consigo ver os radares e satélites, em que zona ha alguma coisa a aproximar se costa de sesimbra?



A última imagem, das 13H, já parece mais "democrática" pois parece vir a varrer tudo desde Peniche até Sagres. Aguardemos...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 15:04)

Parece-me que o que irá acontecer (e as previsões foram neste sentido), é que teremos uma 1ª frente activa que está já a entrar pelo litoral mas irá desacelerar conforme entra em terra; atrás dela vem uma frente menos activa que irá "colidir" com esta 1ª frente; esta junção das 2 frentes ainda visíveis nas imagens de satélite darão precipitação durante bastantes horas.

Não me parece que seja como a simples passagem de uma frente fria...

Na imagem seguinte assinalei a 2ª frente, logo atrás daquela que está já a afectar o território. O que me parece, atendendo às previsões é que teremos estas 2 frentes a serem "ensandwishadas" contra a massa de ar proveniente do AA no mediterrâneo (assinalei a zona "teórica" onde poderá acontecer isso).
As cartas de precipitação mostravam precisamente isso...
Corrijam-me se estou enganado mas já vi este "filme" noutros anos.


----------



## vinc7e (8 Out 2010 às 15:23)

Jota 21 disse:


> É impressão minha ou a precipitação mais intensa irá acontecer a sul de Lisboa?
> Pergunto isto porque na imagem de Radar do IM as manchas com cores indicativas de maior quantidade de água estão em frente à costa Alentejana...
> E parecem bem próximas.



É natural que as manchas "coloridas" das imagens de radar do IM estejam a sul, porque TODOS os radares do IM também estão no Sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 16:41)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A minha net está lenta e nao consigo ver os radares e satélites, em que zona ha alguma coisa a aproximar se costa de sesimbra?



É o próprio site do IM que fica lente e em baixo nas alturas de temporal.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 16:48)




----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 17:40)

Algarvios gostam disto .. gostam ???
Então guardo aqui a imagem do que não vai acontecer mas sempre fica aqui uma recordação ...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Out 2010 às 18:03)

Alguém sabe para logo à noite o que está previsto aqui para a zona? Uma diminuição de chuva? É que queria ir sair.


----------



## frederico (8 Out 2010 às 18:29)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém sabe para logo à noite o que está previsto aqui para a zona? Uma diminuição de chuva? É que queria ir sair.



Pelos modelos não vais ter muita sorte. O melhor é acompanhares o radar e o satélite.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 19:19)

O vento parece estar a enfraquecer. Quais as previsões para as próximas horas? O Windfinder não é favorável, enfraquecendo-o ás 22 já para 30 km/h.


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 21:25)

Estas imagens do COAMPS para Segunda de madrugada é um pouca assustadora para o Algarve











Vamos lá ver o que vai dar


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2010 às 22:01)

Jocru disse:


> Estas imagens do COAMPS para Segunda de madrugada é um pouca assustadora para o Algarve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa vai ser a ultima frente deste sistema....amanhã e depois a baixa á superficie ( na verdade com varios nucleos) associada ao vortice frio em altura deverão cruzar a PI no sentido WNW-ESE, deixando muita instabilidade e possibilidade de trovoadas, essencialmente no secor S/SW/SE da PI, onde sobram restos da advecção tropical á superficie....no dom-2f, com a baixa a deslocar-se para o mediterraneo, uma massa de ar mais estavel, de origem maritima, entrará vinda de NNW, mas não sem antes gerar areas de frontogenese á medida que caminha para sul sobre a face atlantica da PI, gerando chuvas por vezes fortes ao passar no Algarve-andaluzia e mesmo em marrocos e no W da argelia....essa frente marca o fim deste episodio ( mas pode reservar surpresas....alguns modelos sugerem uma fraca ciclogenese a W de lisboa, entre dom e 2f, acompanhando e intensificando a frente...) 

Entre 2f e 5f teremos uma situação de fluxo de W/NW, com tempo sereno e com temperaturas dentro da média...


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 22:06)

stormy disse:


> Essa vai ser a ultima frente deste sistema....amanhã e depois a baixa á superficie ( na verdade com varios nucleos) associada ao vortice frio em altura deverão cruzar a PI no sentido WNW-ESE, deixando muita instabilidade e possibilidade de trovoadas, essencialmente no secor S/SW/SE da PI, onde sobram restos da advecção tropical á superficie....no dom-2f, com a baixa a deslocar-se para o mediterraneo, uma massa de ar mais estavel, de origem maritima, entrará vinda de NNW, mas não sem antes gerar areas de frontogenese á medida que caminha para sul sobre a face atlantica da PI, gerando chuvas por vezes fortes ao passar no Algarve-andaluzia e mesmo em marrocos e no W da argelia....essa frente marca o fim deste episodio ( mas pode reservar surpresas....alguns modelos sugerem uma fraca ciclogenese a W de lisboa, entre dom e 2f, acompanhando e intensificando a frente...)
> 
> Entre 2f e 5f teremos uma situação de fluxo de W/NW, com tempo sereno e com temperaturas dentro da média...




Esta Paula mexeu com o pessoal.... acho que vai deixar muitas saudades

Desde já peço desculpa pelo off-topic...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 22:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> O vento parece estar a enfraquecer. Quais as previsões para as próximas horas? O Windfinder não é favorável, enfraquecendo-o ás 22 já para 30 km/h.



Gostaria de saber poque é que ficas triste por o vento enfraquecer...nunca te voou o telhado da casa pois não? a mim também não felizmente...mas deve ser desagradável para quem já passou por isso...Srs. Moderadores estamos num Fórum de Metereologia ou num Fórum de "Malucalogia"...´e que parece-me que só vejo pessoal com vontade que hajam umas rajadazitas de 200km/h!!! Qualquer dia o Fórum chama-se meteoloucospt!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 22:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Gostaria de saber poque é que ficas triste por o vento enfraquecer...nunca te voou o telhado da casa pois não? a mim também não felizmente...mas deve ser desagradável para quem já passou por isso...Srs. Moderadores estamos num Fórum de Metereologia ou num Fórum de "Malucalogia"...´e que parece-me que só vejo pessoal com vontade que hajam umas rajadazitas de 200km/h!!! Qualquer dia o Fórum chama-se meteoloucospt!



Também não quero tanto, só estava a dizer que podia haver um pouco mais. Não quero danos. E porquê chamar os moderadores se cada um quer o que quer mas pensando nas consequências? Nunca vi ninguém a querer umas rajadazitas de 200km/h neste fórum.

Edit: Agora sim está mais vento. Não uns 100 km/h que eu quero, mas já é qualquer coisa, só para acabar a festa mesmo. E não, não sou bom em argumentos.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 22:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> Gostaria de saber poque é que ficas triste por o vento enfraquecer...nunca te voou o telhado da casa pois não? a mim também não felizmente...mas deve ser desagradável para quem já passou por isso...Srs. Moderadores estamos num Fórum de Metereologia ou num Fórum de "Malucalogia"...´e que parece-me que só vejo pessoal com vontade que hajam umas rajadazitas de 200km/h!!! Qualquer dia o Fórum chama-se meteoloucospt!



ve la as "agressoes"
ele não pediu rajadas de 200
so pediu vento tens problemas contra isso?


----------



## lismen (8 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Segundo o tiempo severo de hoje as 13 ate domingo as 08h00 temos isto







Penso que esta parte de vermelho deve ser do pela tarde e inicio de hoje não acredito que haja mais animação como houve hoje mas nunca se sabe
O que acham?


----------



## karkov (8 Out 2010 às 22:51)

vão-me desculpar mas andamos a ficar caducos não?!?!
eu estou frustrado pois queria mais vento, mais chuva, mais trovoada... 
tenho que admitir que sou daquelas pessoas loucas por fenómenos extremos da Natureza... será que não tenho lugar neste fórum? :s


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 22:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Também não quero tanto, só estava a dizer que podia haver um pouco mais. Não quero danos. E porquê chamar os moderadores se cada um quer o que quer mas pensando nas consequências? Nunca vi ninguém a querer umas rajadazitas de 200km/h neste fórum.
> 
> Edit: Agora sim está mais vento. Não uns 100 km/h que eu quero, mas já é qualquer coisa, só para acabar a festa mesmo. E não, não sou bom em argumentos.



Eu sinceramente também sempre gostei de bom "mau tempo", mas de cada vez que me lembro e como acompanhador assíduo deste Fórum, de uma "célebre" manhã de fim-de-semana em que comecei a ler o acompanhamento dos nosso amigos da Madeira às 10 da manhã e disse à "Maria" "aquilo tá mau" e foi o que foi...nunca mais vi o "bom tempo" da mesma forma!
Cumprimentos


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 22:56)

1337 disse:


> ve la as "agressoes"
> ele não pediu rajadas de 200
> so pediu vento tens problemas contra isso?



Não tenho nada contra o vento! Pelo contrário não há nada que uma boa brisa numa tarde de Verão!
Só que me dá a sensação que há pessoas que gostam de vento muito forte, chuva muito forte mas que não estrague nada...ou então que estrague só um bocadinho...!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 22:59)

karkov disse:


> vão-me desculpar mas andamos a ficar caducos não?!?!
> eu estou frustrado pois queria mais vento, mais chuva, mais trovoada...
> tenho que admitir que sou daquelas pessoas loucas por fenómenos extremos da Natureza... será que não tenho lugar neste fórum? :s



Estamos na 1º semana de Outubro, termos isto é uma dádiva da natureza, ainda pedes(em) mais ??


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 23:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não tenho nada contra o vento! Pelo contrário não há nada que uma boa brisa numa tarde de Verão!
> Só que me dá a sensação que há pessoas que gostam de vento muito forte, chuva muito forte mas que não estrague nada...ou então que estrague só um bocadinho...!



a maioria no forum gosta desse tempo ferreira
eu gosto
so não quero que estrague danos
porque de resto gosto muito de ver

aqui para o norte parece que so o sol vai reinar ate onde a vista alcança : (
esta Paulinha ja foi muito boa


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Out 2010 às 23:10)

Pessoal, ainda esta não acabou... e atenção ao Otto, final da próxima semana...  Parece ter encontro marcado com as nossas latitudes e longitudes, resta saber se se aguenta ou se não será uma espécie de Vince (Vince, a depressão extra-tropical, não o moderador do fórum ), que quase quase chegou cá... mas passou ligeiramente ao lado (do Algarve, se a memória não me atraiçoa). Mas ainda falta uma eternidade...


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 23:12)

Os "meteo agarrados" em overdose.... há que ter calma pessoal, voLtanto ao cerne da questão (Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2010) deixo aqui um link para verem a evolução do Paula desde ontem ás 21:00h UTC  até hoje ás 22:00UTC

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 23:17)

1337 disse:


> a maioria no forum gosta desse tempo ferreira
> eu gosto
> so não quero que estrague danos
> porque de resto gosto muito de ver
> ...



Sem dúvida venha tudo o que a Bela Natureza tem para mostrar, mas sempre sem causar danos. Eu só me "manifestei" porque por vezes parece que quando a Protecção Civil emite um aviso laranja fica toda a gente contente...e na realidade tenho a noção que o Fórum é muito mais do que isso... existe normalmente uma antecipação na qualificação dos eventos metereológicos feita com base nas análises de membros do Fórum que têm muitos conhecimentos da "matéria", como tal existem n pessoas que não sendo membros do Fórum confiam no que se diz por cá...


----------



## Zapiao (8 Out 2010 às 23:20)

Acham q ainda justifica o alerta laranja? É q quando saí ás 21h 45 o ceu estava estrelado (entretanto fechou), e o q previam d chuva e vento forte até amanha d manha esvaneceu-se tudo. Fiasco???


----------



## Redfish (8 Out 2010 às 23:21)

Acho que a maioria dos frequentadores do Forum é adepto da climatologia severa e fenomenos climaticos extremos.

Basta ver a participação do forum hoje comparativamente aqueles fabulosos dias de Verão. 

Claro que ninguem aqui quer a desgraça alheia mas a verdade é que a maioria do pessoal aprecia e dá um goso especial acompanhar determinado tipo de fenomenos meteorologicos.

Por exemplo eu, um dos meus maiores fascinios era assistir á formação de um tornado e captar umas belas imagens (sei que é quase uma ilusão).
Claro que tb gostaria que esse tornado não  causa-se danos a pessoas e bens.

_Por agora ficamos com alguma chuva para nos animar_


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 23:21)

Eu não sou moderador ... desculpem os moderadores por dizerem isto, mas eu gostava de ver aqui novamente análise aos modelos !!

Nesta run do GFS das 18h, o GFS anda tentando cozinhar qualquer coisa, que pode vir a ser uma run muito parecida com o ECM !!
Está tudo dependendo do trajecto do Furação Otto !!

Já edito ...


----------



## Redfish (8 Out 2010 às 23:27)

De volta ao tema

Com a passagem da "_Paula_" pelos modelos já podemos começar a visualizar a formação de uma nova depressão (_será que está relacionada com o OTTO ???)_ que irá afectar o Sul pra a proxima semana, ainda estamos a muitas horas mas é uma previsão.

As ultimas saidas do GFS mantem o cenário de alguma instabilidade aqui para os Algarves.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 23:27)

Redfish disse:


> Acho que a maioria dos frequentadores do Forum é adepto da climatologia severa e fenomenos climaticos extremos.
> 
> Basta ver a participação do forum hoje comparativamente aqueles fabulosos dias de Verão.
> 
> ...



Pois captar imgens de um Tornado sem causar danos a pessoas nem bens não é fácil...a não ser que vivas nos States e sejas um caçador de tornados...! mas se de cada vez e como (eles  lhe chamam) quando acontece um "mini-tornado" vão sempre telhados pelo ar...então se houvesse um tornado...!


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Out 2010 às 23:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu não sou moderador ... desculpem os moderadores por dizerem isto, mas eu gostava de ver aqui novamente análise aos modelos !!
> 
> Nesta run do GFS das 18h, o GFS anda tentando cozinhar qualquer coisa, que pode vir a ser uma run muito parecida com o ECM !!
> Está tudo dependendo do trajecto do Furação Otto !!
> ...



Bem falado Sr. Aurélio!


----------



## Zapiao (8 Out 2010 às 23:30)

Acham q ainda justifica o alerta laranja? É q quando saí ás 21h 45 o ceu estava estrelado (entretanto fechou), e o q previam d chuva e vento forte até amanha d manha esvaneceu-se tudo. Fiasco???


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 23:35)

Zapiao disse:


> Acham q ainda justifica o alerta laranja? É q quando saí ás 21h 45 o ceu estava estrelado (entretanto fechou), e o q previam d chuva e vento forte até amanha d manha esvaneceu-se tudo. Fiasco???



Ainda vão chegar linhas de instabilidade e o próprio pós-frontal. Daí os alertas.


----------



## Jocru (8 Out 2010 às 23:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda vão chegar linhas de instabilidade e o próprio pós-frontal. Daí os alertas.



Nesta animação so SAT24 vê-se bem essa segunda linha a entrar


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2010 às 00:00)

O cozinhado é que após a passagem do Otto passar pelos Açores surge a fusão do AA com o escandinavo e se o Otto passar no sitio (mas a ver se não passa demasiado alto e ruma ao Ártico) certo ruma depois para a sul rumo á Madeira ganhando força, formando uma depressão maior, e trazendo por arrasto uma outra e formando um cenário engraçado !!
Uma enorme cortina de Anticiclone a Norte e um corredor de depressões, com o Otto bem vivo rumando á Madeira e depois ao Continente ....
Contudo não existe duas runs seguidas e como ainda não se sabe se este Otto passa dos Açores sequer, e mesmo que passe nada garante que não se dissipe...
Certo, é que o tempo da proxima semana depende deste Otto !!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2010 às 02:26)

*Off-topic:*
Eh lá! Vai aqui muito fumo e pouco lume...decerto um balde de água fria apaga as brasas!

Assim como o bom tempo, o mau tempo é uma inevitabilidade. A existência do mau tempo não é consequência dos desejos do homem mas um acontecimento na natureza.
Por mais que o homem queira, ele não é capaz de controlar o vento, a chuva (bem tentam, bem tentam...), o calor, o frio, etc, etc.

Observar um fenómeno em meteorologia é tão natural como comer e beber. Gostar desse fenómeno ou não depende apenas da sensibilidade de cada um de nós. Agora gostar dos efeitos nefastos que estes fenómenos provocam nos outros é patológico.

Como aqui NINGUÉM gosta de ver sofrer os outros, e como aqui todos gostam dos fenómenos meteorológicos, *então qual é o problema?!*
Eu desejo observar ventos ciclónicos, eu desejo ver _in loco_ chuva torrencial. Mas eu não desejo que este mau tempo seja prejudicial a quem quer que seja...
E como gosto de meteorologia e como o mau tempo *é e será uma realidade* ao longo dos tempos, deixem-me deliciar com estes momentos. E se for preciso serei o 1º a ajudar na eventualidade de algo de mal acontecer a alguém por causa deste mau tempo.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 02:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Off-topic:*
> Eh lá! Vai aqui muito fumo e pouco lume...decerto um balde de água fria apaga as brasas!
> 
> Assim como o bom tempo, o mau tempo é uma inevitabilidade. A existência do mau tempo não é consequência dos desejos do homem mas um acontecimento na natureza.
> ...




BEM DITO!

a mim estao me sempre a criticar por eu gostar mais que o normal de trovoadas e de ficar ha janela a ver a chuva, que mal tem ? é o que a natureza nos dá, nao podemos fazer nada para impedir!

já agora, depois desta 2ª linha virão mais?


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2010 às 10:35)

Hoje temos á tarde os aguaceiros e trovoadas que deverão render uns 10 a 15 mm no total.
Amanhã talvez uns 5 mm e depois disso até que a vista alcança não se vê nada de nada, sendo que neste momento parece que o resto deste mes parece demasiado pendente da forma como o Otto apeteça-lhe evoluir ... !!

E como já disse anteriormente a tendencia é para as altas pressões a Norte, mas se o Otto não lhe apetecer deslocar-se em direcção a nós então o Anticiclone desloca-se mais para sul e estamos condenados provavelmente o resto do mês !!


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Bem falado Aristocrata! 
É que de facto o número de pessoas a gostar de chuva,sendo directamente proporcional ao número de milimetros a cair, se gostarmos muito podem haver inundações. Enfim!





Vai agora começar a fase das trovoadas aqui e acolá... Chuva pontualmente forte,e boas abertas.
Destaque para a forte ondulação que hoje ao fim da tarde pode chegar aos 6 metros nas praias mais expostas.No entanto amanhã de manhã apesar de diminuir ligeiramente a ondulação,se calhar está mais bonito porque o vento deverá ser fraco,e o mar não estará tão desordenado!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2010 às 16:46)

09.10.2010_16h30


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 18:08)

Gerofil disse:


> 09.10.2010_16h30



A frente já verificou que estava em território espanhol e assim já poderia dar um pouco de brilho.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Lousano disse:


> A frente já verificou que estava em território espanhol e assim já poderia dar um pouco de brilho.



O Hirlam coloca em precipitação expectável: Entre 100mm e 300mm em 6Horas  para o Nordeste (Catalunha). Esperemos que as coisas não fiquem complicadas na grande cidade de Barcelona porque com esses valores nenhuma instituição pode ficar descansada!!! Mas a alerta laranja em chuvas é só amanhã para essa zona!!!!

Risco Alto-Extremo em termos de precipitação no site espanhol (Tiemposevero.es) para o Nordeste espanhol!!! A frente vai estar bem activa por lá!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roque (9 Out 2010 às 20:39)

Por volta das 18h25 caiu uma chuvada aqui por Queluz, de uma forma assustadora mas muito bonita tambem


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2010 às 21:05)

Este Otto anda a dar com os modelos em doidos e comigo também !!

*O que tem todos em comum os modelos:*
- passa a norte dos Açores:

A trajectoria depois dos Açores:
- uns modelos a colocam a apanhar uma boleia dos ventos de leste do anticiclone do UK e ruma ao ártico;
- o GFS coloca-o a patinar durante 4/5 dias em cima do Grupo Oriental dos Açores;
- o ECM dá-lhe imensa pujança e depois dos Açores, ruma á Madeira e depois ruma ao Estreito de Gibraltar;
- uns outros modelos depois de passar acima dos Açores, vai andando devagarinho no mar entre Açores, Madeira e Continente !!

E com esta brincadeira toda a previsão deste mês está colocada em causa por causa do Otto ...

Recordo que está previsto que este Otto passe por cima dos Açores na próxima Terça, daqui a menos de 72 horas  e os modelos ainda não sabem o que fazer com ele...


----------



## Zapiao (9 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Os modelos baseiam-se em mediçoes por varios meios ñ é? Entao quem é q se vai lá meter???


----------



## Jocru (9 Out 2010 às 21:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Este Otto anda a dar com os modelos em doidos e comigo também !!
> 
> *O que tem todos em comum os modelos:*
> - passa a norte dos Açores:
> ...




O GFS mete o OTTO quase estacionário sobre os Açores 5 dias e na Sexta Feira mosta-nos esta imagem







A seguir com muita atenção....


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Se há um tópico só dedicado ao Otto, porque insistem em falar dele aqui ?
Não podem ajudar os moderadores numa coisa tão simples como isso, *já pedido anteriormente* ?


----------



## Tempo (9 Out 2010 às 23:51)

o outono no seu melhor


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2010 às 02:22)

Uma curiosidade meterológica. 

À medida que a depressão foi enchendo e perdendo a instabilidade baroclinica, o centro da mesma que existe à superfície tem vindo a aquecer (pela warm seclusion que ocorreu talvez com ar mais quente e húmido do que é usual) e o que vemos no satélite é agora uma depressão um pouco híbrida, quente (warm core) mas apenas nos níveis baixos, com convecção a eclodir próximo do centro aquecendo o mesmo. 







Temperatura aos 850hpa







Diagrama de fases das 18z, com núcleo quente nos níveis baixos durante o dia de hoje.









A "Grace" no ano nasceu de uma forma muito parecida, no ventre de uma grande depressão, mas naquela zona do Atlântico onde está o centro a água é mais fria do que quando foi a "Grace" nos Açores.

Isto não é nada que não aconteça volta e meia aqui perto de nós, quase todos os anos uma ou duas ou três vezes, fica como curiosidade meteorológica, a convecção teria que persistir imenso tempo para se tornar em algo mais.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 02:31)

Vince disse:


> Uma curiosidade meterológica.
> 
> e o que vemos no satélite é agora *uma depressão híbrida*, quente (warm core) mas apenas nos níveis baixos, com convecção a eclodir próximo do centro aquecendo o mesmo.


Esta estará em fase de enchimento? Pelo menos parece!


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2010 às 02:36)

joseoliveira disse:


> Esta estará em fase de enchimento? Pelo menos parece!



Sim claro, então se já teve uns bestiais 955mb na 5ªfeira e agora tem apenas uns 995mb


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2010 às 03:08)

Apesar de tudo, este centro depressionário é resistente...e dá-nos mais motivos para o acompanhar.

Nesta imagem vemos que apesar de estar rodeado de uma massa de ar frio vai-se mantendo e até começando a tomar uma certa forma que nos faz sonhar (mesmo sabendo que é momentâneo).

Agora uma questão: ai baixar ao longo da nossa costa não irá passar por águas ligeiramente mais quentes, propiciando alguma convecção quando chegar à costa?






A Catalunha, em Espanha, vai ter grandes descargas de água neste Domingo. Depois de ter passado por cá a massa de nuvens compactas está agora a atingir em cheio aquela zona, bem como o S de França.
Na imagem mais alargada compare-se esta massa de nuvens (nº *2*) com a massa de nuvens que acompanha o furacão OTTO (nº *1*) no canto esquerdo da imagem - pelas 22h estava com ventos máximos sustentados de 65 nós, pelo que deverá ser a esta hora apenas tempestade tropical.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Out 2010 às 04:16)

Vince disse:


> Uma curiosidade meterológica.
> 
> ... fica como curiosidade meteorológica, a convecção teria que persistir imenso tempo para se tornar em algo mais.



O Chão da Feira começa a ficar vazio..
Com a "curiosidade/oportunidade do Vince ,alguns vendedores 
do sector noroeste da Feira ,resistentes,
ainda vêm uma possibilidade para o negócio.
Como por vezes há notícias de pechinchas de última hora ,
alguns permanecem para além do período estipulado.
E quando entramos no último dia de "oportunidades" ( condições favoráveis) ,
venha de lá a próxima Feira com mais "comércio justo"...
( parece que vai demorar...)


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2010 às 09:38)

nimboestrato disse:


> O Chão da Feira começa a ficar vazio..
> Com a "curiosidade/oportunidade do Vince ,alguns vendedores
> do sector noroeste da Feira ,resistentes,
> ainda vêem uma possibilidade para o negócio...)



Certamente, enquanto não se levantam as bancas todas, há sempre alguém a querer comprar algo em saldos de última hora. E assim espera-se, espera-se...

A *"curiosidade\oportunidade do Vince"* mantêm-se de pé, pelo que vamos acompanhando o seu deambular até a queda ser uma realidade...mesmo quase moribunda é resistente.





Imagem das 9.15h (8.15 UTC)


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2010 às 10:24)

Boas..
A warm seclusion de facto gerou-se ainda a depressão estava na sua pujança maxima...acontece que o ar quente ocluiu á volta do LLC e agora, devido ao ar frio em altura está a gerar convecção, que vai aquecer a atmosfera á volta, acabando por dar o golpe de misericórdia á depressão, já que a convecção vai definhar assim que se estableça o equilibrio termodinamico


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Out 2010 às 10:43)

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

A vorticidade da mesma practicamente não existe! Tá pelas horas da morte a Paula

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/WV062/BW/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 12:02)

Vince disse:


> Uma curiosidade meterológica.



Sem dúvida


----------



## weathor (10 Out 2010 às 12:09)

*Re: Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo*





aqui aparece
como ele vem do oeste


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Uma coisa é certa, a atmosfera para os nossos lados tem estado incrivelmente dinâmica desde há semanas, e ainda vai continuar mais algum tempo. Desde plumas tropicais, ciclogeneses significativas onde tem estado envolvidos restos de ex. ciclones tropicais, etc,etc. Muitas vezes torna-se difícil analisar sequer o que está a acontecer tal a confusão sinóptica. Que belo início de Outono, adoro estes dias, coisas até um pouco invulgares onde todos temos a oportunidade de aprender mais um pouco.


----------



## 1337 (10 Out 2010 às 13:42)

tamos muito dependentes do Otto neste momento
depende da trajectoria dele para sabermos o que se vai passar mais á frente


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2010 às 17:01)

Vince disse:


> ...Muitas vezes torna-se difícil analisar sequer o que está a acontecer tal a confusão sinóptica. Que belo início de Outono, adoro estes dias, coisas até um pouco invulgares onde todos temos a oportunidade de aprender mais um pouco.



Sem dúvida. Aqui e ali há momentos de súbito "disparar" da mente (e do coração) quando se observam imagens de satélites como as que temos presenciado nos últimos dias.
Mesmo tendo a noção que estas situações (raras ou não) já aconteceram noutras alturas, parece-me que há aqui algo de criança na forma apaixonada como vemos isto. Tudo parece novo, nada cansa, amanhã e depois, é como uma 1ª vez.

Deixando-me de "lamechisses", e olhando as últimas de satélite temos ali mesmo ao lado do nosso rectângulo um *centrinho nebuloso* bem definido; a rondar o mesmo temos alguma convecção que poderá levar aguaceiros ao centro-sul do país neste final de Domingo.







Por outro lado, e a NO do grupo ocidental dos Açores (zona central da imagem), temos a *tempestade tropical OTTO* que está gradualmente a enfraquecer. Aguardemos para ver o que irá suceder nos próximos dias...


----------



## LuisFilipe (10 Out 2010 às 21:14)

pelo que vejo vamos te ruma semana muito calma...

AA vento fraco...


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2010 às 21:27)

LuisFilipe disse:


> pelo que vejo vamos te ruma semana muito calma...
> 
> AA vento fraco...



O GFS e o Freemeteo nesta RUN12z põe-me Trovoadas para aqui durante a semana, nomeadamente Quarta-feira


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2010 às 21:32)

Estive a ver agora o modelo GFS e mostra alguma precipitação ao longo desta semana, dispersa por Portugal Continental.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2010 às 21:34)

o ECM nesta run parece ter promovido a dissipação do Otto !!

Resultado AA em cima de nós, e se isto se mantiver amanhã então teremos uma semana de bom tempo, e depois outra semana de bom tempo.
Esta Paula por aqui somando os 3 dias rendeu cerca de 45 mm, o que vendo bem até é bastante bom !!
Vamos a ver se existe depressão ao largo do Continente ou não, porque se não ouver podem fazer as malinhas da chuva que teremos um longo periodo sem chuva, ou pelo menos nada de jeito ...!!

Seja como for este mes já está a ser bastante animado assim como tem sido quase todos os Outubros desta década que passou, o pior é os outros meses !!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Bom dia meus caros, 
que tempo vamos ter esta semana ??
Não sei dizer .... os principais modelos divergem a partir das 72/96 horas pois o GFS é o unico que resiste com a depressão que está nos Açores e que rumará á Madeira e depois ficará uma eternidade entre a Madeira e o Continente !!
Os outros modelos dissipam essa depressão na Madeira ....

Todos contra um .... hum eu acho que ganha o todos !!


----------



## Knyght (11 Out 2010 às 12:38)

Olá amigos,
Parece que estamos condenados aos chuviscos pelos arquipélagos nos próximos dias mas nada de especial pelo menos atendendo previsões de Hirlam, NAE e CMC.

Pelo território continental temos a influência de um AA a norte, mas temos visto que nada mais que 72h é minimamente de fiar pois o clima tem estado activo e com alterações substanciais.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2010 às 18:01)

ver esta semana o padrão atmosférico mostrado é como ver a previsão sazonal dada por alguns modelos (NOAA, NASA, ect ...), e isso é interessante porque mostra aquilo que acontece com o AA junto com o escandinavo (mas demasiado a sul) e depois temos as depressões a sul mas excessivamente a sul não permitindo devido ao Anticiclone subirem mais para Norte !!
Depois do dia 20 ou 22 não sem antes vermos uma bela entrada semi-polar, dar frescura e alguma humidade e depois então AA ao nosso lado esquerdo, na posição tipica do Verão S. Martinho que este ano virá mais cedo, já estive a ler em alguns sites !!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2010 às 20:52)

o ECM mantem a mesma tendencia no medio e longo prazo !!
Afinal parece que o verão de s. martinho ainda poderá vir mais cedo do que imaginava!!
Até lá ainda teremos (talvez) algum aguaceiro disperso até lá para Domingo e depois uma entrada mais fria de Norte com algum aguaceiro disperso ...
E depois ....
Bem vindo Verão S. Martinho este ano antecipado !!

E depois dele ......


----------



## David sf (11 Out 2010 às 22:04)

Aurélio disse:


> o ECM mantem a mesma tendencia no medio e longo prazo !!
> Afinal parece que o verão de s. martinho ainda poderá vir mais cedo do que imaginava!!
> Até lá ainda teremos (talvez) algum aguaceiro disperso até lá para Domingo e depois uma entrada mais fria de Norte com algum aguaceiro disperso ...
> E depois ....
> ...



O que o ECM prevê é tudo menos verão. Analisando exclusivamente o ECM que tu referes, teremos de facto alguns aguaceiros muito dispersos, principalmente amanhã e Quarta. Depois alguns dias de acalmia e a partir de Domingo uma entrada de norte com alguns aguaceiros (não deve chegar nada ao Algarve) mas com tempo bastante fresco para a época e com sensação de frio aumentada pela intensidade do vento.
A tua análise está totalmente acertada, só não percebo onde vês o verão de São Martinho nas cartas do ECM. A última disponível é esta:






A esta distância é ficção científica, o mais provável e que costuma ocorrer é a depressão que ficou bloqueada junto à costa americana empurrar o AA e este cair-nos em cima. É uma hipótese. Mas não se pode  dizer que vem aí o verão de São Martinho.


----------



## ACalado (12 Out 2010 às 01:09)

David sf disse:


> O que o ECM prevê é tudo menos verão. Analisando exclusivamente o ECM que tu referes, teremos de facto alguns aguaceiros muito dispersos, principalmente amanhã e Quarta. Depois alguns dias de acalmia e a partir de Domingo uma entrada de norte com alguns aguaceiros (não deve chegar nada ao Algarve) mas com tempo bastante fresco para a época e com sensação de frio aumentada pela intensidade do vento.
> A tua análise está totalmente acertada, só não percebo onde vês o verão de São Martinho nas cartas do ECM. A última disponível é esta:
> 
> 
> ...




Concordo plenamente com esta análise, vendo os dois gigantes a médio prazo o ECMWF está bem mais favorável do que o GFS, o ECMWF mostra-nos uma possível entrada de Nordeste, com tempo fresco em relação ao que está actualmente.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mix (12 Out 2010 às 01:17)

Boas.. 

Parece que vamos ficar com o tempo bem fresquinho a partir do inicio da proxima semana, não 'e assim ?


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Out 2010 às 03:04)

Os três  ex-Presidentes dos Meteoros ( A Chuva, o Vento e  a Trovoada )
participaram num debate único ,com honras de televisão, contribuindo assim, para o  combate à terrível situação  atmosférica que ameaça "o nosso próximo Tempo.".
Todos alertaram para os perigos da  Estabilidade que ameaça o  horizonte.
Todos  apelaram para o sentido de responsabilidade dos agentes que podem "desestabilizar."
O impasse meteorológico ameaça a credibilização e o FMI ( Fundo dos Meteoros Internacionais) ameaça intervir...
Com tão  imponente  participação  contra a Estabilidade , nada  estará pois garantido.Será que haverá sentido de responsabilidade?
Ou vamos mesmo entrar em recessão ( estabilidade atmosférica )?


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2010 às 12:19)

Nada de especial previsto pelo menos por mais uma semana.
Esta semana há apenas a possibilidade de algumas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. As temperaturas andarão a rondar os 20ºc.
Vai ser uma boa semana para actividades ao ar livre e é de aproveitar enquanto o horário não muda, e quiça aguentar-se-á assim até ao final do mês...a ver vamos


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2010 às 18:42)

Nada de especial previsto até á eternidade de quase o fim do mes de Outubro, mas cujos modelos em especial o GFS me parece muito oscilante mas cujo ECM promete um longo periodo sem chuva ...gi
A questão agora aqui prende-se até quando ....
Conhecendo eu o mês de Outubro sabe-se que normalmente surgem umas primeiras chuvas no inicio de Outubro e depois (principalmente aqui) surgem as chuvas pela Feira de Faro (20 Outubro).
Olhando aos modelos este ano não ocorrerá precipitação nessa data e prespectivando os modelos dificilmente ocorrerá algo do antes do dia 23 a 25 Outubro.
A questão agora é a ultima semana deste mês, seguiremos neste marasmo meteorológico ou será que teremos alguma coisa ...

Vamos aguardando sendo certo que vale mais este tempo agora do que mais tarde !!

Fiquem bem .... ( e tres dias depois a terra já está a secar !!)


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Parece-me que o Outubro está arrumado...Venha o Novembro!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Out 2010 às 01:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece-me que o Outubro está arrumado...Venha o Novembro!



Boa noite Caro Amigo Brigantino,

Gostamos do elemento branco mas temos que esperar mais um pouco pelas nossas bandas!!!. 

No próximo Domingo já está prevista a primeira neve a cotas médias na região da Alsácia em França a partir dos 500-600m!!! Entrada fria polar de Leste a entrar em acção!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Out 2010 às 23:11)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Amigo Brigantino,
> 
> Gostamos do elemento branco mas temos que esperar mais um pouco pelas nossas bandas!!!.
> 
> No próximo Domingo já está prevista a primeira neve a cotas médias na região da Alsácia em França a partir dos 500-600m!!! Entrada fria polar de Leste a entrar em acção!!!



Sem dúvida...não vejo a hora de ver nevar...não sei se é "panca", mas eu gosto é de ver nevar...porque se eu chegar a um local em que nevou e tá tudo branco mas eu não vi nevar é um dia normal!


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2010 às 00:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sem dúvida...não vejo a hora de ver nevar...não sei se é "panca", mas eu gosto é de ver nevar...porque se eu chegar a um local em que nevou e tá tudo branco mas eu não vi nevar é um dia normal!



A nossa vez de ver nevar na cidade há-de chegar Ferreira, acho que não estavas à espera de ver nevar em Outubro, nevar no principio do Outono era um milagre 

Pelo menos algum frio parece já estar a chegar ao país, Bragança deverá ter uma mínimas próximas de 0ºC já para a semana


----------



## cardu (15 Out 2010 às 00:33)

oh.... tinha piada era ver neve em lisboa ou em vila franca de xira pah....

em bragança é mais do que normal ver neve mas desde que vi nevar em barcelona no inverno passado já em acredito em tudo!!!!


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2010 às 00:44)

cardu disse:


> oh.... tinha piada era ver neve em lisboa ou em vila franca de xira pah....
> 
> em bragança é mais do que normal ver neve mas desde que vi nevar em barcelona no inverno passado já em acredito em tudo!!!!



Bragança não é o local do País onde mais neva, e além disso nevar em Outubro em Bragança seria quase tão extraordinário e raro como nevar em Lisboa em Janeiro


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Out 2010 às 05:08)

E  quando  "S.Pedro"  quer, lá ficamos práqui parados no Tempo que está parado,lá ficamos como que  “ fora de serviço”.
Parece que nos falta qualquer coisa.Longe está agora  o rebuliço.
E quando “ até onde a vista alcança,  nada se afiança,”
acena nestes dias mal preenchidos, o nosso 1º torcer do nariz,a nossa desconfiança…
Oh diabo: então estava a coisa ( o Outono) a correr tão bem 
e afinal, voltamos à mesma  “  parança”?
Só se espanta quem não tem  lembrança  .


----------



## Knyght (15 Out 2010 às 06:31)

Estado do Hemisfério norte as 00h de hoje


----------



## frederico (15 Out 2010 às 07:09)

Bom dia, agora depois de acordar estive a ver os principais modelos (GFS, ECMWF, NOGAPS, UKMO) e pelos vistos teremos anticiclone até ao final do mês! E o anticiclone localizar-se-á, predominantemente, na pior posição, ou seja, a noroeste da Península Ibérica! Haverá alguma precipitação a passar a sul, que poderá afectar eventualmente o grupo Ocidental dos Açores ou a Madeira, mas nada de especial. 

Esperemos que seja apenas um verão de S. Martinho antecipado; depois dos primeiros episódios de precipitação do início do Outono, por vezes podem vir umas semanas de anticiclone, portanto aproveitai o sol e o tempo ameno dos próximos quinze dias.

Atenção que a temperatura da água do mar está a variar entre os 19ºC e os 22ºC na costa do sotavento algarvio, e está acima dos 22ºC na Madeira. Nos próximos 15 dias as máximas no sotavento algarvio poder-se-ão aproximar dos 25ºC (na zona mais «quente», Tavira, Cabanas, Cacela, etc), condições muito boas para fazer praia, sem a confusão do mês de Agosto, e com preços mais em conta


----------



## Redfish (15 Out 2010 às 09:56)

Para já temos quase garantido 2 semanas de bom tempo, com temperaturas bastante amenas para o Sul.


O forum tb vai registar uma baixa actividade de participação.

Melhores dias virão certamente


----------



## trovoadas (15 Out 2010 às 10:20)

Senão estou em erro o ano passado após um primeiro episódio de chuvas no inicio de Outubro houve também um bloqueio até final do mês sendo que no inicio de Novembro regressou a chuva ao norte e centro do país ficando o sul o mês inteiro sem ver gota. Lembro também que no final de Novembro houve máximas, no Algarve perto dos 30ºc. 
Vamos lá ver senão se repete o mesmo...O verão de São Martinho tem de acabar antes mesmo do dia de São Martinho!


----------



## Paulo H (15 Out 2010 às 16:11)

Estive a consultar o Meteograma para Castelo Branco, e constato que se prevêem dias com inversão térmica, nomeadamente entre 18 e 23 de Outubro.

A diferença de temperatura entre T2m e T850hpa, chega a ser de 3.1ºC inferior no dia 20 pelas 6h.

dia 19: T2m-T850hpa = 5.8-7.8 = -2.0C
dia 20: T2m-T850hpa = 6.8-9.9 = -3.1C


Enfim, esperam-se dias soleados mas já com noites frescas e algumas inversões térmicas.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2010 às 23:23)

Estive a ver agora o painel do ECM para 10 dias e constatei que se formará um pequeno núcleo depressionário, no golfo da Biscaia, no dia 23 deste mês. No dia 24 estaria já sobre o continente para no dia 25 estar posicionado a SO do continente.







Parece-me que poderá trazer alguma (pouca) instabilidade ao sul do país nessa altura, mas como ainda faltam bastantes dias vai-se acompanhando as saídas dos modelos.

Numa altura de "seca" meteorológica (excepção para o arquipélago da Madeira) é o que se pode fazer...


----------



## Zapiao (15 Out 2010 às 23:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me que poderá trazer alguma (pouca) instabilidade ao sul do país nessa altura, mas como ainda faltam bastantes dias vai-se acompanhando as saídas dos modelos.
> 
> Numa altura de "seca" meteorológica (excepção para o arquipélago da Madeira) é o que se pode fazer...



Trocando por miudos: irá chover?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2010 às 03:13)

Quanto à probabilidade de chover? Sim, há probabilidade de termos precipitação para esses dias mas ainda falta muito tempo até lá e poderão haver dados novos dos modelos meteorológicos.

Para já, e no que concerne a previsões, o IM na página de previsão significativa a 10 dias apresenta aguaceiros no norte a 23 e 24, e aguaceiros\chuva no centro\sul para 22, 23 e 24.
Repito que são previsões baseadas em modelos numéricos e tudo pode alterar a qualquer momento em novas saídas dos mesmos.

Acompanhemos pois...talvez afinal este "verão de S. Martinho" aimda não o seja de forma definitiva.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2010 às 12:36)

Segundo o GFS até às longínquas 192h não está prevista precipitação, a partir disso ainda é futurologia

Melhores dias virão, quanto ao tempo anticiclonico, antes agora do que em Novembro, Dezembro ou Janeiro...


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2010 às 11:06)

O IM está a prever 4ºC para Terça-feira em Leiria!!


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2010 às 12:18)

Bons dias

Estamos num periodo em que o AA está forte, sustentado por cristas anticiclonicas em altura, estavel entre estas e os sistemas de baixa pressão, estes geralmente a norte dos 50ºN.
Até 4f/5f o AA vai forçar algum ar continental, frio e seco, a progredir desde a Europa central....esta massa de ar frio confina-se aos estratos inferiores da atmosfera e causará amplitudes termicas elevadas num regime de intensas inversões térmicas.

............GFS/00z...........

Segundo este modelo o AA vai continuar a influenciar o estado do tempo na PI, enquanto se desloca para este sob uma crescente crista em altura a oeste de um vortice polar em altura, no mar do norte.
Assim sendo teremos a advecção de ar de origem continental ( NE) até 4f, com a 3f a ser o dia mais extremo com valores muito baixos de humidade atmosferica.
Doentes cronicos sensiveis a hr´s baixas deverão tomar percauções, especialmente no periodo entre as 12h  e as 16h.
Depois de 3f, com o afastamento do vortice polar para NE, o AA vai bloquear a advecção fria e seca nos niveis baixos ( ao mover-se para E sob a crista em altura), o fluxo vai rodar para E/ESE e vai entrar ar mais quente e com maior conteudo em água...resultando numa subida gradual das temperaturas e uma ligeira subida do dewpoint, num regime de ventos de E.
Nas ilhas, um cavado associado ao vortice, com expressão em altura, deverá causar instabilidade ao interagir com ar tropical á superficie
O GFS modela este cenário até para alem das 200h...

.........ECMWF........
O ecm prevê um cenario semelhante ao GFS até ás 96h ( 6f)...sendo que após isso coloca um cavado a progredir desde os Açores, que quebrará o AA....este cavado acabaria numa nova ciclogenese na Europa central e no establecimento de uma corrente fria ( e talvez com alguma precipitação fraca) de N, com a aproximação da iso0...um cenário oposto ao do GFS..que basicamente intensifica o vortice polar e o cavado associado ( que o GFS tambem modela) quebrando a crista e establecendo areas complexas de baixa pressão por toda a Europa.
Após as 190h o AA regressaria desde W, continuando a advecção fria de N/NE em interacção com as baixas na europa central/E

.........................................
Podemos concluir que teremos tempo seco durante mais uns dias...embora ainda não se possa ter certeza do que se vai passar após 6f/sab, devido á grande dispersão no ensemble...
A tendencia actual no médio e logo termos é a de manutenção de tempo seco, especialmente a sul do Mondego, com temperaturas próximas á média, estando o GFS e o ECMWF em polos opostos no que toca aos cenarios após as 96-120h..


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2010 às 12:57)

Em resumo daquilo que o stormy disse, tempo seco e algo fresco.


----------



## Chingula (17 Out 2010 às 15:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em resumo daquilo que o stormy disse, tempo seco e algo fresco.




Só um reparo...embora não chova não é propriamente tempo seco, quando ocorrem neblinas e nevoeiros...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2010 às 15:24)

Chingula disse:


> Só um reparo...embora não chova não é propriamente tempo seco, quando ocorrem neblinas e nevoeiros...



Nos próximos tempos dificilmente irão ocorrer, só se muito localizados.


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2010 às 16:03)

De se salientar que ao longo desta semana poderá ocorrer a formação das primeiras geadas deste Outono/Inverno 
nos locais mais abrigados da Beira Alta e de Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2010 às 18:51)

stormy disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Estamos num periodo em que o AA está forte, sustentado por cristas anticiclonicas em altura, estavel entre estas e os sistemas de baixa pressão, estes geralmente a norte dos 50ºN.
> Até 4f/5f o AA vai forçar algum ar continental, frio e seco, a progredir desde a Europa central....esta massa de ar frio confina-se aos estratos inferiores da atmosfera e causará amplitudes termicas elevadas num regime de intensas inversões térmicas.
> ...



Nesta saida do GF12z mantem-se o cenario...com portugal continental a ficar na barreira entre ar mais quente vindo de SE e ar fresco e seco de NE...temperaturas dentro do normal, tempo seco e inversões termicas ocasionalmente fortes serão o prato do dia nos proximos 7 ou mais dias..


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2010 às 20:58)

Portugal vive tempos conturbados em todos os sentidos, a irem-nos ao bolso todos os dias, cortando salários, direitos e privilégios que demorámos tanto tempo a conseguir.
E nestes tempos mais dificeis que nos apete vir aqui ao Forum ou aos modelos ver se o tempo que virá ajudará a animar a malta... 
Infelizmente, dizemos nós, felizmente dirão outros, os próximos tempos nada de novo nos trará e assim continuaremos por mais uns 15 dias provavelmente e triste vai assim ter de continuar este Forum, mas que garantimos que não morra temporariamente, e assim todos os dias lá vem a malta aqui dizer alguma coisa ....
Tempos melhores virão certamente até porque ainda hoje é dia 17 Outubro, e até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima, e a melhor colheita quem sabe se não estará para vir ... aguardemos pois então que mais vale ter agora o nosso AA em cima de nós do que mais tarde...
Dificilmente antes do dia 11 de Novembro alguma coisa de jeito virá, depois, depois o tempo o dirá...


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Portugal vive tempos conturbados em todos os sentidos, a irem-nos ao bolso todos os dias, cortando salários, direitos e privilégios que demorámos tanto tempo a conseguir.
> E nestes tempos mais dificeis que nos apete vir aqui ao Forum ou aos modelos ver se o tempo que virá ajudará a animar a malta...
> Infelizmente, dizemos nós, felizmente dirão outros, os próximos tempos nada de novo nos trará e assim continuaremos por mais uns 15 dias provavelmente e triste vai assim ter de continuar este Forum, mas que garantimos que não morra temporariamente, e assim todos os dias lá vem a malta aqui dizer alguma coisa ....
> Tempos melhores virão certamente até porque ainda hoje é dia 17 Outubro, e até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima, e a melhor colheita quem sabe se não estará para vir ... aguardemos pois então que mais vale ter agora o nosso AA em cima de nós do que mais tarde...
> Dificilmente antes do dia 11 de Novembro alguma coisa de jeito virá, depois, depois o tempo o dirá...



este pais realmente está mau em tudo
o AA é o unico que gosta deste pais e que não devia gostar


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2010 às 21:26)

Ausência de chuva também é meteorologia. 

E temos novidades nesta saída do Europeu. Um pequeno centro de Baixas pressões atravessará o bordo norte das Altas pressões caindo sobre o nordeste da Península Ibérica resultando numa importante entrada de ventos de nordeste e descida acentuada das temperaturas ainda bem antes do fim do mês.






Existem algumas manchas onde entra a Iso 2ºc no interior Norte e Centro. Até mesmo na Andaluzia, portanto máximas que nalguns casos não chegarão aos 15ºC. Se tomarmos em conta o windchill, a sensação de frio andará pelos 10ºC de máxima.






Com um pouco de sorte começaremos a por à prova a rede de estações do IM com as primeiras temperaturas abaixo de zero.


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Agreste disse:


> Ausência de chuva também é meteorologia.
> 
> E temos novidades nesta saída do Europeu. Um pequeno centro de Baixas pressões atravessará o bordo norte das Altas pressões caindo sobre o nordeste da Península Ibérica resultando numa importante entrada de ventos de nordeste e descida acentuada das temperaturas ainda bem antes do fim do mês.
> 
> ...



Essas cartas são do ECMWF/12Z *de ontem*!
Actualmente ( ECMWF/12Z de hoje) parece que o ecm está a entrar na onda do GFS, acentuando a estabilidade atmosferica, com gradual mas ligeira subida de temperaturas, associada ao fluxo de ESE...isto a partir das 96h


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Out 2010 às 01:54)

A situação está  difícil.Já aqui foi dito.
Com esta ditadura do défice (anticiclone) que não dá mostras
de qualquer abrandamento,o tempo é de cortes nas prestações (precipitações)  sociais .
As previsões  do FMI  (GFS)  e do BCE (  ECM), 
coincidem na má prestação das Finanças  ( Instabilidades)  portuguesas.
O Orçamento ( previsões sazonais) , insiste na vantagem de tomar 
estas agrestes  medidas agora e não,  lá mais para o adiantar do Inverno ,
onde  seriam certamente  mais gravosas.
Pois. Não haverá muito mais para dizer.
É a crise. Para além dos tempos, também no Tempo ( de que gostámos)...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2010 às 02:46)

Ao que tudo parece, quem está cheio de vontade que o frio chegue em força ainda terá de esperar bem mais algum tempo...pelo menos pelas previsões dos modelos, a entrada de massas de ar frio é uma autentica miragem...aliás, será bem pelo contrário...
Se a temperatura manter-se-à bem amena, a precipitação também andará escondida...
As previsões valem aquilo que valem, mas para já o quadro de fundo que se encaixa prevê que o inicio de Novembro seja ainda tímido em relação à precipitação, mas do meio até ao final do mês estaremos sujeitos a centros de baixas pressões que trarão com eles instabilidade e a tão desejada chuva...
O frio terá algumas aparições, uma das quais (a mais acentuada) para meados de Novembro antes da chegada da primeira depressão que trará chuva, depois desaparece enquanto a precipitação se mantiver...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 11:53)

Parece que se tem vindo a modelar algo pro fim de semana. Será que se irá aguentar ?


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2010 às 11:58)

Penso que até ao final do corrente mês, o panorama actual, com muito sol, noites frescas e dias mornos se irá manter.

  Tenho esperança que em Novembro a situação se altere, nomeadamente se se cumprirem as previsões dos russos, com a debilidade da corrente do golfo a provocar uma vaga de frio quase sem precedentes.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 12:00)

Veterano disse:


> Tenho esperança que em Novembro a situação se altere, nomeadamente se se cumprirem as previsões dos russos, com a debilidade da corrente do golfo a provocar uma vaga de frio quase sem precedentes.



Não eram os polacos ? 

Mesmo assim essa ideia é  se já estamos em crise, e se congela tudo para aí, ainda vamos mais ao fundo com o peso do gelo. Mas vamos esperar pra ver, até finais de Novembro o frio irá chegar certamente, agora se seco ou húmido ninguém sabe.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2010 às 12:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que se tem vindo a modelar algo pro fim de semana. Será que se irá aguentar ?



Pois bem nesta saida do gfs já não mete nada, a não ser só para o norte alguns chuviscos, de resto este tempo sempre igual vai se manter por mais tempo.


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2010 às 12:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não eram os polacos ?



  Foram sem dúvida cientistas polacos a avançarem com esta teoria, os efeitos mais graves seriam sentidos na Rússia, com as autoridades deste país a lançarem já medidas de protecção às populações.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 12:20)

Veterano disse:


> Penso que até ao final do corrente mês, o panorama actual, com muito sol, noites frescas e dias mornos se irá manter.
> 
> Tenho esperança que em Novembro a situação se altere, nomeadamente se se cumprirem as previsões dos russos, com a debilidade da corrente do golfo a provocar uma vaga de frio quase sem precedentes.



Em Novembro nem grande frio eu espero .... será um mesmo identico a este mês de Outubro ou mais seco ainda e pelo até dia 12 Novembro o panorama não se vai alterar, e na segunda metade se manterá um cenário Anticiclónico a menos que exista alguma cutoff, e que produza alguma coisa, mas se manterá assim a maior parte do mes de Novembro também, talvez com alguma coisa mudando depois do dia 17 Novembro... mas nada está bem definido ainda .. !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Em Novembro nem grande frio eu espero .... será um mesmo identico a este mês de Outubro ou mais seco ainda e pelo até dia 12 Novembro o panorama não se vai alterar, e na segunda metade se manterá um cenário Anticiclónico a menos que exista alguma cutoff, e que produza alguma coisa, mas se manterá assim a maior parte do mes de Novembro também, talvez com alguma coisa mudando depois do dia 17 Novembro... mas nada está bem definido ainda .. !!



Como é que sabes que novembro vai ser seco, não bastou já estar 111 dias seguidos sem chover para vir ai novamente a seca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2010 às 13:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Em Novembro nem grande frio eu espero .... será um mesmo identico a este mês de Outubro ou mais seco ainda e pelo até dia 12 Novembro o panorama não se vai alterar, e na segunda metade se manterá um cenário Anticiclónico a menos que exista alguma cutoff, e que produza alguma coisa, mas se manterá assim a maior parte do mes de Novembro também, talvez com alguma coisa mudando depois do dia 17 Novembro... mas nada está bem definido ainda .. !!



Muito gostas da seca. Adoras ela, o ano passado querias ter uma grande seca só que o Inverno estragou-te os planos. Se o ano passado, ai não chove e não sei mais quê, era tudo falso, o que tu queres é viveres no deserto. Agora percebo-te muito melhor, porque nos dias que choveu andavas deprimido porque assim estragava a seca e isso, basta ver os teus comentários nos dias que choveu, dizias que no Algarve chovia 15 a 20 mm no último evento, e ele deixou em todo o Algarve em todas as estações mais do dobro.

Só uma curiosidade, o Outubro vai já com uma anomalia perto de -0.7ºC no Algarve, mas aos olhos de alguns tem sido um mês normal, o que me leva a parecer que isto aqui pelo Algarve tem tudo menos de Verão de São Martinho, como alguns apregoam aí.

É só para chamar a atenção, senão vamos entrar no mesmo caminho que o ano passado. Ao menos aqui, pelo Algarve já houve uma grande rega e as ervas já nascem como é hábito nascerem em todos os Outubros.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2010 às 13:21)

Aurélio disse:


> *Em Novembro nem grande frio eu espero .... será um mesmo identico a este mês de Outubro ou mais seco ainda e pelo até dia 12 Novembro o panorama não se vai alterar*, e na segunda metade se manterá um cenário Anticiclónico a menos que exista alguma cutoff, e que produza alguma coisa, mas se manterá assim a maior parte do mes de Novembro também, talvez com alguma coisa mudando depois do dia 17 Novembro... mas nada está bem definido ainda .. !!



Boa tarde!
Mas qual é a base com que afirma isso? É empírica ou baseada em dados concretos?
Muito se discute aqui a fiabilidade dos modelos para além de 4 ou 5 dias, quanto mais fazerem-se afirmações tão convictas a uma tão longa distância...
É que dá a impressão que, quando nos convém, acima das 96h, por exemplo, descredibilizamos os modelos dada a sua imprecisão para esses prazos, mas depois afirma-se que até 12 de Novembro (quase para daqui a um mês) não vai chover e tudo mais...
Ou estamos em sede de previsões sazonais, ou então, para tópico de seguimento ou previsão do tempo e modelos, não me parece que tais afirmações contribuam por aí além para a credibilidade do tópico.
Não leve a mal Aurélio, mas é recorrente nesse tipo de afirmações... 
O que não quer dizer que até nem venha a acertar na mouche, até porque respeito bastante as suas análises, mas será sempre mais positivo e valorado se as suas afirmações vierem acompanhadas de algo mais que as sustente para tão longos prazos de tempo.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Out 2010 às 13:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Em Novembro nem grande frio eu espero .... será um mesmo identico a este mês de Outubro ou mais seco ainda e pelo até dia 12 Novembro o panorama não se vai alterar, e na segunda metade se manterá um cenário Anticiclónico a menos que exista alguma cutoff, e que produza alguma coisa, mas se manterá assim a maior parte do mes de Novembro também, talvez com alguma coisa mudando depois do dia 17 Novembro... mas nada está bem definido ainda .. !!



Este Senhor é bruxo...só pode, só que aínda bem que raramente acerta!!!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 13:53)

> Muito gostas da seca. Adoras ela, o ano passado querias ter uma grande seca só que o Inverno estragou-te os planos. Se o ano passado, ai não chove e não sei mais quê, era tudo falso, o que tu queres é viveres no deserto


Estragou-me os planos, quais planos, eu sempre disse que o ano passado durante o Outono quem tinha mais chances de precipitação acima da média era o Norte. Enquanto falaste, e falaste da seca, mais seca, mais seca ... eu sempre disse com certeza que apenas em Dezembro iria chover, ainda me lembro de estares falando na seca no inicio de Dezembro e eu dizer que chegaria a qualquer momento devido ás anomalias dos modelos sazonais 





> Agora percebo-te muito melhor, porque nos dias que choveu andavas deprimido porque assim estragava a seca e isso, basta ver os teus comentários nos dias que choveu, dizias que no Algarve chovia 15 a 20 mm no último evento, e ele deixou em todo o Algarve em todas as estações mais do dobro.


Eu disse que a frente daria 15 a 20 mm e foi o que aconteceu ... enganei-me não, e disse que o evento daria uns 40 mm, na maior parte dos sitios foi ligeiramente superior... Estás com 50 mm, Faro está com 35 mm e Portimão está com cerca de 70 mm, e assim fica até ao final do mês !!
Quando eu disse que depois dessa depressão dificilmente viria mais alguma coisa, fizerem orelhas mocas ... e o resultado é aquilo que os modelos mostram ...



> Só uma curiosidade, o Outubro vai já com uma anomalia perto de -0.7ºC no Algarve, mas aos olhos de alguns tem sido um mês normal, o que me leva a parecer que isto aqui pelo Algarve tem tudo menos de Verão de São Martinho, como alguns apregoam aí.


Outubro ainda apenas passou 17 dias, e é muito mais dificil ver se será mais quente ou frio do que se vem chuva !!



> É só para chamar a atenção, senão vamos entrar no mesmo caminho que o ano passado. Ao menos aqui, pelo Algarve já houve uma grande rega e as ervas já nascem como é hábito nascerem em todos os Outubros.


Nasceram, o que nasce também morre ... e o que disse mantenho, pelo menos até dia 15 Novembro deverá ser mais ou menos assim, o que não quer dizer que não possa existir algum dia com precipitação fraca ....
Além disso a seca faz parte do clima, e eu ao contrário de outros não olhos apenas a modelos de curto prazo, olhando a sazonais, foruns, e inumeros sites de previsão....
O Anticiclone a norte é uma certeza, tenho dúvidas é no que respeita depois ao JetStream devido á posição do Anticiclone no Pacifico Norte (Nordeste)


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2010 às 14:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Este Senhor é bruxo...só pode, só que aínda bem que raramente acerta!!!



Uns são bruxos e outros veem para aqui mandar bocas que não servem para nada.Mesmo nada!



Vai continuar o anticiclone sim,com temperaturas amenas,vento fraco e ondulações na Costa Ocidental fraquinhas.
Frio também não será muito,só nas minimas algum haverá..Temperaturas praticamente na média e sol,muito sol! O Outono o ano passado ainda começou pior,e depois foi o que vimos.É preciso é ter calma,e não ficar nervoso com a falta de chuva que ela vai aparecer.. Por isso é ter paciência,agradecer ao que já veio e esperar por outro evento.Até lá é aproveitar o sol para actividades ao ar livre,o Sol que não é nenhum bicho papão!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 14:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Mas qual é a base com que afirma isso? É empírica ou baseada em dados concretos?
> Muito se discute aqui a fiabilidade dos modelos para além de 4 ou 5 dias, quanto mais fazerem-se afirmações tão convictas a uma tão longa distância...
> É que dá a impressão que, quando nos convém, acima das 96h, por exemplo, descredibilizamos os modelos dada a sua imprecisão para esses prazos, mas depois afirma-se que até 12 de Novembro (quase para daqui a um mês) não vai chover e tudo mais...
> ...



A Fiabilidade dos modelos é consoante o dinamismo na atmosfera nas nossas latitudes, e em minha opinião neste momento está algo parada ....
O que digo agora já tinha começado a dizer há uma semana e é um pouco por forma empirica, outra olhando aos modelos sazonais, modelos curto e médio prazo, previsões empiricas se quiser de outras pessoas, que por acaso (será mesmo que foi  ) acertaram em cheio no mês de Outubro e essa pessoa acreditem que percebe do que diz..... enfim misturando tudo, mas também tento relacionar com aquilo que já aconteceu noutros anos ...
Concordo consigo apenas que se calhar fujo um pouco ao tópico, mas tento olhar mais frente em vez de olhar ao que está ao pé do nariz ....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2010 às 14:46)

Nasceram, o que nasce também morre ... e o que disse mantenho, pelo menos até dia 15 Novembro deverá ser mais ou menos assim, o que não quer dizer que não possa existir algum dia com precipitação fraca ....
Além disso a seca faz parte do clima, e eu ao contrário de outros não olhos apenas a modelos de curto prazo, olhando a sazonais, foruns, e inumeros sites de previsão....
O Anticiclone a norte é uma certeza, tenho dúvidas é no que respeita depois ao JetStream devido á posição do Anticiclone no Pacifico Norte (Nordeste)[/QUOTE]

Mas como pode ter tanta certeza que vai ser seco, é que nem os modelos sazonais tem assim tanta certeza, estão constantemente a mudificar.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 14:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> Este Senhor é bruxo...só pode, só que aínda bem que raramente acerta!!!



Eu com o meu bruxedo prevejo que o Sr. este ano terá muitas chances de frio, agora a neve aí já não sei ....
Se bem que isto de ver se  será mais frio ou mais quente para mim é bem mais dificil de analisar
A educação é algo que faz parte dos meus principios de vida, e por isso acho que um pedido de desculpas apenas lhe ficaria bem !!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 14:58)

> Mas como pode ter tanta certeza que vai ser seco, é que nem os modelos sazonais tem assim tanta certeza, estão contantemente a mudificar.



Dizer que vai ser seco .. não quer dizer que não chova, pois cada região tem a sua média mensal e o que tenho poucas dúvidas é que a 1ª semana de Novembro pelo menos não seja quase completamente seca (neste caso sem chuva)!!
A primeira quinzena é que pode ser particularmente seca podendo recuperar mais pro final do mês !!
E sim os modelos tem estado constantemente a mudar mas é aquilo que já disse N e N vezes, as altas pressões a Norte são uma certeza, agora depende é da posição geográfico que tiverem, e este ano poderão estar ligeiramente mais a sul que o ano passado e ocorrer o que se tem visto esta semana que passou por exemplo (anomalia a norte mas algo mais a sul impedindo que subam até pelo menos á região do sul)....
Olhando ao z700 que é aquele que tem oscilado demasiado infelizmente, as altas pressões estão lá no norte só que do mesmo modo que em Outubro estão estendendo algo em crista até nós ... poderá acontecer o mesmo em Novembro !!
Todos os modelos que consultei dão altas pressões a Norte só que uns mais a sul e outros mais a norte e isso está baralhando tudo ....
Mas não me quero alongar mais ..neste assunto que isto está fugindo demasiado ao tópico já !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2010 às 15:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Dizer que vai ser seco .. não quer dizer que não chova, pois cada região tem a sua média mensal e o que tenho poucas dúvidas é que a 1ª semana de Novembro pelo menos não seja quase completamente seca (neste caso sem chuva)!!
> A primeira quinzena é que pode ser particularmente seca podendo recuperar mais pro final do mês !!
> E sim os modelos tem estado constantemente a mudar mas é aquilo que já disse N e N vezes, as altas pressões a Norte são uma certeza, agora depende é da posição geográfico que tiverem, e este ano poderão estar ligeiramente mais a sul que o ano passado e ocorrer o que se tem visto esta semana que passou por exemplo (anomalia a norte mas algo mais a sul impedindo que subam até pelo menos á região do sul)....
> Olhando ao z700 que é aquele que tem oscilado demasiado infelizmente, as altas pressões estão lá no norte só que do mesmo modo que em Outubro estão estendendo algo em crista até nós ... poderá acontecer o mesmo em Novembro !!
> ...



Ok, mas as coisas quase nunca são como eles dizem, podem estar a prever que a 1 semana será seca mas pode acontecer o contrario, que é isso que espero que aconteca.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Out 2010 às 15:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu com o meu bruxedo prevejo que o Sr. este ano terá muitas chances de frio, agora a neve aí já não sei ....
> Se bem que isto de ver se  será mais frio ou mais quente para mim é bem mais dificil de analisar
> A educação é algo que faz parte dos meus principios de vida, e por isso acho que um pedido de desculpas apenas lhe ficaria bem !!



Peço deculpa se ficou ofendido, no entanto sinto-me no direito de interpretar como futurologia previsões sazonais é essa a minha convicção, no entanto quem afirma com toda a certeza o que irá acontecer daqui a mês em termos metereológicos se não é bruxo então é vidente, que me parece realmente o termo mais adequado. Já agora fica a minha previsão para o Inverno em Bragança: Vai ser frio, vai chover, em principio deve nevar alguma coisa, geadas também vão acontecer e de certeza que não vai estar calor! Agora isto é o que acontece todos os Invernos em Bragança...já agora em Faro não deverá nevar! Espero não me enganar muito!


----------



## PauloSR (18 Out 2010 às 15:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Peço deculpa se ficou ofendido, no entanto sinto-me no direito de interpretar como futurologia previsões sazonais é essa a minha convicção, no entanto quem afirma com toda a certeza o que irá acontecer daqui a mês em termos metereológicos se não é bruxo então é vidente [...]



Peço desculpa aos moderadores, mas acho que devo dizer o seguinte: chega de conversas trocistas neste forum. A imagem dele é seria, para se andar aqui neste tipo de conversa barata. Educação e respeito são valores que cabem em qualquer lado.

Peço desculpa pelo off topic


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Out 2010 às 16:51)

ThaZouk disse:


> Peço desculpa aos moderadores, mas acho que devo dizer o seguinte: chega de conversas trocistas neste forum. A imagem dele é seria, para se andar aqui neste tipo de conversa barata. Educação e respeito são valores que cabem em qualquer lado.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off topic



O que dá credibilidade a este tópico são previsões fundamentadas e não futurologia ou afirmações do tipo o "AA vai-se manter todo o mês do Novembro". Em relação à educação e respeito concordo que deverá haver e tenho consciência que em nenhum momento deixei de praticar esses valores no Fórum, no entanto peço desculpa se feri susceptibilidades...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 18:26)

Vamos a factos concretos tendo em conta a análise ao GFS das 12h:

Temperatura média prevista:





Pressão:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Precipitação:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Que dizer respeitante a isto:
- as temperaturas médias terão uma tendencia de subida, ainda que não muito acentuada;
- todos os membros da saida apontam um tempo muito uniforme pelo menos até ás 300 horas, sendo muito uniforme como se pode ver no 2º gráfico;
- a precipitação apenas um ou outro membro tende a colocar lá acima das 300 horas e mesmo assim residual....

A mim quando os membros apontam todos no mesmo sentido garantem-me sem dúvida tempo estável durante pelo menos os próximos 10 ou 12 dias !!
Portanto estamos conversados para este mês !!

PS: Sim eu sei que este é apenas o Ensemble para Lisboa !!


----------



## Rainy (18 Out 2010 às 19:12)

Ou seja este Outono em termos de mau tempo vai-se suportar na depressão Paula


----------



## squidward (18 Out 2010 às 19:45)

Rainy disse:


> Ou seja este Outono em termos de mau tempo vai-se suportar na depressão Paula



o Outono vai até meados de Dezembro, portanto ainda é cedo para afirmar tal coisa. 
 Por agora e por aquilo que mostram os modelos, nada de interessante parece querer se desenhar, pelo menos até inícios de Novembro. Vamos aguardar


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2010 às 19:49)

Faz-me confusão o que se passa neste tópico vai na volta.

Thazouk:

_"Peço desculpa aos moderadores, mas acho que devo dizer o seguinte: chega de conversas trocistas neste forum. *A imagem dele é seria*, para se andar aqui neste tipo de conversa barata. Educação e respeito são valores que cabem em qualquer lado."
_

Ora aqui está um participante do fórum que felizmente percebe o que se passa. Nada de mais, está cá quase há um ano. Confusão faz-me que participantes mais antigos ainda não tenham assimilado isso e estejam constantemente com uma sede de protagonismo que sabe-se lá porquê a procuram aqui.

Este fórum é visitado, mesmo em alturas monótonas com a actual por milhares de pessoas e é claro como a água que a conversa nos post's anteriores não interessam a ninguém.

Aqui fala-se de ciência e não no oculto. Para isso existem tantos outros espaços onde podem testar as vossas facetas de "adivinhos".

Aqui não se diz "acho que", diz-se "na previsão e nos modelos está lá que".
Aqui não se diz "acho que ganha o modelo tal", diz-se "o modelo tal pode estar mais correcto porque...e explicar o porquê"

Quem não sabe participar neste tópico simples...não participe.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2010 às 20:05)

Rainy disse:


> Ou seja este Outono em termos de mau tempo vai-se suportar na depressão Paula



Ninguem disse isso ....a* tendência* é para se manter o AA mais ou menos na posição onde está durante o mês de Novembro!!
Ninguém garante que não se intrometa por exemplo uma cutoff e que em 4 dias despeje o mesmo que num mês!


----------



## David sf (18 Out 2010 às 22:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Peço deculpa se ficou ofendido, no entanto sinto-me no direito de interpretar como futurologia previsões sazonais é essa a minha convicção, no entanto quem afirma com toda a certeza o que irá acontecer daqui a mês em termos metereológicos se não é bruxo então é vidente, que me parece realmente o termo mais adequado. Já agora fica a minha previsão para o Inverno em Bragança: Vai ser frio, vai chover, em principio deve nevar alguma coisa, geadas também vão acontecer e de certeza que não vai estar calor! Agora isto é o que acontece todos os Invernos em Bragança...já agora em Faro não deverá nevar! Espero não me enganar muito!



As previsões sazonais valem o que valem. Mas costumam acertar, principalmente quando quase todos os modelos estão de acordo. E se acertarem, em Portugal continental, a lotaria sairia em dois locais:

- No Algarve, que seria provavelmente a região do país continental onde choveria mais, com as depressões a localizarem-se maioritariamente a sul do país. 
- E em Bragança, cujos grandes nevões ocorrem maioritariamente com entradas de nordeste.

_____________________________

É normalíssimo este estado do tempo nesta altura do ano, e geralmente quando o AA estaciona na posição onde os modelos o estão a colocar é muito difícil de o tirar de lá. Mas estamos em Outubro ainda, o ano passado chegámos a Dezembro em pior situação, vamos esperar.

Não deverão haver grandes chuvadas (se calhar nenhuma) nem grandes entradas frias até final de Outubro, é praticamente consensual, se bem que a fazer fé na última saída do ECMWF (completamente desfasada das anteriores e de outros modelos, e portanto pouco provável de estar certa) não seria de descartar a queda de neve no alto da Serra da Estrela na noite de Sábado para Domingo, devido a uma entrada de norte originada por uma depressão no Golfo da Biscaia. Mas o mais provável é que não aconteça nada de relevante até final do mês, salvo algumas mínimas bem interessantes. E dias muito suaves e confortáveis, com temperaturas agradáveis e humidade baixa.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia ... o que nos diz os modelos hoje?

162h:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


240h:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Acima das 300h:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


E as temperaturas:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


E o que diz todos os membros da saida gerada: (precipitação)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bem os membros no inicio de Novembro já mostram uma *possivel* mudança de padrão, pelo menos no que a Lisboa diz respeito...
Vamos analisando as saídas .....
Mas para já até lá prás 180h, o Anticiclone vai andar entre em cima ou a oeste de nós, depois tende para ficar a Leste (mas apanhando aí Portugal) e aí sim as depressões ficam a oeste e o resto depende da interacção destes dois ...
Uma análise cientifica corroborada entre os modelos GFS e ECM que estão bastante coincidentes mesmo a longo prazo embora o ECM seja sempre mais confuso de analisar a longo prazo


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2010 às 11:12)

Boa análise Aurélio, finalmente "strictly to the facts".

  Estamos todos de acordo, dificilmente até ao final do corrente mês de Outubro o AA deixará de exercer a sua influência, com tempo ensolarado.

  Terá lugar a mudança no padrão logo no início de Novembro? Penso que ainda é cedo para o afirmarmos...


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2010 às 14:46)

David sf disse:


> As previsões sazonais valem o que valem. Mas costumam acertar, principalmente quando quase todos os modelos estão de acordo. E se acertarem, em Portugal continental, a lotaria sairia em dois locais:
> 
> - No Algarve, que seria provavelmente a região do país continental onde choveria mais, com as depressões a localizarem-se maioritariamente a sul do país.
> - E em Bragança, cujos grandes nevões ocorrem maioritariamente com entradas de nordeste.
> ...



Sim..a nivel sazonal..e mesmo no longo prazo, após as 180h, podem-se apenas detectar tendencias com base em padrões sinopticos e com um pouco de circulação atmosferica aplicada...
Mas só conseguimos ver com exatidão quando os modelos estão o mais coerentes possiveis...coisa que por vezes até ás 72h deixa de acontecer...

Analizando a saida do GFS das 06z podemos ver que até este domingo ( T+96h), permanecemos sob influencia do AA em superficie e de um cavado de fraca expressão nos niveis altos...cavado esse ligado aos sistemas de baixas  na eurpa central.
Mantem-se o regime actual de tempo seco com minimas localmente entre os 0º e os +5º...e máximas agradaveis a superar os 20º com pontos acima dos 25º nomeadamente na bacia do Tejo-Sado.

Ás 96h, e até 2f torna-se muito forte a tendencia de sermos afectados pela ponta de um cavado associado a uma baixa atlantica ( nas ilhas britanicas) que se move para E.
Este cavado transporta uma frente fria de fraca a moderada actividade que afectará no domingo de um modo mais intenso (>15mm), regiões a norte do Tejo ou do eixo Lisboa-Evora ( precipitações fracas, moderadas nas terras altas do centro e NW, e ventos fracos de W rodando para NNW).
Esta frente será responsavel pela expulsão da massa de ar continental...e trará um fluxo mais humido e ameno nos niveis baixos...causando descida das Tmax e subida das Tmin...já nos niveis médios >900hpa, a entrada de ar de NW menos modificado pelas aguas do oceano causará uma descida de temperatura, passando dos actuais 12º nos 850hpa para valores próximos a 0º
Como tal ponho *algumas possibilidades de queda de neve *, a cotas acima de 1600-1700m, no norte e centro.

A partir de 2f, é consensual entre o GFS/06z e o ECMWF/00z, a entrada da dorsal atlantica com o AA a fortalecer-se sobre a PI/golfo de biscaia, establecendo um regime de ventos de NNE rodando para ESE.
Nesta altura já não seremos afectados por ar de origem europeia ( pois as baixas europeias moverse-hão para E cortando o fluxo de ar frio) mas sim por ar mais quente e humido que integra a circulação do AA...esse ar será substituida por uma massa de ar mais quente e seca vinda de SE, causando uma gradual subida de temperaturas a partir de 3f, com céus limpos...sem excluir alguns fenomenos de inversão térmica mas muito mais fracos do que os que teem acontecido.

Como disse o Aurélio, há uma tendencia para a colocação de outra frente algures na 1a semana de Novembro ( talvez após o feriado)....eu digo uma frente porque os modelos não colocam nada que faça antecipar um padrão de depressões mais a sul...portanto em principio será apenas uma frente tipica de NW, associada a um cavado que com sorte pode isolar-se...mas em principio com fraca a moderada actividade...
No longo termo há sim um padrão geral "macro-sinóptico"...ou seja..uma tendencia que observo na circulação na zona Atlântica-Europeia,  de uma NAO+ fraca, com o AA nos 35-40ºN e as baixas no atlantico pela latitude da Irlanda...noto tambem alguma instabilidade no jet ( muito ondulatorio..com chances de lançar alguma ULL por cá), que aliás é tipica de um evento de niña ( a mesma niña que está a favorecer a ocorrencia de cheias e a ciclogénese tropical no Pcifico W)...sendo assim, parece que até meados/inicios de Novembro poderemos ter algum defice de precipitação e temperatuas na média.
Já o resto do Inverno...actualmente estou a ponderar que Dezembro e Janeiro possam ser ligeiramente chuvosos, com perturbações ondulatórias do jet a causar episodios de chuva, e estou a desistir da ideia de episódios de frio/tempo seco mais fortes em fev-mar...acho que este Inverno vai acabar por ser dominado por uma NAO+ ligeira, com precipitações na borderline em relação á média e temperaturas na média...devido á niña...mas estou um pouco como os modelos sasonais...ainda está tudo em branco...muito indefenido

Este inverno na Europa parece-me que vai ser quente e humido no Norte, normal a ligeiramente seco e talvez um pouco fresco a Sul e frio com alguma seca no E/NE


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2010 às 22:04)

stormy disse:


> Como tal ponho *algumas possibilidades de queda de neve *, *a cotas acima de 1600-1700m, no norte* e centro.



Só uma pequena correcção e que nada coloca em causa a tua excelente análise..
Cotas acima dos 1600-1700 mts apenas temos no centro, mais concretamente no maciço da Serra da Estrela (ou como saudosamente gosto de apelidar de Montes Hermínios - como eram conhecidos há bastante tempo - este nome tem uma espécie de "magia").
O ponto mais alto do norte fica no alto da Nevosa, na serra do Gerês, com 1556 mts.


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2010 às 22:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só uma pequena correcção e que nada coloca em causa a tua excelente análise..
> Cotas acima dos 1600-1700 mts apenas temos no centro, mais concretamente no maciço da Serra da Estrela (ou como saudosamente gosto de apelidar de Montes Hermínios - como eram conhecidos há bastante tempo - este nome tem uma espécie de "magia").
> O ponto mais alto do norte fica no alto da Nevosa, na serra do Gerês, com 1556 mts.



Desculpa a gaffe
Mas falando nisso...como o Gerês está mais a norte, e perto da bolsa de ar frio em altura...talvez caia alguma coisa no topo, especialmente nas horas mais frias de Domingo


----------



## frederico (19 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só uma pequena correcção e que nada coloca em causa a tua excelente análise..
> Cotas acima dos 1600-1700 mts apenas temos no centro, mais concretamente no maciço da Serra da Estrela (ou como saudosamente gosto de apelidar de Montes Hermínios - como eram conhecidos há bastante tempo - este nome tem uma espécie de "magia").
> O ponto mais alto do norte fica no alto da Nevosa, na serra do Gerês, com 1556 mts.



Pensava que o ponto mais alto do Norte ficava na serra do Larouco.

PS: já confirmei, o Pico da Nevosa é o ponto mais alto do Norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2010 às 23:13)

stormy disse:


> Desculpa a gaffe
> Mas falando nisso...como o Gerês está mais a norte, e perto da bolsa de ar frio em altura...talvez caia alguma coisa no topo, especialmente nas horas mais frias de Domingo





frederico disse:


> Pensava que o ponto mais alto do Norte ficava na serra do Larouco.



Talvez nas serras do Gerês ou Larouco (1525 mts) que, pela sua relativa interioridade, tem também condições muito boas para isso. A _*iso 5*_ estará bem em cima do norte do país no domingo e na 2ª feira (2º o GFS).

Esperemos alguma animação para despertar a malta aqui do fórum...


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2010 às 23:15)

o GFS ja acompanha o ECM
ja preve alguma/pouca chuva
pelo menos para o norte para o fim de semana
sempre é melhor que nada


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2010 às 10:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> O ponto mais alto do norte fica no alto da Nevosa, na serra do Gerês, com 1556 mts.




Também pensava que era Larouco. Nesta carta hipsométrica que tenho vem Larouco com 1527m e Gerês com 1508m. Não haverá para aí algum erro ?










Relativamente à possibilidade de neve a cotas altas, parece que se esfumou nas saídas posteriores.




*Edit*

Já confirmei os 1548 metros numa carta militar


----------



## rozzo (20 Out 2010 às 10:58)

Pois, na zona centro parece que as cotas, caso chegue chuva de jeito, não irão abaixo dos 2000m.
Na Galiza e talvez no Gerês, a fiar no GFS poderia andar no limite da primeira neve.
Mas lá está, é o GFS. Olhando para as cartas, o ECMWF parece-me bem menos frio, e à distância que é, como sempre fio-me mais neste 2º modelo, e portanto, parece-me um pouco difícil.


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Out 2010 às 12:07)

Bom dia, não sei se é OT nem se este é o local indicado, mas aqui vai a minha questão:



Há varios dias que olho para a imagem do SAT24 e está tudo cheio de nuvens, excepto o nosso rectangulo e os nossos vizinhos. Parece que há uma barreira fisica que impede as nuvens de vir para aqui. É o AA? Só mesmo para Portugal e Espanha ?


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2010 às 16:38)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Bom dia, não sei se é OT nem se este é o local indicado, mas aqui vai a minha questão:
> 
> 
> 
> Há varios dias que olho para a imagem do SAT24 e está tudo cheio de nuvens, excepto o nosso rectangulo e os nossos vizinhos. Parece que há uma barreira fisica que impede as nuvens de vir para aqui. É o AA? Só mesmo para Portugal e Espanha ?



As nuvens que vês são geralmente estratos e nuvens baixas, porque o AA não deixa que se desenvolvam nuvens com maior componente vertical ( subsidencia em altura).
Essas nuvens ficam retidas na camada superficie ( PBL) abaixo de inversões nos niveis médios ( ar mais quente em cima de ar mais frio), inversões essas que se quebram de dia, dissipando essas nuvens e podendo gerar alguns cumulus humilis, prontamente dissipados pela subsidencia em altura.
Por outro lado, o fluxo que vem de este/nordeste perde humidade no seu trajecto continental, fazendo com que seja preciso muito frio para condensar...como esse ar não consegue subir não arrefece e não forma nuvens, conseguindo apenas fazer nevoeiros ao arrefecer radiativamnte á noite...o que tem gerado estas noites frias.
Estes três factores conjugados, que é o que está a afectar Portugal, fazem com que as condições para a formação de nebulosidade sejam muito más


----------



## rozzo (20 Out 2010 às 17:19)

Stormy a explicação está muito certinha e bonita, mas penso que no meio de todas as coisas bem que disseste, te esqueceste da mais básica e "literal" de acordo com a pergunta feita.. Referindo a palavra "barreira"!

É que há mesmo literalmente uma barreira física, de cadeias montanhosas no Norte de Espanha, e Pirinéus, que impede a passagem dessas nuvens baixas que tu próprio disseste, vindas de N/NE.

Óbvio que sei que sabes isto!  
Mas no entusiasmo da explicação técnica acho que te esqueceste da resposta mais simples para a pergunta simples do rapaz!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2010 às 17:47)

Vince disse:


> Já confirmei os 1548 metros numa carta militar



Pois...falhei por 8 metros! Bolas

Se bem me lembro foi numa carta geodésica que vi os 1556 mts. Mas é comum algumas (poucas) diferenças em várias cartas altimétricas. Não sei como colhem os dados mas em muitos mapas e cartas há pequenas oscilações dos valores.

Quanto às possibilidades de neve nestas zonas: estas montanhas são mais sujeitas à influência marítima, tanto a nível da temperatura como da humidade, factores importantes a considerar. E é por isso que por vezes em situações de transição como esta época actual é difícil ter certezas.
Também não é por acaso que ao estarem sujeitas às massas de ar marítimo em pleno inverno, tenham grandes quedas de neve em curtos períodos.


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Out 2010 às 20:52)

Rozzo e Stormy muito obrigado!

De certeza que há muitos visitantes com essa e outras dúvidas, mas aqui é o melhor local para aprender!


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2010 às 22:03)

rozzo disse:


> Stormy a explicação está muito certinha e bonita, mas penso que no meio de todas as coisas bem que disseste, te esqueceste da mais básica e "literal" de acordo com a pergunta feita.. Referindo a palavra "barreira"!
> 
> É que há mesmo literalmente uma barreira física, de cadeias montanhosas no Norte de Espanha, e Pirinéus, que impede a passagem dessas nuvens baixas que tu próprio disseste, vindas de N/NE.
> 
> ...



Epá...achava que estava subentendido, quando falei nas massas de ar irem perdendo conteudo em agua...
lol

Bom...segundo o GFS/12z e o ECMWF/12z parece que, após Domingo e a passagem da frente, em principio de fraca actividade, a duração do periodo de maior estabilidade tende a ser limitada.

Com a reentrada da dorsal entre a PI/Europa W e África, na proxima semana, teremos uns dias calmos de sol e tempo ameno ( embora noites frescas)...mas algures durante o fim-de-semana prolongado e meados da 1a semana de Novembro ( para horror de uns e contentameno de outros) teremos a formação de um cavado profundo no atlantico central...ora..advecção muito fria de NW em altura+entrade de pluma de ar quente e humido de SW...e temos os ingredientes para uns dias interessantes nos inicios de Novembro...assim como tivemos a Paula nos inicios deste mês...
Situação a acompanhar..( ainda bem que errei no prognóstico de tempo activo somente mais para meados de nov...ufaa)..

Boas noites


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2010 às 22:44)

stormy disse:


> Epá...achava que estava subentendido, quando falei nas massas de ar irem perdendo conteudo em agua...
> lol
> 
> Bom...segundo o GFS/12z e o ECMWF/12z parece que, após Domingo e a passagem da frente, em principio de fraca actividade, a duração do periodo de maior estabilidade tende a ser limitada.
> ...



Lol .... Stormy, bom post e muito humoristico 
Até ao final do mês este tempo calmo, e morno como tem estado é seguro ...
Depois a partir das 240h a atmosfera aparenta tornar-se algo mais instável, mas vamos vendo o que vai acontecendo, pois instabilidade *neste momento*, aparenta ser devido a um cavado profundo a norte (oeste do Uk entenda-se) que poderá abrir uma brecha no anticiclone, isto devido a que este ANTICICLONE que se encontra em cima de nós ou a oeste de nós se mova cerca das 200h para leste podendo "abrir uma brecha" e assim esse cavado poder descer algo em latitude, mas olhando bem depois á precipitação trata-se basicamente de um sistema frontal com alguma precipitação interessante, sendo que depois disso aparente o AA restaurar a sua posição dominante!!
Vamos analisando calmamente os modelos, pois *aparenta* poder haver no final de Outubro e primeira semana de Novembro uma forte circulação zonal (não me estou referindo a igual a Dezembro do ano passado, mas sim ao contrário)
A análise está feita olhando unicamente para os modelos

EDIT: Acabando de analisar todos os membros reparei que foram apenas dois (aparenta) que mostram isso, e nenhum membro coloca nenhuma depressão a oeste de Portugal, portanto em conclusão circulação zonal com uma possivel escapadela á peninsula ibérica, no final do mês ou inicio de Novembro!
Mas vamos analisar o Ensemble:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia .... estou comentando no dia de hoje apenas para dizer que até á eternidade (15 dias) não se prevê alterações no estado do tempo actual, apenas destaque para no final de Outubro e 1ª semana de Novembro para uma forte intensificação da circulação zonal nas latitudes mais elevadas e um bloqueio longitudinal no sentido figurativo, pois devido á circulação zonal o AA estendo-se desde quase o Canadá até ao Mediterrâneo.
Panorama este que já estava previsto em alguns sites há 1 mês, mas isso não interessa, e aliás é normalmente isso que costuma acontecer nesta altura do ano.
Portanto neste momento ambos os modelos apontam essa circulação zonal forte para final do mês e inicio de Novembro nas altas latitudes, enquanto aqui seguirá o predomonio anticiclónico.
Mas atenção que a região Norte na circulação zonal por vezes é afectada .... de forma feroz mais no Minho e Douro Litoral !!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2010 às 11:52)

Basicamente vamos ter 1 mês sem precipitação pelo menos aqui no sul.
Não sei onde é que já vi esse filme...tou a ter um déjavu


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2010 às 12:35)

Segundo o que me disse a Climat há dias, a semana de 15 a 21 de Novembro e as seguintes o ECM mostra precipitação acima do normal em todo o país, nas semanas anteriores não existe sinal significativo.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2010 às 13:18)

Atenção que eu falei até ao final da 1ª semana de Novembro, não referi o mês  de Novembro todo que estes modelos estão dando comigo em doido 
E sim muito provavelmente poderemos ter um mês *quase sem chuva * aqui no Algarve 
Um mês quer dizer .... desde 11 Outubro a 11 Novembro !!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 19:21)

Estou a ver no sat umas grandes células sobre o arquipélago da Madeira, será que cá chegam?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2010 às 19:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estou a ver no sat umas grandes células sobre o arquipélago da Madeira, será que cá chegam?



Só se tiverem o GPS avariado


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 19:32)

Ok, obrigado pela resposta. Dias calmos são aborrecidos.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2010 às 20:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Atenção que eu falei até ao final da 1ª semana de Novembro, não referi o mês  de Novembro todo que estes modelos estão dando comigo em doido
> E sim muito provavelmente poderemos ter um mês *quase sem chuva * aqui no Algarve
> Um mês quer dizer .... desde 11 Outubro a 11 Novembro !!



Ó colega o meteociel mostra precipitaçao p 29 outubro, o q tem a dizer sobre isso? Diga algo bom para os ouvidos


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2010 às 20:55)

Ora viva a todos...cá estamos novamente para fazer um "refresh" aquilo que será de ser esperar nos próximos dias...

*O nosso amigo GFS:*

Continuaremos com a influencia do AA nas latitudes mais baixas pelo menos até ao final do mês de Outubro, o que prevê dias sem grande precipitação...O litoral norte pode ir tendo pequenos rasgos de instabilidade a chegarem, o sul ficará a seco...
A temperatura tendencialmente irá sofrer um ligeiro aumento pelo menos no que se refere às máximas, no entanto vislumbro no dia 26 de Outubro algo interessante no interior norte e centro relativamente às mínimas...
Conclusão: alguma precipitação este domingo no norte do país, em especial no litoral...para dia 29 e 30 é esperada chuva para todo o país...será que se vai aguentar até lá assim o panorama...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Out 2010 às 22:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Atenção que eu falei até ao final da 1ª semana de Novembro, não referi o mês  de Novembro todo que estes modelos estão dando comigo em doido
> E sim muito provavelmente poderemos ter um mês *quase sem chuva * aqui no Algarve
> Um mês quer dizer .... desde 11 Outubro a 11 Novembro !!





Zapiao disse:


> Ó colega o meteociel mostra precipitaçao p 29 outubro, o q tem a dizer sobre isso? Diga algo bom para os ouvidos







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:assobio:


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 22:27)

O que se vai passar daqui a uma semana (Domingo e Segunda)? O IM/ECM prevê vento forte e chuva para todo o lado. Sim eu sei que é daqui a uma semana e é incerto mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2010 às 23:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> O que se vai passar daqui a uma semana (Domingo e Segunda)? O IM/ECM prevê vento forte e chuva para todo o lado. Sim eu sei que é daqui a uma semana e é incerto mas mesmo assim...



Não só o IM e o ECM prevêem isso como parece que o GFS também se associa.
Nas cartas disponíveis para 30 e 31 de Outubro, estaremos sob a acção de um centro depressionário localizado a NO\N da península Ibérica, e com isso teremos a passagem de frente fria\quente (?) no nosso território. Se afectará as regiões mais a sul ainda é uma incógnita mas parece que as regiões mais a norte terão chuva e eventualmente vento.

*ECM*:





*GFS*:





Mas atenção: faltam ainda bastantes dias e só acompanhando os modelos que vão saindo saberemos com o que contar. Os modelos parecem estar numa razoável concordância a esta distância.
*Para já é cedo para se falar de **"vento forte e chuva para todo o lado"*


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 23:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Para já é cedo para se falar de **"vento forte e chuva para todo o lado"*


Sim, como disse no meu post ainda estamos a uma semana, não estava a dar certezas.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2010 às 23:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, como disse no meu post ainda estamos a uma semana, não estava a dar certezas.



Não é uma chamada de atenção para ti mas para aqueles membros ou não membros menos habituados a este espaço. Não deve haver dúvidas naquilo que colocamos aqui, sob pena de alarmar os menos incautos...


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2010 às 23:26)

Pois eu penso que essa brecha no maldito do AA vai acontecer e os últimos 3 dias deste mês vão ser bem diferentes em relação a este marasmo que temos vivido


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2010 às 23:31)

miguel disse:


> Pois eu penso que essa brecha no maldito do AA vai acontecer e os últimos 3 dias deste mês vão ser bem diferentes em relação a este marasmo que temos vivido



vamos la ver
as coisas estão bem encaminhadas apesar da distancia
espero que tenhamos um inicio de Novembro em alta


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2010 às 02:05)

Boas noites

*.........ECMWF/12z....GFS/18z..............*

Segundo estes modelos, que estão em acordo quase ao longo de toda a previsão, teremos, já neste dom/2f, a passagem de um fraco sistema frontal, com posterior advecção de ar frio e seco de NE.

Devido á area de frontogenese e a uma pequena intrusão de ar frio em altura, é provavel a ocorrencia de precipitação fraca a moderada e dispersa este dom/2f, com maior relançe para as regiões do norte e do centro.
A nivel de neve, continuo a ver algumas pequenas chançes nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela, embora, grosso modo, as cotas sejam >1800-2000m.
*Carta de superficie/Tpot 850hpa ( massas de ar):*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Após este evento ( pouco significativo) teremos uma semana de tempo seco, com noites frias e dias amenos ( devido á passagem daquela frente e entrada do ar mais seco e frio), mas uma gradual subida de temperaturas, mais para 4f-6f....devido á progressão da crista em altura/AA e advecção de ar fresco de NE que vai sendo substituido por ar mais quente de E/SE.
Espero uma semana bastante semelhante á passada, com inversões termical nocturnas localmente muito fortes.

Para o fim de semana prolongado há hipoteses da entrada de uma frente associada a um cavado com forte expressão em altura até á latitude 36ºN..ou seja, que viria a afectar todo o pais.
Após a semana com predominancia da crista esta afastar-se-ia para E, com o fluxo a rodar para S, antes do cavado/frente passarem no sabado ( como moela o GFS)...o ECMWF está similar..
Sendo assim teriamos um sábado interessante..no entanto, a esta distancia ainda há bastante margem de erro no que toca ao exacto fluir da situação.

Após domingo, voltaria o AA, a establecer-se forte e duradouro sobre ou a NE dos Açores, num cenario de longo termo que aponta para fluxos de NW e NAO+..com entrada ocasional de perturbações ondulatórias do jet ou frentes...tempo fresco com alguma nortada e, talvez, alguma precipitação ocasional...o Outono

Seria interesante que o cavado do fim de semana prolongado acabasse evoluindo para uma cut-off a SW/S, mas a dorsal em altura aparenta um vigor algo incomum, e que acaba por se reflectir na tendencia NAO+ no longo termo...

*Aqui o ensemble GFS/18z para o litoral centro ( 39ºN/9ºW):*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2010 às 10:03)

Bom dia ... creio que o Stormy já disse basicamente tudo o que havia dizer ....
e eu apenas acrescento que de acordo com as ultimas actualizações dos modelos o que ele disse continuará, e isto já parece vir a ser uma mudança de padrão de NAO - para NAO + !!
O AA está de pedra e calo a Oeste de nós ou em cima de nós, sendo ligeiramente interrompido esporadicamente .... mas voltando a reinar depois novamente ...
Este cenário não augura nada de bom ..... fazendo supor que teremos uma NAO + ou NAO neutra a longo prazo ... como disse o Stormy !!

Claro que a região Norte verá alguma chuva quando o Jet der uma escapadela um pouco mais a sul !!
Já agora o fim de semana prolongado aparenta neste momento um fim de semana de chuva (primeiro um sistema frontal e depois aguaceiros) mas que não deverá deixar grande coisa....
Isto se não for devorado entretanto pelo AA !!

Aquele cenário do MetOffice parece muito pouco realista mas aguardemos pode ser que isto dê em termos de padrão atmosférico uma grande mudança depois da semana de 7 a 15 ou 15 a 22...
Aguardemos com calma pois claro ...


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2010 às 10:42)

Este Outono tá mesmo mal, pareçr-me que vai se assemelhar aos ultimos, secos, mas por isso só espero que o Inverno seja chuvoso


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2010 às 10:47)

Rainy disse:


> Este Outono tá mesmo mal, pareçr-me que vai se assemelhar aos ultimos, secos, mas por isso só espero que o Inverno seja chuvoso



Não ... não está mal, Outubro está abaixo da média, mas pouco .... e o resto ainda é futurismo (como dizem alguns) e de qualquer forma, no final se faz as contas ....
Em dias com precipitação está fraco mas quando choveu choveu a sério e é isso que faz que estejamos com um mês não muito longe da média em termos nacionais !!


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2010 às 10:53)

Não podemos perder de vista as poderosas baixas pressões que estarão no Alasca daqui a uma semana (será talvez o primeiro strong blizzard) e o desfecho que terá a sua rotação para leste embebidas na circulação geral polar. A circulação polar virá bastante forte e não haverá altas pressões capazes de a deter na segunda semana de Novembro.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Out 2010 às 12:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Atenção que eu falei até ao final da 1ª semana de Novembro, não referi o mês  de Novembro todo que estes modelos estão dando comigo em doido
> E sim muito provavelmente poderemos ter um mês *quase sem chuva * aqui no Algarve
> Um mês quer dizer .... desde 11 Outubro a 11 Novembro !!







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Será???


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2010 às 23:32)

Boas noites

*.......GFS/12Z.....ECMWF/12z........*
Análise de médio e longo prazo:


A próxima semana será dominada por uma forte crista em altura com o AA entre os Açores e França..a partir de 4f este nucleo de altas pressões vai-se deslocar para leste, promovendo uma advecção mais quente do quadrante S/SESSW.
Após uma semana marcada por dias quentes e noites frias, a 6f trará uma mudança de padrão, com a aproximação de um cavado, com frente associada...aqui a carta de *geopot./SLP com o eixo do cavado assinalado:
*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Este sistema é forte, mas a permanência de um forte cinturão de altas subtropicais á latitude 25-35ºN, em todo o Atlântico, conjuntamente com um forte jet nos 40-45ºN deverá acelarar a progressão deste, impedindo que se desenvolva um sistema mais complexo e interessante e fazendo-o passar rapidamente.
Durante o domingo e até 3f seremos afectados por perturbações da frente polar, associadas a baixas no Atlântico central ( baixas alimentadas por alguma energia de origem tropical...basicamente um influxo tropical no bordo W do AA).
*A carta de superficie, com frentes assinaladas...a area assinalada por um rectangulo são as perturbações que falei, as quais movem-se para leste:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Estas perturbações deverão afectar mais o Norte e centro, pelo que o Sul deverá ser mais afectado pelo sistema de 6f....após 2f/3f ( dia 1 e 2nov), deverá retornar o AA para mais perto da peninsula, embora a tendencia actual seja de manuntenção do fluxo de W...isto significaria que, a norte de Sintra-Estrela, poderão ocorrer mais precipitações relacionadas com a passagem de "caudas" dos sitemas frontais...

Neste periodo há que ter em consideração o factor "Advecção tropical"...segundo o GFS, tanto a TS Richard como o Invest90, deverão ser "apanhados" pelo fluxo zonal, na zona das bermudas...tambem há a tendencia de médio e longo prazo de se manter a entrada de plumas tropicais no Atlântico W/NW..e estes factores poderão ter efeitos interessantes como o fortalecimento da actividade extra-tropical no Atlântico...embora tambem possa ter o efeito secundário de puxar a dorsal para cima da PI e europa SW..

Tanto o ECMWF como o GFS modelam uma 1a semana de Novembro com o AA a W da PI, o fluxo zonal ( com o jet bem forte) a afectar-nos...mais a Norte e Centro...

*Resumindo*

-Teremos, desde 6f dia 29 até ao 1º fim de semana de nov. uma situação de fluxo zonal, com precipitação ocasional ( por vezes moderada ou forte no fim de semana prolongado), num cenário de NAO neutra...
As temperaturas serão amenas..

*Ensemble para o litoral centro ( 39ºN/9ºW):*


----------



## Zapiao (24 Out 2010 às 00:39)

Parece-me que os modelos estao a antecipar o "algo" do prox fim semana, ja vai na 5ª á noite


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Out 2010 às 14:11)

Parece que afinal a chuvinha vem aí!







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2010 às 14:26)

Aguarda-se portanto o fim das incursões tropicais no atlântico de modo a que o jet possa relaxar.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2010 às 14:31)

Afinal o mês seco que o Aurélio apregoava (de 11 de Outubro a 11 de Novembro), parece que não vai acontecer

Mas veremos se assim é pois ainda faltam muitos dias e muitas runs dos modelos e tudo se pode esfumar até lá


----------



## karkov (24 Out 2010 às 15:30)

conto andar por aqui no próximo fim de semana!!
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=3110378&la=18

espero ter sorte nos 900m que há a partir dessa localidade, sempre a subir!! 

PS- night @ S. Lazaro Hotel (Bragança)


----------



## Chingula (24 Out 2010 às 16:46)

MSantos disse:


> Afinal o mês seco que o Aurélio apregoava (de 11 de Outubro a 11 de Novembro), parece que não vai acontecer
> 
> Mas veremos se assim é pois ainda faltam muitos dias e muitas runs dos modelos e tudo se pode esfumar até lá



Continuo a reagir aos comentários de "tempo seco" quando não chove...efectivamente o ar seco, na persistência anunciada no fórum, não permitia que os campos estivessem verdes e nas matas aparecessem cogumelos...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Talvez a montanha não vá parir um rato...mas nunca fiando, só quando a vir cair  é que acredito.

NAO+ ?? embora muito efémera


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2010 às 20:30)

O ECM está muito interessante para 6ªfeira e sábado, vendo os mapas de precipitação, seria uma boa rega em todo o país.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2010 às 21:54)

Boas

Segundo o ECMWF/12z e o GFS/12z permanece a tendecia de tempo seco até 5f.
Esta semana será de tempo anticiclónico com dias relativamente quentes ( especialmente na 4f/5f na bacia do Tejo-Sado, e noites frescas, especialmente no interior NE.

Na 6f teremos a passagem da frente com cavado associado....há algumas possibilidades de ocorrer uma ciclogénese algures na ponta sul do cavado, onde este interage com massas de ar mais "vitaminadas"...esta hipotese de ciclogénese é um pouco complexa já que as condições não são as melhores.
Se o fluxo sinóptico em altura promover divergencia acentuada nos niveis altos ( 200-300hpa) e houver sificiente vorticidade pode ser que aconteca algo..mas este cenario é um pouco difuso e só avençado pelo centro europeu.
Esperemos...pode ser que haja alguma surpresa

No sábado, seremos afectados por novas perturbações da frente polar, com a passagem de nucleos de baixa pressão a NW, e seus sistemas frontais...

Sendo assim  a 6f e o sabado serão chuvosos, com periodos de chuva moderada ou forte, e com maior incidencia a norte dos 38ºN.

A pertir de Domingo regressaria a estabilidade com o AA a progredir para W assentando numa crista em altura...isto juntanto-se-lhe a tendencia de NAO neutra significa que teremos o AA comprimido sobre a PI e abaixo do pontente cinturão extratropical que se estende desde o SW/WSW dos Açores ( onde vai buscar energia tropical, inclusivé reminescentes de preturbações tropicais) e as ilhas Britanicas..


Os próximos 10 dias serão então amenos, com temperaturas dentro do normal e alguma precipitação, especialmente no Norte, salientando-se a hipotese de tempo mais agreste e generalizado na 6f/sab próximos.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Out 2010 às 23:31)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Segundo o ECMWF/12z e o GFS/12z permanece a tendecia de tempo seco até 5f.
> Esta semana será de tempo anticiclónico com dias relativamente quentes ( especialmente na 4f/5f na bacia do Tejo-Sado, e noites frescas, especialmente no interior NE.



Olha que aqui pelo centro chove e nao é pouco


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Out 2010 às 23:39)

Para já duas belas "regadelas" estão previstas para todo o Portugal Continental, uma na Sexta e outra no Sábado...inclusivamente no Algarve!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2010 às 10:37)

Sim serão duas boas regadelas como dizem em particular no Norte e Centro na Sexta e depois um pouco mais generalizada no Sábado, com precipitação moderada a forte ocorrendo até á região do Alentejo!!
Aqui no Algarve está prevista na Sexta 2 a 5 mm, e no Sábado 5 a 10 mm em especial no Sotavento mas veremos .....
Com essa precipitação toda a região Norte e Centro ficará pelo menos na média no mês de Outubro (digo eu !!)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2010 às 12:28)

Boas,

O que vem lá?! Para quase todos chuva e para outros os primeiros flocos do querido elemento branco já nesta Sexta e Sabado na Serra da Estrela!!

Cota de Neve para a Guarda:







Caros Serranos... maquinas a postos e GPS a caminho da Torre


----------



## David sf (25 Out 2010 às 21:24)

E após 15 dias sem muito interesse meteorológico, lá vem um interregno no marasmo (efémero e em cheio num fim de semana prolongado), que vai dar para um razoável acumulado (entre a madrugada de Sexta e o fim do dia de Domingo deveremos acumular uns 60 mm no litoral norte, uns 30 mm na região de Lisboa e uns 10 mm no Algarve). Provavelmente dará para as primeiras neves na Serra da Estrela e no Gerês, se bem que esteja ainda na corda bamba, aponto mais para a noite de Sábado para Domingo após a passagem da 2ª frente.

Depois, a partir de 1 de Novembro entram de novo as altas pressões e a dorsal atlântica. Olhando para o 2º painel do GFS ao longo dos últimos dias, e para o diagrama de ensembles, é provável que a permanência das altas pressões por cá não seja tão duradoura como esta última.


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Out 2010 às 22:15)

De facto, em cheio no fim de semana prolongado... "Bom" para estragar os planos a muito boa gente, em termos de passeio e actividades ao ar livre... E o mais engraçado disto tudo é que começa a semana de trabalho na 3ª dia 2 com o AA a regressar, precisamente quando este nos abandona nesta 5ª feira... Irónico não?... Tantos períodos para virem estas perturbações frontais e calham mesmo na "mouche"...


----------



## bartotaveira (25 Out 2010 às 23:11)

Boas.

É mau para uns e bom para outros.

Para quem trabalha na construção o tempo vai óptimo! Sol nos dias de trabalho e chuva nos fins-de-semana e feriados.

Além disso aqui na minha zona a chuva está a fazer uma falta enorme para as castanhas. Assim no fim-de-semana chove e vem vento, para no início da semana se começarem a apanhar. É que com este sol nem no natal elas acabam de cair!! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2010 às 23:50)

aqui vai um modelo de GFS para domingo, dia 7 de novembro
ainda falta bastante tempo, de certo que ira mudar ate lá, mas ca fica para nos fazer agua na boca


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Out 2010 às 03:15)

Vinha de lá  cenário tão  seco para tantos dias e afinal ,
de  apenas algumas borrifadelas a noroeste ,  pululam agora regas substanciais para quase todos.
Já aqui foi dito.
Tantas vezes que o que vem lá mais à frente, não é previsto lá mais para trás.
Com o avanço do Conhecimento ,os dois lados vão-se aproximando.. Claro.
Todavia,  se ainda há surpresas por vezes, no dia seguinte, 
que certezas para cinco ou seis?
E já nos   vão avisando  que o que vem a partir de sexta , acaba no Domingo ...
São três dias de bónus, na circulação reinante.
Veremos...


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Out 2010 às 09:27)

beachboy30 disse:


> De facto, em cheio no fim de semana prolongado... "Bom" para estragar os planos a muito boa gente, em termos de passeio e actividades ao ar livre... E o mais engraçado disto tudo é que começa a semana de trabalho na 3ª dia 2 com o AA a regressar, precisamente quando este nos abandona nesta 5ª feira... Irónico não?... Tantos períodos para virem estas perturbações frontais e calham mesmo na "mouche"...



OT:
Pois é infelizmente vai calhar mesmo em cheio num fim-de-semana em Aveiro, local que nunca fui e queria conhecer...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Embora ainda não perceba porque parece chover somente ao fim de semana , teremos um fim de semana prolongada com muita chuva e bem mais generalizada do que eu previa inicialmente e depois AA em cima mas ..... não parece ser muito duradouro ....
Veremos então o que se vai passar porque se a 1ª situação aparente definida, a segunda é algo diferente e ainda está sendo modelada !!


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2010 às 21:11)

hoje o modelo GFS para o mesmo dia (7 de novmbro) ja esta completamente alterado, como ja se previa...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 21:20)

ricardop120 disse:


> hoje o modelo GFS para o mesmo dia (7 de novmbro) ja esta completamente alterado, como ja se previa...



Como assim ?


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2010 às 21:23)

ricardop120 disse:


> hoje o modelo GFS para o mesmo dia (7 de novmbro) ja esta completamente alterado, como ja se previa...



tambem não percebi...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2010 às 21:26)

Ele postou uma imagem da pressão nesse dia. Uma depressão por cima de Portugal?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Out 2010 às 21:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ele postou uma imagem da pressão nesse dia. Uma depressão por cima de Portugal?



Parece que o GFS tem vindo a modelar algo de bastante interessante para nós a partir do dia 08/11!!! Teríamos um centro depressionário na ordem dos 980hPa  na madrugada do dia 09/11 perto da costa da Galiza e do Minho.

Claro que a distância temporal é grande e tudo pode mudar mas é uma pequena tendência!!! Mas se vier a acontecer então teríamos grandes ventos!!!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Out 2010 às 22:53)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Parece que o GFS tem vindo a modelar algo de bastante interessante para nós a partir do dia 08/11!!! Teríamos um centro depressionário na ordem dos 980hPa  na madrugada do dia 09/11 perto da costa da Galiza e do Minho.
> 
> Claro que a distância temporal é grande e tudo pode mudar mas é uma pequena tendência!!! Mas se vier a acontecer então teríamos grandes ventos!!!!



O GFS não anda a modelar isso, simplesmente modelou isso há umas 3 ou 4 runs atrás, mas já alterou por completo nas últimas. Perfeitamente normal, tendo em conta que eram mapas do 2º painel...

Não sei porque andam a falar dessa depressão-fantasma tendo em conta o evento de Sexta e depois Sábado-Domingo. Primeiro com um sistema frontal de moderada-forte intensidade, que pode trazer chuva forte ao litoral norte e centro, assim como bastante vento, seguido de uma segunda depressão a norte da PI, que poderá trazer nova vaga de chuvas potencialmente fortes nalguns locais e vento forte.

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2010 às 22:54)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Parece que o GFS tem vindo a modelar algo de bastante interessante para nós a partir do dia 08/11!!! Teríamos um centro depressionário na ordem dos 980hPa  na madrugada do dia 09/11 perto da costa da Galiza e do Minho.
> 
> Claro que a distância temporal é grande e tudo pode mudar mas é uma pequena tendência!!! Mas se vier a acontecer então teríamos grandes ventos!!!!



Não pode mudar já mudou .... e isto para mim está tudo muito incerto, demasiado incerto, por um lado até é bonito não sabermos o que pode vir, mas por outro lado ..... não sei não,
Esquecendo o que estava a dizer, neste momento temos a seguinte situação:
- Quarta e Quinta: muito sol, ou bastante sol;
- Sexta até madrugada de Domingo: Muita chuva a norte e centro, e o sul?? pois ainda bastante incerto, mas alguma coisa há-de chover ...
- Depois de 1 a 6 Novembro tempo anticiclónico novamente;
Depois disso, bem o GFS vai dando tempo para todos os gostos ... e por isso não vale a pena traçar cenários...

Desculpem não dar mais informações mas para dizer agora uma coisa e daqui a 24 horas ser tudo mentira, o que é certo é Sexta e Sábado chover a Norte e Centro e depois disso o tempo o dirá ...
De qualquer o importante agora é olharem para Sexta a Domingo que será um evento deveras interessante aí a Norte e Centro !!


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2010 às 23:07)

No próximo fim de semana parece que já poderemos cheirar a neve aqui perto na Sanábria!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Z13 disse:


> No próximo fim de semana parece que já poderemos cheirar a neve aqui perto na Sanábria!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto e não só, também poderemos cheirar neve fraca na Serra da Estrela e em espanha (Manzaneda "Ourense").

O elemento branco é sempre bem-vindo nesta altura do ano!!!! Que saudades


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Out 2010 às 00:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O GFS não anda a modelar isso, simplesmente modelou isso há umas 3 ou 4 runs atrás, mas já alterou por completo nas últimas. Perfeitamente normal, tendo em conta que eram mapas do 2º painel...
> 
> Não sei porque andam a falar dessa depressão-fantasma tendo em conta o evento de Sexta e depois Sábado-Domingo. Primeiro com um sistema frontal de moderada-forte intensidade, que pode trazer chuva forte ao litoral norte e centro, assim como bastante vento, seguido de uma segunda depressão a norte da PI, que poderá trazer nova vaga de chuvas potencialmente fortes nalguns locais e vento forte.
> 
> Cumps



Já sabemos que a mais de 120 Horas é tudo incerto caro amigo e acho que os restantes membros perceberam!!!  E a médio-longo prazo continuo a dar mais importância ao ECM porque se tem revelado mais justo!!!! 

Claro que agora vamos aguardar pelo Show a partir de 6ªfeira.. De acordo com o HIRLAM a precipitação deverá ser mais forte a partir do início da tarde de sexta-feira no Minho!!! Veremos.....


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 10:01)

Na run das 0z, o ECMWF é menos democrático na distribuição da precipitação, concentrando-a na região norte.

Precipitação prevista ao longo do dia 29, sexta-feira:







Precipitação prevista para Sábado e Domingo:


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2010 às 11:39)

Em perspectiva portanto uma excelente rega aqui para o Norte e também no Centro.

Serão de esperar algumas inundações urbanas em locais de grande acumulação de água e onde o escoamento não se faça de forma conveniente...lençóis de água nas estradas...

Previsão do IM:

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 29 de Outubro de 2010

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte em especial nas regiões Norte
e Centro.**Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas
da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral oeste, e soprando forte a muito
forte (50 a 70 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h nas
terras altas.*Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Descida da temperatura máxima, mais acentuada nas regiões Norte e
Centro.

Meteorologistas: Idália Mendonça/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA - PORTUGAL.

Actualizado a 26 de Outubro de 2010 às 5:4 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Agora que as folhas já vão caindo as sarjetas estão a ficar entupidas...pelos vistos a limpeza urbana não existe ou é negligente... Então ali junto ao jardim do Marquês está tudo entupido....e depois as coisas acontecem...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 11:46)

Bem, o GFS dá uma rega geral, vamos lá ver o que acontece


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Confio no ECMWF e vamos ter apenas chuviscos aqui no sul e refiro chuviscos a tudo o que seja menos de 10mm.
Aliás não seria de esperar outra coisa com uma depressão tão a norte e não, não acredito em milagres.


----------



## Rainy (27 Out 2010 às 15:06)

E logo este fim de semana vou para o Algarve onde não deverá haver muita animação


----------



## Redfish (27 Out 2010 às 15:15)

Rainy disse:


> E logo este fim de semana vou para o Algarve onde não deverá haver muita animação



Não está tempo para praia

Vamos ter alguma chuva na sexta Tarde/Noite e na madrugada de Sabado.

Assim apontam os modelos


----------



## Knyght (27 Out 2010 às 16:50)

Período 7h/13h de Sexta-feira


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 17:34)

Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva forte nas previsões do IM. (Sexta-Feira no Interior e Norte)


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 17:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva forte nas previsões do IM. (Sexta-Feira no Interior e Norte)



Ai não?! O que não faltou todo o inverno e primavera deste ano não forma cenários e previsões como a que é para este fim-de-semana e até bem pior...
Não sei qual é o espanto...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 17:43)

Pedro disse:


> Ai não?! O que não faltou todo o inverno e primavera deste ano não forma cenários e previsões como a que é para este fim-de-semana e até bem pior...
> Não sei qual é o espanto...


Digo nas previsões, não seguia muito o IM na altura por isso é espanto, desculpem o spam/offtopic.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 17:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Digo nas previsões, não seguia muito o IM na altura por isso é espanto, desculpem o spam/offtopic.



Tanto na descritiva como na significativa não é um cenário de todo de espanto, é uma situação normal para a altura do ano em que estamos. E já deve saber bem o que esperar para o fim-se-semana, não há razão de espantos.
--------------------------

No windfinder é previsto para este fim-se-semana 16mm em 3h, nada de espantoso, mas não esperava tanta chuva...
Desde já, peço também a ajuda para ir tendo o constantemente actualizado feedback para a previsão do tempo para o dia 2 de Outubro


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2010 às 19:50)

o GFS está bem mais generoso aqui para o sul do que o ECM, no que toca a Sexta, e mesmo depois no Sábado dá mais do que o ECM !!
Contudo tomando em atenção a localização da depressão,  e o factor Orográfico eu diria que aqui no Algarve se chover uns 10 mm nesses dois dias já seria mais do que aquilo que dão os modelos ...
Para quando uma depressão a Oeste/Sudoeste de Portugal ??


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2010 às 20:02)

Aurélio disse:


> o GFS está bem mais generoso aqui para o sul do que o ECM, no que toca a Sexta, e mesmo depois no Sábado dá mais do que o ECM !!
> Contudo tomando em atenção a localização da depressão,  e o factor Orográfico eu diria que aqui no Algarve se chover uns 10 mm nesses dois dias já seria mais do que aquilo que dão os modelos ...
> Para quando uma depressão a Oeste/Sudoeste de Portugal ??



Entre 3 a 15 mm Aurélio e mantenho o que está na previsão no meu blog.

Quanto às depressões ou cut-off's a Sudoeste do Algarve morreram em Setembro de 2008, desde daí não houve mais nada.


----------



## Rainy (27 Out 2010 às 22:56)

Há algo que tenho visto muito e não percebo??
Porqueque as frentes frias ao entrarem em Portugal são mais activas e com mais precipitação, e no UK que está mais perto do centro depressionário a fente é mais fraca??

Podiam-me esclareçer ou é coincidência apenas


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Out 2010 às 22:57)

Aurélio disse:


> o GFS está bem mais generoso aqui para o sul do que o ECM, no que toca a Sexta, e mesmo depois no Sábado dá mais do que o ECM !!
> Contudo tomando em atenção a localização da depressão,  e o factor Orográfico eu diria que aqui no Algarve se chover uns 10 mm nesses dois dias já seria mais do que aquilo que dão os modelos ...
> Para quando uma depressão a Oeste/Sudoeste de Portugal ??



Eu aposto em bem mais do que essa quantidade de precipitação...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## actioman (27 Out 2010 às 23:03)

O ECM, na sua saída das 12h, também anda optimista para as regiões mais a Sul... 












Vamos ver de quem é o maior acerto, ECM ou GFS.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2010 às 23:06)

Em relação à possibilidade de queda de neve, parece-me que a melhor altura se dará no domingo (de madrugada para a manhã).

Teremos uma entrada de ar mais frio proveniente de noroeste, puxado por uma depressão situada mesmo a norte da península (Astúrias\ Galiza).
Nessa mesma altura teremos a iso 5 algures em cima da linha do Rio Tejo e iso´s 2 no norte do país.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2010 às 23:14)

Perdoem-me por colocar mais um post...

A minha dúvida aqui prende-se com esta imagem da USAF






Nesta imagem há uma mancha nebulosa que liga a nossa península a uma depressão com origem tropical (o NHC tem-na tido debaixo de olho há uns dias mas com poucas possibilidades de evolução para sistema tropical).
Esta mancha pode-se considerar uma "pluma tropical"? Será precursora de precipitação mais generosa que teremos na 6ª feira, 29?

Obrigado pela atenção...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2010 às 23:43)

Rainy disse:


> Há algo que tenho visto muito e não percebo??
> Porqueque as frentes frias ao entrarem em Portugal são mais activas e com mais precipitação, e no UK que está mais perto do centro depressionário a fente é mais fraca??
> 
> Podiam-me esclareçer ou é coincidência apenas



Não sou a melhor pessoa para responder mas acho que tem a ver muito com o tipo de sistema depressionário que se trata...
Por exemplo nos trópicos na maior parte das vezes a actividade é envolvente ao seu núcleo, isto porque a temperatura da água e do ar são muito semelhantes gerando uma enorme quantidade de evaporação de água que sobe atrás de um movimento ascendente!!
Ao mesmo tempo existe um grande choque entre as massar de ar, ao nível atmosférico, e isso desencadeia as famosas trovoadas nos trópicos..... Devido a essa evaporação, humidade, e choque de massas de ar geram-se as tempestades tropicais e os furações e claro muitos outros factores ...
------
No Hemisfério Norte as águas são frias, a temperatura do ar no Inverno é fria, a diferença entre ás massas de ar quente e fria são muito menores mas o frio em altitude é imenso .... logo desencadeiam-se uma enorme baixa em termos de pressão mas geralmente com pouca água precipitável pois a evaporação não foi substancial, e normalmente não existe condições para convectividade assinalável !!
-----
A festa para nós é quando essas depressões na Islândia por exemplo desce de latitude trazendo o ar frio em altitude, e o ar frio em baixa, mas que depois vai aquecendo á medida que desce de latitude, e por exemplo se descer á Madeira tem ar mais quente em baixa, águas quentes para permitir a evaporação dando energia a essa depressão, e depois com condições apropriadas volta a ganhar velocidade puxando ou sugando imensa quantidade de água para a atmosfera, ganhando actividade agora mais em torno do seu núcleo e depois puummm, chega a Portugal !!
As maiores tempestades ocorridas em Portugal a sul de Montejunto/Estrela foi devido a essa coisinhas giras ....
Dado ano rendeu numa coisa algo parecida ao mencionado cerca de 300 mm em 3 dias ....
Há quanto tempo não vejo uma coisinha geitosa dessas ...


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2010 às 00:31)

Haverá alertas do IM ou nao é nada de importante? É que voces costumam falar de "eventos".....


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2010 às 00:51)

Zapiao disse:


> Haverá alertas do IM ou nao é nada de importante? É que voces costumam falar de "eventos".....



Sim vai haver alertas para vento possivelmente laranja e para chuva amarelo para o período de sexta feira entre as 10h e as 20h e outro período na mesma  altura mas no Sábado, acredito que o IM estenda o alerta entre x horas da manha de sexta e x horas da noite de Sábado que eles não vão tão ao pormenor...vão ser estes os dois períodos mais críticos por assim dizer em termos de chuva e vento


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2010 às 08:08)

Desta vez até eu fiquei surpreendido com o lançamento dos avisos pela parte do I.M. com tamanha antecedência. clap, clap.

Precipitação - Amarelo (Todo o continente excepto Vila Real e Faro)
Vento - Amarelo (Todo o continente excepto Santarém e Évora)


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2010 às 09:43)

Sim desta vez o IM este bem nos alertas, laranja para vento seria para sabado e madrugada de Domingo


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2010 às 12:37)

O IM já está a prever neve acima dos 1400m/1500m para Sábado e Domingo às horas mais frias... está oficialmente inaugurada a caça ao elemento branco...


----------



## Knyght (28 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Estamos entrando nas ultimas 24h para o evento:





Avisos poderão ser rectificados nas ultimas 24h


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 13:24)

Descida da temperatura brutal, e subida também, mas isso é só mais lá pra frente. Com uma queda tão grande na temperatura não me admirava nada ocorrer granizo nos pós frontal, ou até mesmo na passagem da frente.






Atenção ao vento forte também.


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2010 às 16:19)

Boas tardes

*..........ECMWF/00z........GFS/06z.............*

6f/06z a Dom/12z:

Nas próximas 24h dar-se-há uma ciclogenese intensa  W da Irlanda, este sistema terá pressões >970hpa e situa-se na fronteira entre um fluxo quente e humido de SW, dos 1000hpa até aos 500-200hpa, e uma intrusão polar nos niveis medios e altos.
Parte da humidade está a ser obitida pelo outflow da perturbação tropical em desenvolvimento, a invest90.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dada a relativa complexidade da situação sinóptica, não é de excluir uma intensificação extra da depressão, ou a formação de um nucleo secudário, a norte da Galiza ( devido á instabilidade baroclinica e á vorticidade), o que obviamente, poderia reforçar o sistema frontal de amanhã..

Assim sendo, amanhã entre as 06z e as 18z teremos a passagem da frente, no sentido WNW-ESE, que trará ventos por vezes fortes e chuva forte, na minha opinião de um modo bem democrático.
Devido á advecção de massas de ar com dewpoint elevado, o nivel de condensação estará bem baixo ( nuvens de base baixa), pelo que se espera bastante precipitação orografica nas encostas viradas a sul/SW.

Devido ao fluxo zonal forte esta situação deverá ser rápida, o que evita danos de maior....mesmo assim há que ter em conta valores de precipitação localmente acima dos 50-70mm, e ventos com rajadas de 70-80km.h no periodo referido.

No sábado teremos a chegada de outro nucleo depressionário em cavamento, num ambiente propicio á intensificação, este centro de baixas pressões passará mais perto, a norte da Galiza, e deverá cavar  até valores da ordem dos 980-970hpa...este sistema é alimentado por outra vaga de ar quente, vindo do bordo W do AA, e por algum ar frio de NW nos niveis medios e altos....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A interacção deste sistema com o cavado pré existente vai gerar o cavamento e talvez o coloque numa rota um pouco mais a SE....
Esta baixa preocupa mais no que toca ao vento, que será forte a muito forte, om rajadas acima dos 80km.h no litoral W e terras altas.
A precipitação deverá tambem ser forte, mas mais a N, com valores localmente acima dos 50mm .
Pode-se delimitar um periodo mais activo entre as 12z de sábado e as 06-09z de Domingo.

.............Médio/Longo prazo...........

Após domingo á noite o AA regressará...e cá ficará enquanto o AA continuar a ejectar massas de ar tropical no seu bordo W.
Provavelmente a invest90 e a 92 acabarão integradas numa nova pluma tropical no Atlântico W/NW e essas continuas ejecções de energia manterão a actividade extratropical muito elevada, puxabdo as dorsais em altura para E/NE sobre a PI e o sul Europeu....
Tempo primaveril é o que espero, pelo menos, entre dia 1 e 8 de Novembro...e talvez nem as noites sejam frias porque seremos dominados por ar quente que circula o AA e regressa para SW sobre o nosso território.


----------



## DRC (28 Out 2010 às 17:31)

Quanto á neve julgo que será possível a sua queda nos pontos mais elevados (acima dos 1400/1500 metros) ou seja na Serra do Gerês, na Serra do Larouco e na Serra da Estrela e ainda com sorte alguma água-neve na Serra do Montesinho.


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2010 às 18:55)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html

Nota-se um claro "tilt" ciclonico a NNE dos Açores....com P.Delgada em tendencia de descida barometrica, no pleno pós frontal, só significa que temos uma ciclogenese secundaria, que se dirige para ENE, em direcção ao golfo de Biscaia.
Notem que P.Delgada teve 18mm em 2h, só da frente que ainda está em genese...

As proximas horas são para acompanhar


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 19:02)

> O estado do tempo em Portugal continental nos próximos dias será influenciado pela passagem de superfícies frontais frias.
> 
> De acordo com o centro de previsão do IM, prevê-se para Sexta-feira, dia 29 de Outubro, a passagem e aproximação de uma superfície frontal fria de actividade moderada a forte com ocorrência de períodos de chuva, por vezes forte em particular nas regiões Norte e Centro, passando a regime de aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/fds_1novembro_2010.html


----------



## Aspvl (28 Out 2010 às 19:54)

Não sem se alguém já tinha falado mas o IM mudou de ícones e tem um novo sistema de subsrições de avisos


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 20:01)

Aspvl disse:


> Não sem se alguém já tinha falado mas o IM mudou de ícones e tem um novo sistema de subsrições de avisos


Há um tópico no fórum de meteorologia Geral. E a subscrição não é nova, já lá está há muito, inscrevi-me em Abril. Estava escondida algures no site.


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2010 às 23:01)

Bom..ao que parece aquele "tilt" ciclónico é apenas uma area de vorticidade na ponta do cavado em formação....não parecer ter muita expressão nos niveis baixos..
Quanto ao influxo de humidade tropical, roubado á invets 90 pelo forte shear no extremo do sistema frontal, parece estar a cessar, á medida que os sistemas se vão afastanto, deixando de interagir..


----------



## Tempo (29 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Atenção à cidade de ÁGUEDA!!!


----------



## pjrc (29 Out 2010 às 03:34)

Boa noite, gostava de saber em relação ao mar o que nos espera nos próximos dias? Pode voltar a fazer estragos?
Cumpts


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Out 2010 às 08:19)

pjrc disse:


> Boa noite, gostava de saber em relação ao mar o que nos espera nos próximos dias? Pode voltar a fazer estragos?
> Cumpts



As marés são baixas destas vez, ao contrário do que aconteceu na depressão Paula, pelo que espero não haver grandes problemas. Porém, o mar irá naturalmente subir e não é pouco.  Espera-se uma ondulação no sábado com cerca de 3m a subir para mais de 4m até o final do dia, e no Domingo, a depressão que passará a norte da Galiza irá provocar uma ondulação que pode ir até cerca de 7/8m. O mar neste dia será muito tempestuoso devido ao vento forte, o que "partirá" as ondas não as deixando atingir grandes alturas na rebentação. 

No entanto, volto a repetir que desta vez a situação não é tão preocupante pois as marés são de baixa amplitude.

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 11:07)

O cenário, das nossas "dores"


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 12:34)

Será que estas quedas acentuadas de temperaturas, com a passagem da frente, na ordem dos 4ºC a 5ºC, vai permitir que haja alguma surpresa a cotas mais baixas que o previsto, na ordem dos 1000m a 1200m?


----------



## joao henriques (29 Out 2010 às 13:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> Será que estas quedas acentuadas de temperaturas, com a passagem da frente, na ordem dos 4ºC a 5ºC, vai permitir que haja alguma surpresa a cotas mais baixas que o previsto, na ordem dos 1000m a 1200m?



ja repararam na precipitação que a meteociel esta a prever para amanha na zona centro???????????impressionante!!!!!!!ás 36horas


----------



## usoldier (29 Out 2010 às 14:32)

joao henriques disse:


> ja repararam na precipitação que a meteociel esta a prever para amanha na zona centro???????????impressionante!!!!!!!ás 36horas



Sim Parece ser uma boa quantidade de chuva.


----------



## Mamede (29 Out 2010 às 14:39)

usoldier disse:


> Sim Parece ser uma boa quantidade de chuva.



Conselho:
Tenho amanhã um casamento às 16H00 na Baixa em Lisboa. As probabilidades de chuva são muito altas? Parece-me que sim, mas sou muito inexperiente. Alguém me dá uma ajuda?
Devo levar 2 pares de sapatos .....
Obrigada.


----------



## Jodamensil (29 Out 2010 às 15:15)

Ao acordar hoje deparei me com um temporal como h anunca tinha visto, entre as 10h e as 10:15h nunca vi a chover tanto. por volta das 11h30m trovao e novamente uma grande chuva torrencial.
Momentos intensos mas de pouca duração... O que podemos esperar para o resto do dia de hoje e o dia de amanha?
Cumpriments


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 15:18)

Jodamensil disse:


> Ao acordar hoje deparei me com um temporal como h anunca tinha visto, entre as 10h e as 10:15h nunca vi a chover tanto. por volta das 11h30m trovao e novamente uma grande chuva torrencial.
> Momentos intensos mas de pouca duração... O que podemos esperar para o resto do dia de hoje e o dia de amanha?
> Cumpriments



O resto do dia de hoje será bem mais calmo, se bem que com a possibilidade da ocorrência de um ou outro aguaceiro.

Para amanhã teremos novamente mais precipitação, que será moderada a forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 15:30)

Descargas até ao momento.










http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## PauloSR (29 Out 2010 às 16:43)

Previsão para amanhã em portugal Continental:

















A titulo de curiosidade, e se me permitem, coloco uma bela imagem ilustrativa do caos esta manha em Lisboa


----------



## weathor (29 Out 2010 às 17:42)

Jodamensil disse:


> Ao acordar hoje deparei me com um temporal como h anunca tinha visto, entre as 10h e as 10:15h nunca vi a chover tanto. por volta das 11h30m trovao e novamente uma grande chuva torrencial.
> Momentos intensos mas de pouca duração... O que podemos esperar para o resto do dia de hoje e o dia de amanha?
> Cumpriments



muita água
todos os dia de amanhã

ver o gfs


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2010 às 18:44)

E ao olhar no horizonte nada se dislumbra para aqui, apenas de que um dia o tempo mudará e a chuva ao sul do país chegará !!
No horizonte as depressões a norte estarão, a sul o AA reinará nomeadamente até ao S. Martinho, muito vinho, agua pé e castanha assada teremos, e tempos muito calmos estarão.
Aguardemos pois então ...


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 18:59)

Aurélio disse:


> E ao olhar no horizonte nada se dislumbra para aqui, apenas de que um dia o tempo mudará e a chuva ao sul do país chegará !!
> No horizonte as depressões a norte estarão, a sul o AA reinará nomeadamente até ao S. Martinho, muito vinho, agua pé e castanha assada teremos, e tempos muito calmos estarão.
> Aguardemos pois então ...



Deixa aproveitar o dia de amanha e ainda Domingo de instabilidade principalmente Sábado em chuva e Domingo em vento e depois disso podes vislumbrar AA até ao fim do ano...O dia de Sábado ainda vai dar que falar...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2010 às 19:14)

miguel disse:


> Deixa aproveitar o dia de amanha e ainda Domingo de instabilidade principalmente Sábado em chuva e Domingo em vento e depois disso podes vislumbrar AA até ao fim do ano...O dia de Sábado ainda vai dar que falar...



*Quem é que falou em AA até ao fim de ano !!*
Sim vai dar que falar ...
Inundações em Lisboa e Porto e Setubal devido a sarjetas entupidas porque basta nesses sitios chover um bocadinho mais para ser sempre a mesma coisa ...
Pequenas derrocadas de prédios a cairem aos bocados com carros estacionados sem que ninguém ponha nada a assinalar, risco iminente de derrocada...
Ah e tal hoje apenas choveu 30 mm em 1/2 hora, pois e nos outros casos ... qual a razão???


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 21:12)

*Balanço de um dia de chuva no país *


> O mau tempo que hoje se registou principalmente nas regiões norte e centro de Portugal continental provocou 506 inundações e outras 200 ocorrências com maior incidência nos distritos de Lisboa e de Setúbal, segundo a Protecção Civil.
> 
> O último balanço da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil dava conta de 506 inundações, 96 quedas de árvores, 11 deslizamentos/desabamentos, 20 quedas de estruturas, 85 limpezas de via, quatro salvamentos terrestres e um salvamento aquático, ocorrências que se deveram ao mau tempo e que se verificaram entre as 06:00 e as 17:00 de hoje e tiveram maior incidência nos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Out 2010 às 23:12)

Talvez seja pergunta parva e desnecessaria, mas, para amanhã posso esperar trovoada ou granizo? desculpem la a pergunta...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2010 às 23:41)

Ok eu faço mea culpa 
O que estava tentando dizer é que os sitios urbanos são muito susceptiveis de ter esse género de problemas embora confesso que 30 mm em 1/2h com sarjetas limpas ou não limpas ia dar ao mesmo, porque por vezes é mais a água do que as sarjetas ....
De qualquer modo já toda a gente reparou que estamos no Outono, as folhas caiem está tudo cheio de folhas no chão, e quando dão alertas de mau tempo não se vê ninguém a limpar essas folhas ...as folhas e outras porcarias !!
Sinceramente não quero parecer mauzinho, nem estar a bater no ceguinho mas a protecção civil e serviços municipais parece mais avisos para eles próprios do que para os cidadãos porque nunca ninguem limpa nada nem previne !!
A diferença disto (excepto determinados casos tal como o Miguel já disse) em vez de termos 1 metro de água teriamos 20 cm, ou seja, eram minimizados os estragos !!
Em relação aos modelos já falo, vou espreitar a run das 18h do GFS !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2010 às 23:48)

Em relação ao dia de amanhã ao contrário do que parecia querer mostrar anteriormente o GFS afinal olhando bem ao mapa esta frente parece querer ter novamente uma velocidade de deslocamento muito rápida.
Ou seja devemos ter a precipitação a ocorrer novamente em cerca de duas horas com um valor rondando os 30 mm, sendo que neste momento o periodo ou região mais critica parece ser Litoral Centro, Ribatejo e Beira Baixa, e Alto Alentejo e parte do Baixo Alentejo ...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 15:27)

Hmmm, isto está esquisito. O vento parou aqui completamente e a chuva é mesmo fraca, qual será a hora mais ou menos em que o vento está mais agressivo aqui para o alto Alentejo?


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 15:45)

Neve começou a cair na serra da Estrela
11h21m

A neve está a cair pela primeira vez este Outono na serra da Estrela, confirmou uma fonte do Centro de Limpeza das Estradas de Portugal, nas Penhas da Saúde.

Na serra há vento forte, chuva e neve em quantidade suficiente para criar um manto branco na zona da Torre, onde a temperatura é de um grau, referiu a mesma fonte.

"Não há estradas cortadas, mas há dois limpa-neves a trabalhar em permanência desde as cinco da manhã", acrescentou.

Em relação ao ano último ano, este primeiro nevão surge cerca de uma semana mais tarde, concluiu a mesma fonte.

As previsões meteorológicas apontam para queda de neve na Serra da Estrela hoje e amanhã, domingo.​
in JN


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Depois do vento associado à frente, há alguma acalmia aumentando depois novamente a partir do final da tarde com a passagem do centro da depressão a norte da península, fazendo-se sentir com mais intensidade sobretudo no litoral norte e centro e terras altas

Animação GFS


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2010 às 20:38)

Isto já entra com o mês de Novembro mas não deixa de ser interessante o que o ECM mostra, apesar do GFS não mostrar nada disto:












Vamos ver quem tem razão o ECM ou o GFS.


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2010 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto já entra com o mês de Novembro mas não deixa de ser interessante o que o ECM mostra, apesar do GFS não mostrar nada disto:



  A 240h é muito tempo, mas não deixa de ser uma tendência...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Vince disse:


> Depois do vento associado à frente, há alguma acalmia aumentando depois novamente a partir do final da tarde com a passagem do centro da depressão a norte da península, fazendo-se sentir com mais intensidade sobretudo no litoral norte e centro e terras altas. Animação GFS



No SAT24 nota-se claramente o centro da borrasca a oeste da França; nas próximas horas deverá deslocar-se para sueste e a sua acção sobre o território de Portugal Continental deverá começar a diminuir a partir da tarde de Domingo; até lá teremos moderada instabilidade, particularmente nas regiões do norte e centro, não esquecendo também o mar.

No AIRMASS nota-se claramente a intrusão de ar frio nas regiões do norte e centro (potencializador das condições de instabilidade e gerador de movimentos convectivos favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas), em oposição às regiões do sul onde a situação é mais amena e calma.


----------



## cactus (31 Out 2010 às 00:24)

Aurélio disse:


> *Quem é que falou em AA até ao fim de ano !!*
> Sim vai dar que falar ...
> Inundações em Lisboa e Porto e Setubal devido a sarjetas entupidas porque basta nesses sitios chover um bocadinho mais para ser sempre a mesma coisa ...
> Pequenas derrocadas de prédios a cairem aos bocados com carros estacionados sem que ninguém ponha nada a assinalar, risco iminente de derrocada...
> Ah e tal hoje apenas choveu 30 mm em 1/2 hora, pois e nos outros casos ... qual a razão???



Lisboa , Porto e Setubal , hum.. Faro não ?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 07:28)

*Mau tempo: 442 inundações, 42 quedas de árvore e 11 deslizamento de terras em todo o país - Protecção Civil*


> O mau tempo que hoje se registou provocou a nível nacional 442 inundações, 42 quedas de árvore, 11 deslizamentos de terras e 20 quedas de estruturas, disse à Lusa fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
> 
> Segundo a Protecção Civil, desde as 00:00 de hoje registaram-se ainda 48 limpezas da via.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2010 às 08:43)

cactus disse:


> Lisboa , Porto e Setubal , hum.. Faro não ?



Referia-me ás grandes cidades em termos de dimensão sobretudo Lisboa e Porto e referi Setubal também porque tem outro tipo de problemas diferentes do que essas cidades ....

Mas sim se fica mais contente , Faro também em especial durante o Outono devido á muita folhagem existente ....
Não levem sempre tudo exactamente á letra !!


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia,
De acordo com os modelos parece que cerca das 216 horas a Europa do Norte e Central será assolada por uma vaga forte de mau tempo com muito vento, muito frio associada a alguma precipitação !!
Claro o AA estará ao que parece na sua posição tradicional mantendo-se a possibilidade de precipitação nos locais mais a norte e depois tempo mais seco a sul, tendencia esta que se mantém até meio do mês !!
Provavelmente será mais uma entrada parecida com aquelas que se tem registado neste mês, e que me parece que isto está ficando muito parecido com o Outono do ano passado (Set/Out/Nov) ....
O Algarve este mês foi a unica região que deve ter ficado abaixo da média !!


----------



## cactus (31 Out 2010 às 11:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Referia-me ás grandes cidades em termos de dimensão sobretudo Lisboa e Porto e referi Setubal também porque tem outro tipo de problemas diferentes do que essas cidades ....
> 
> Mas sim se fica mais contente , Faro também em especial durante o Outono devido á muita folhagem existente ....
> Não levem sempre tudo exactamente á letra !!



Todas as as cidasdes grandes e de media dimensão, que estão ao nivel do mar sofrem do mesmo problema quando a pluviosidade é abundante num curto espaço de tempo, isso não é novidade. Nem sei como é que alguem pode ficar contente com uma sitação dessas..


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2010 às 12:16)

cactus disse:


> Todas as as cidasdes grandes e de media dimensão, que estão ao nivel do mar sofrem do mesmo problema quando a pluviosidade é abundante num curto espaço de tempo, isso não é novidade. Nem sei como é que alguem pode ficar contente com uma sitação dessas..



Ai, Ai "mau mau Maria" .... é apenas um boneco cactus, é apenas um sinal de "mea culpa", em reconhecer que Faro por vezes também sofre do mesmo problema quando chove muito em curto tempo ....
Não faça um drama da situação, aqui por mais MeteoLoucos que possamos ser, ninguém aqui quer o mal de ninguém !! 

Sejamos honestos aqui ninguem vê ninguém a limpar nada para que a água escorra melhor ....
Ter agua de meio metro é muito diferente de ter com 20 cm ou menos ... a diferença entre sarjeta entupida ou não entupida ... !!
Ah e já me esquecia as ribeiras também bem precisam ... nos arredores de Faro existem imensas ribeiras com tudo cheio de canas e se chover muito as ribeiras enchem muito rapidamente e transbordam ...


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 12:37)

Pós frontal bem presente.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2010 às 13:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> De acordo com os modelos parece que cerca das 216 horas a Europa do Norte e Central será assolada por uma vaga forte de mau tempo com muito vento, muito frio associada a alguma precipitação !!
> *Claro o AA estará ao que parece na sua posição tradicional mantendo-se a possibilidade de precipitação nos locais mais a norte e depois tempo mais seco a sul, tendencia esta que se mantém até meio do mês !!
> Provavelmente será mais uma entrada parecida com aquelas que se tem registado neste mês*, e que me parece que isto está ficando muito parecido com o Outono do ano passado (Set/Out/Nov) ....
> O Algarve este mês foi a unica região que deve ter ficado abaixo da média !!



Não sei onde tu vês nesta altura o AA até meio do mês sinceramente! Penso que mais uma vez estas  a falar em AA a mais e cedo de mais. deixo dois exemplos de AA até dia 15 





ECMWF
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

GFS




Veremos quem ganha não me parece que vá ser o AA


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2010 às 13:49)

pelo que se percebe no GFS o Verão de S.Martinho será entre o dia 1 e o dia 7 de Novembro e a partir daí parece haver uma mudança de padrão, até lá veremos se isso se confirma ou não.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2010 às 13:57)

As imagens que colocas Miguel ilustram bem o que estavas a dizer Miguel e também o que eu estava a dizer, e quando eu digo meio do mês, quer dizer quando caminhamos para o meio do mês Miguel. Neste momento o alçance é exactamente o meio do mês !!
As imagens que mostram mostram a localização que o AA tem nesta altura, que terá dentro de uma semana, e aquilo que os modelos mostram para daqui a duas semanas (GFS)!!
E claro o que mostras nessas duas imagens é uma forte depressão que faz esse mesmo AA que contrair-se ligeiramente, que é o reflexo do tipo de depressões que temos tido este ano ...
A posicional tradicional de um AA (Anticiclone dos Açores) é estar sobre os Açores, e é a isso que me referia ...
Enquanto mantiver na posição que tem estado .... o tempo será sempre bem mais agreste a Norte e Centro do que a Sul ....
Em suma parece algo parecido com aquilo que foi o ano passado ... em termos de Outono !!

Acho que agora foi suficientemente esclarecedor, certo *Miguel *
De qualquer forma olhando aos Ensembles já me agrada ver alguma oscilação na segunda semana de Novembro !!

Já agora Miguel em relação a essa depressão que mostras o ideal seria muito mais que em relação á sua criação (a oeste do UK aparentemente), que esta se deslocasse para Sul e depois Sudoeste para que sugasse energia das águas mais quentes e ganhasse pujança, mas isso já sou eu mais a sonhar


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Aurélio disse:


> As imagens que colocas Miguel ilustram bem o que estavas a dizer Miguel e também o que eu estava a dizer, e quando eu digo meio do mês, quer dizer quando caminhamos para o meio do mês Miguel. Neste momento o alçance é exactamente o meio do mês !!
> As imagens que mostram mostram a localização que o AA tem nesta altura, que terá dentro de uma semana, e aquilo que os modelos mostram para daqui a duas semanas (GFS)!!
> E claro o que mostras nessas duas imagens é uma forte depressão que faz esse mesmo AA que contrair-se ligeiramente, que é o reflexo do tipo de depressões que temos tido este ano ...
> A posicional tradicional de um AA (Anticiclone dos Açores) é estar sobre os Açores, e é a isso que me referia ...
> ...



OK, tinha entendido que estavas a dizer que íamos ter um AA cá em cima até ao dia 15...o AA a fazer efeito sobre todo o Portugal não me parece que vá alem dos dias 6 ou 7 de Novembro!  depois disso poderemos ter ai uns dias muito interessantes.Veremos se essa tendência se mantém


----------



## Zapiao (31 Out 2010 às 15:38)

Domingo que vem temos outra vez chuva? O GFS mostra algo


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2010 às 20:13)

Quem anda muito interessante é o ECMWF agora o GFS nem por isso. A situação do GFS dava uns chuviscos, a situação do ECMWF não era só chuviscos uma depressão com 980 mbar entre os Açores e a Madeira. Mesmo bom, era um pequeno deslocamento para leste e teríamos um valente temporal. 

Neste momento, eu desejo que o ECM tenha razão, já a run das 12 de ontem mostrava algo, 24 horas depois volta a insistir, é sinal que vai acontecer algo. 

Mas a pergunta que fica é quem vencerá a próxima batalha: ECM ou GFS.


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2010 às 20:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem anda muito interessante é o ECMWF agora o GFS nem por isso. Mas a pergunta que fica é quem vencerá a próxima batalha: ECM ou GFS.



  Pois é, o GFS aponta para o próximo domingo um senhor AA, com 1.045 mbar, em pleno Atlântico...

  Esperemos, claro, que o europeu vença essa batalha.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 20:59)

Que bisonte, se se confirmar seria sem dúvida interessante.


----------



## DMiguel (31 Out 2010 às 21:17)

Alguém já viu as previsões para as terras em Cornwall (ponta Sudoeste da Inglaterra) para o próximo Domingo/Segunda-Feira?

São aterrorizantes!


----------



## kikofra (31 Out 2010 às 21:25)

DMiguel disse:


> Alguém já viu as previsões para as terras em Cornwall (ponta Sudoeste da Inglaterra) para o próximo Domingo/Segunda-Feira?
> 
> São aterrorizantes!


Podias postar-las aqui sff?


----------



## DMiguel (31 Out 2010 às 21:29)

kikofra disse:


> Podias postar-las aqui sff?



Temos, por exemplo:

*Portsmouth:* 10/8ºC | Chuva Forte | Vento 77 km/h SSO (num site que raramente dá mais que 50/60 e que descreve hoje como 40's e tal).

*Land's End* (Mesmo na pontinha, como o nome sugere): 12/10ºC | Chuva Forte | Vento 71 km/h SO.

E continuando por outras terras que é bem semelhante. 
O vento muito forte afecta mesmo até ao Norte do País de Gales. 

Não é uma previsão ainda muito acertada nem detalhada, mas já nos dá um lamiré bem "grande".


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 23:15)

Primeira previsão de neve em Penhas Douradas:


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2010 às 00:21)

*Previsões para o que ai vem:*

O ECMWF aponta já para o próximo dia 7 de Novembro a chegada de alguma instabilidade que perdurará até ao dia 10 de Novembro...dava um jeito deslocar-se um pouco para leste e ia ser mais um fim de semana em cheio...

O GFS, tal como o NOGAPS, de uma forma diferente prevê também a chegada de algo interessante vindo de NE, entrará no dia 7 de Novembro de mansinho e depois um centro depressionário surgirá mesmo em cima das ilhas Britânicas...mas que deverá ser acompanhado mais de pormenor...


Esta semana deverá ser bem mais fresca, mas também mais seca que a última que passou...


----------

